#lubuntu 2011-06-27
<Gaming4JC> how do I make a user an admin from lubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> in standard ubuntu it's just Gnome's Manage Users and Groups
<Gaming4JC> gnome-system-tools <-- win
<Gaming4JC> though I still wish I could do it from terminal
<Gaming4JC> like a geek
<Gaming4JC> :P
<Neosano> Phosphenes, killall amarok
<Neosano> Phosphenes, you can type "Power Management" in kupfer, have you tried kupfer?
<Neosano> Gaming4JC, ... why?
<Neosano> Gaming4JC, just.. interesting
<Gaming4JC> Neosano: I'm trying to make a user an admin because I don't feel like logging into root all the time and I just installed ubuntu-server with lxde
<Neosano> just sudo -s and whoa?
<Neosano> and, uh
<Neosano> you can enable root user and login directly as root
<Neosano> but still it's not recommended.. is it really that hard to type sudo -s? :D
<Phosphenes> Neosano: I have not tried kupfer. What is that?
<Neosano> Phosphenes, it's a spell book
<Neosano> Phosphenes, well, really, it's an application launcher, but more like a spell book
<Phosphenes> I see, my parents told me not to mess around with magic though.
<Neosano> Phosphenes, dunno why power management isn't in the start menu, but in kupfer it pops out
<Phosphenes> I am getting it now
<Phosphenes> Neosano: It works, thanks!
<Neosano> Phosphenes, :) don't forget to mess with kupfer plugins, you might find it useful
<Phosphenes> Cool. I'll check it out some more. Thanks.
<Neosano> no problem ;)
<Dexo> heyi got a question. not lubuntu specific.
<Dexo> if ubuntu uses Gnome, lubuntu used LXDE, Mint uses KDE. what does Windows use? Explorer?
<Phosphenes> Windows Explorer I believe, yes
<Dexo> then what would Luna and Aero be considered?
<Phosphenes> I think those are just themes for Explorer
<MK``> Explorer performs multiple functions that Linux generally separates into different programs
<Phosphenes> From Wiki:
<Phosphenes> The most common desktop environment on personal computers is Microsoft Windows' built-in interface. It is titled Luna in Windows XP and Aero in Windows Vista and Windows 7, the latter having a much more improved desktop environment than the former. Also common is Aqua, included with Apple's Mac OS X.
<Phosphenes> Mainstream desktop environments for Unix-like operating systems using the X Window System include KDE, GNOME, Xfce, and LXDE.
<MK``> it's a file manager (like nautilus/thunar), a window manager (like mutter/metacity/kwin/xfwm4), ...
<MK``> Probably much more
<Dexo> yea. unity is nice on gnone 3 in ubuntu but it seem to constricting
<MK``> KDE Plasma works on Windows too, to replace explorer
<Dexo> Really? i didnt know KDE was windows compatibal
<Dexo> is unity windows compatibal?
<MK``> I don't believe so.
<Dexo> :\
<Dexo> do u think its ez to switch between kde and explored in win7
<MK``> I have no idea heh
<MK``> I think KDE is the only one working to port all their stuff to Windows
<MK``> http://windows.kde.org/
<Dexo> yea thats where i am
<Muhammad-Tahir> hi
<Muhammad-Tahir> i hv problem
<marcus_> hi all. is there a way to align desktop icons (e.g. to a grid) in lubuntu
<KM0201> hmm, thats a good question...
<Muhammad-Tahir> hi
<Muhammad-Tahir> anybody here to help ?
<pmatulis> !ask | Muhammad-Tahir
<ubot5> Muhammad-Tahir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Muhammad-Tahir> i m having trouble with sound
<Muhammad-Tahir> in the beggining its okay but than it simply goes off
<Muhammad-Tahir> in the right click menu on Speaker in the tray the " Vlume control Setting is not enabled" i cant  clickon it
<kristian-aalborg> greetings, y'all
<kristian-aalborg> are the Lubuntu translations the same as in LXDE?
<kristian-aalborg> I'm thinking of doing a bit (and I mean a bit!) of translations for the .desktop files, but I don't know where I should sign up ;)
<kristian-aalborg> also, hi phillw etc
<kristian-aalborg> the Lubuntu install I did for a friend was quite a succes :)
<chiiiiiz> Hi!!!
<chiiiiiz> I have installed dropbox on my Lubuntu. Works fine, but when I choose "Open the dropbox folder" it opens it via chromium or Firefox instead of Thunar
<chiiiiiz> how can I tell him to open the "file://xxxxx" address with Thunar?
<kristian-aalborg> I joined the LXDE translation team... my stuff should show up here at some point :)
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: thanks, I'm sure one of them will be in touch!
<kristian-aalborg> just did about half an hour of work... but it all helps, I guess
<kristian-aalborg> how's things in the Lubuntu world? The box I was using it on died...
<phillw> it is going very well :)
<phillw> full approval this cycle (barring an unmitigated disaster).
<head_victim> Just upgraded to natty - Xsession: unable to launch "gnome-session" X session --- "gnome-session" not found; falling back to default session.
<head_victim> Which is odd, because I've had this before it would seem. Bug 660260 has come back
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 660260 in lxdm (Ubuntu) "Xsession unable to boot after fresh install Maverick" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660260
<head_victim> I'll update the bug comments in the morning when I can do the legwork of getting the files, etc.
<KM0201> is there a way to set the login wndow to select a username (point/click) rather than type it?...
<KM0201> Unit193: ?
<maraz> now that you mentioned the login window, I find it kind of annoying that pressing tab doesn't switch to the password field
<KM0201> well, the problem is.. i'm setting up a PC for 3 people, 2 of which are completely computer retarded.
<KM0201> and i know i'll be telling them every day what their user name is.
<KM0201> right now, i've got them on Ubuntu, and they simply click on their username, and type their password
<KM0201> but their PC isn't gonna hold up to Unity/Gnome 3, so I'm anticipating a change....
<KM0201> i could go to xubuntu, but i really would prefer lubuntu.
<KM0201> well that didn't really work out.
<palhmbs> how do I find the Network Connections GUI in lubuntu?
<KM0201> palhmbs: it should be in the panel
<kunguz> can anyone explain me how to connect to wireless network with ubuntu-arm headless image?
<bioterror> I had problems with my phone :D
<bioterror> never got that far
<bioterror> kunguz, probably wpa_suplicant?
<kunguz> bioterror: there is no wpa_suplicant installed in that image :(
<bioterror> with iwconfig you can only connect to wep, if I remember right
<kunguz> bioterror: there is no iwconfig available in that image :( only thing available dhclient and /etc/network/interfaces :(
<bioterror> is that a phone or laptop?
<kunguz> bioterror: I really feel stupid because of this unable to connect issue. I spent 4-5 hours just to connect it to wifi
<kunguz> bioterror: it is a beagleboard
<bioterror> expensive board
<pylix> my monitor is displaying lubuntu off i can't see the whole screen and i have to click higher to get buttons to work
<pylix> the video options aren't helping is the a more advanced video setting?
<kunguz> bioterror: yes, it is. And making me feel terrible at the moment.
<bioterror> for that money you get easily decent atom ;)
<kunguz> bioterror: :(
<bioterror> kunguz, it doesnt have ethernet?
<kunguz> bioterror: unfortunately, it doesn't have one.
<bioterror> wtf :D
<bioterror> how are you supposed to connect anywhere with it :D
<kunguz> bioterror: only with a wifi usb dongle attached to it.
<bioterror> ahhh, USB WiFi dongle
<kunguz> bioterror: and that's where the problem begins
<kunguz> bioterror: I couldn't figure how to connect to the internet via that way.
<bioterror> does that usb dongle work?
<bioterror> the OS can see it?
<kunguz> bioterror: yes, it does
<bioterror> if you say "ifconfig" you get wlan0?
<kunguz> bioterror: I can see it as wlan0
<bioterror> do you have something like wicd-curses installed?
<kunguz> bioterror:  unfortunately, I do not.
<kunguz> bioterror: that would be awesome to have it installed on it.
<bioterror> yeah, it would
<bioterror> technically...
<bioterror> :D
<kunguz> bioterror: and I am really stuck on how to make it connect to the internet
<bioterror> you gotta go derper!
<kunguz> bioterror: derper?!? sorry English is not my native language, what is that suppose to mean?
<bioterror> have you ever chrooted?
<kunguz> bioterror: nope
<bioterror> now you can :D
<bioterror> first you install some ARM stuff on your computer
<kunguz> bioterror: so how do I exactly?
<bioterror> you chroot into that, and from that ARM chroot you chroot into your that installation
<bioterror> and you install stuff :D
<kunguz> bioterror: that seems pretty compilicated
<bioterror> yeah, it's like inception ;)
<kunguz> bioterror: better watch the movie :D at least it is entertaining :D
<bioterror> that's how I rooted my ARM
<bioterror> I've played with arm linux on my phone
<kunguz> bioterror: I am really shocked, there is nothing installed on this headless version.
<bioterror> yeah, sounds stupid
<kunguz> bioterror:  how do one actually connect to internet with it? I am really wondering.
<kunguz> bioterror: and which phone are you using?
<bioterror> kunguz, SE Xperia X1
<kunguz> bioterror: I see, without chrooting is there any other way? Because I do not want to spend infinite time on just to connect to internet.
<bioterror> try to find better distro for that device
<bioterror> something that comes with proper network tools
<kunguz> bioterror: this I will do for sure, but I need something with LXDE desktop, do you know any stable one?
<bioterror> kunguz, take pre-installed image?
<kunguz> bioterror: yes, the one I used is a pre-installed image
<kunguz> bioterror: http://sudrap.org/paste/text/14777/
<kunguz> that's how it behave :(
#lubuntu 2011-06-28
<head_victim> Well other than the "Default" being set to some weird gnome login my upgrade to Natty went well on this machine.
<KM0201> man, for some reason the weather indicator isn't working for m.e
<KM0201> i hate that...
<KM0201> is there somewhere to download Lubuntu 11.10?  all the googling always goes back to Ubuntu 11.10
<frankcox757> Hi everyone
<head_victim> KM0201: I find searching for "lubuntu" gives me better results
<frankcox757> I added wpa2 security to my router and now my laptop does not see the network .
<head_victim> KM0201: http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1010-released
<KM0201> head_victim: well duh, i did search Lubuntu
<head_victim> KM0201: yeah but if you use the "" then it searches for that specific term
<KM0201> and thats 10.10...
<KM0201> i want 11.10
<head_victim> Ah it was on the mailing list somewhere
<head_victim> I can email you the torrent if you'd like.
<KM0201> and it still doesn't really show where to downlooad it.
<KM0201> head_victim: yeah if you want.. KM0201@yahoo.com
<KM0201> i'd appreciate it.
<head_victim> No worries, easier than looking through the archives for the release email
<head_victim> It's only an alpha1 but works ok in a VM for me.
<head_victim> frankcox757: just finding some links, I don't use wireless on my lubuntu
<KM0201> i wanna boot it on USB.
<KM0201> frankcox757: is it possible your device doesn't support wpa2?
<frankcox757> sorry-had to answer phone
<frankcox757> I suppose that is possible- I am not well versed on the subject
<frankcox757> the tablet pc is a gateway m275 circa 2005 -6
<frankcox757> I will try changing to wpa
<frankcox757> thanks !
<KM0201> head_victim: thanks.
<KM0201> i have a feeling this torrent will take forever
<head_victim> KM0201: no worries mate, sorry I'm on a crap ish connection though so can only seed around 200 kb/s
<KM0201> i'm not even getting any peers
<head_victim> It's not even showing anyone wanting oneiric though atm
<KM0201> hmmm
<head_victim> I've only got someone on 10.10 torrent
<KM0201> i was connecting
<KM0201> just wasn't showing any peers
<KM0201> oh well, no big deal.
<KM0201> i'll track it down.
<head_victim> Sorry, I don't really know what I'd doing with torrents, I only do it for Lubuntu but I know it's worked for others as my ratio is over 1 for it
<head_victim> KM0201: https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg04079.html
<head_victim> also https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg04193.html
<frankcox757> I figured it out
<frankcox757> There is an OpenDNS now, it is much more secure and eliminates a lot of malware.
<frankcox757> http://www.opendns.com/
<frankcox757> Also faster
<frankcox757> Have to run -cheers!
<uofm49426> what package do i need so that grub will see my windows partions
<uofm49426> on lubuntu
<Unit193> os-prober ?
<Unit193> !info os-prober
<ubot5> os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.44ubuntu1 (natty), package size 16 kB, installed size 192 kB
<jmarsden> Correct, os-prober was accicdentally left out of some earlier Lubuntu CD images.  It should be there by default in 11.04 and 11.10.
<head_victim> Oneiric Lubuntu is pretty damn snappy on a dual core VM with 4gb ram ;)
<Fudge> how goes accessibility progress in lubuntu?
<Fudge> phillw-virtual  you about?
<Fudge> just to clarify what charlie said to you, espeak is not a screen reader, it is a synthisized voice used by screen readers
<phillw> Fudge: yes, I know :)
<Fudge> cool :D
<Fudge> btw i installed  lubuntu, anything i can do from a user perspective
<Fudge> lubuntu-desktop in ubuntu 11.04 vinux 3.2 that is
<phillw> it should behave, there are no 'show-stoppers' in lubuntu 11-04 AFAIK, it behaves for me :) Even 11-10 a1 is well behaved :)
<Fudge> noob question here, i want to start lubuntu on a second desktop, whats the launcher cmd for .xinitrc?
<Fudge> oh i found it
<Fudge> mm if i can ge torca to speak though
<AntiMalwareGuru> I'm trying to install Lubuntu, but whenever I choose Install Lubuntu from the boot menu it comes up with a black screen and a loading cursor (which after a long time of waiting doesn't do anything). Any help?
<stlsaint> AntiMalwareGuru: i had same issue with 11.04 download, make sure you check the md5sum, there is already a bug filed with this issue
<stlsaint> AntiMalwareGuru: also if you are trying with usb consider trying to use a cd as the boot medium, if that still doesnt work than consider going with 10.10, its what i had to do
<AntiMalwareGuru> stlsaint: Alright, the MD5SUM matches, but the ubiquity crashes (on the CD).
<AntiMalwareGuru> stlsaint: Is there a mirror I could use to download 10.10 instead of torrents?
<Fudge> is there a vesa option in the boot loader
<Fudge> phillw  kick my lubuntu plz, it is not speaking
<phillw> lol
<pmatulis> how to get tomboy to start upon login?  shell rc file?
<pmatulis> or are there 'startup applications' thingie like in gnome
<head_victim> pmatulis: getting you a link hang on a tic
<head_victim> pmatulis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ has answers to autostart a program when logging in.
<pmatulis> head_victim: cool, will try
<head_victim> pmatulis: let us know if you have any more questions :D
<stlsaint> yo yo
<head_victim> Gday stlsaint
<pmatulis> head_victim: well, one of my gripes is that every boot i need to screw around with arandr.  i put arandr to autostart but how do i specify the config file to use?
<head_victim> pmatulis: there is a screencast at http://lubuntu.net/tags/arandr that MAY help, I haven't watched it thoguh sorry
<stlsaint> head_victim: i may just be slow but are there plans for btrfs in future release?
<head_victim> stlsaint: no idea on that front sorry, I know it's supported but not sure if it's going to be default
<stlsaint> kk
<stlsaint> naw i dont expect a default cause as of right now you still must have a seperate /boot
<head_victim> Cool well I've seen heaps of people talking about it so I assume it works.
<stlsaint> oh yea it surely does
<stlsaint> i was running it for some time
<stlsaint> waiting on a few special features before i go back to it but i will be soon
<head_victim> I'm a big fan of just "going with the flow". I don't know enough about these things to make an informed decision so I trust developers.
<stlsaint> lol gotcha
<stlsaint> im sure it will be quite some time before btrfs (if ever) will be default
<pmatulis> with 'monitor settings' how to turn off mirrored screens?
<pmatulis> that's why i use arandr
<stlsaint> heck i just installed a debian vm using 6.0 squeeze and it made ext2 my default
<head_victim> pmatulis: sorry I only use a single monitor on my install so I really don't know. It will probably depend on what sort of video card you use. If you can't find anything useful online I'd ask on the mailing list at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<stlsaint> head_victim: whats with all the language packs being removed during lubuntu 11.04 install, i have been sitting here for over an hour just dealing with language packs, this has turned into a 2 hour install!!
<head_victim> stlsaint: no idea I didn't watch mine, I left it and came back later on
<head_victim> And it's now nearly 1230 am so I should head to bed, have a good one mate
<stlsaint> later man
<AmberJ> Hello
 * Psilocybin_Elf burps.
<pmatulis> strange.  i used the xrandr command that is in ~/.config/autostart/lxrandr.desktop and it works but not when i reboot.  now i have it in my shell rc file and it works (after getting a shell)
<KM0201> how do i change an application icon that is in the menu? (not the menu icon, an application icon in the menu)
<KM0201> Unit193: ?
<bioterror> edit .desktop
<bioterror> there's icon
<KM0201> bioterror: and that should be under /home/username... correct?
<KM0201> cuz i'm not seeing that
<bioterror>  /usr/share/applications/
<bioterror> icon = /path/to/icon
<KM0201> ok.. now thats weird, cuz the icon is right in that folder.
<KM0201> wait, now i see.
<KM0201> well, maybe not.
<KM0201> why would the icon be in the folder, and not show up in the menu? (it just shows a grey icon, like no icon exists)
<KM0201> and i don't see a .desktop file
<KM0201> now i got it.
<KM0201> well it worked at first, now it just went gray again
<Testbe_> hi
#lubuntu 2011-06-29
<linuxman410> can u update to lubuntu 11.10 yet
<head_victim> linuxman410: I'm sure you can, it's just a matter of how broken you want it to be. It's still in very early alphas so stability is not it's focus at the moment.
<head_victim> I'm running it in a virtual machine
<john_rambo> I am a little confused ... does lubuntu use pulse audio ?
<KM0201> john_rambo: yup.
<KM0201> install pavucontrol to make adjustments
<KM0201> !info pavucontrol
<KM0201> hmm
<ubot5> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (natty), package size 118 kB, installed size 948 kB
<john_rambo> KM0201, Roger
<KM0201> there we go.
<KM0201> ubot5 was sleeping
<john_rambo> KM0201, I was actually after a system wide equalizer
<KM0201> it is
<yesitisjustme> can i use lubuntu with 256mb?
<head_victim> Anyone else having issues getting lxterminal to be transparent?
<head_victim> I can change the colour easily and "change" the slider bar for transparency but it doesn't make it transparent.
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<kristian-aalborg> what's the name of the system monitor in Lubuntu? The one where you can read about memory etc?
<head_victim> lxtask ?
<kristian-aalborg> hi head_victim
<head_victim> Gday kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> could be... it's just that the screenshots I find of that is only a graphical representation of "top"
<head_victim> That's pretty much all a system monitor is
<head_victim> Is there something specific you're after?
<kristian-aalborg> yes, I want to check a hdd
<head_victim> Ah there is a disk analyser program as well
<kristian-aalborg> but, I just remembered gsmartcontrol
<head_victim> Sorry it's called "Disk Utility"
<kristian-aalborg> so, this is weird... aptitude install lxtask acts like it's already there... but it's not
<head_victim> It's under "Accessories" and "System INfo"
<kristian-aalborg> sorry, I was about to say... this is Ubuntu w/ fluxbox
<kristian-aalborg> I use some LX tools, though... the terminal is aces
<head_victim> Ah fair enough, I can't be sure then, maybe try running it from command?
<kristian-aalborg> not found
<kristian-aalborg> I might need some repos added?
<head_victim> Should be in there, but maybe try the Lubuntu PPA?
<kristian-aalborg> kristian@lugosi2:~$ aptitude show lxtask
<kristian-aalborg> No current or candidate version found for lxtask
<kristian-aalborg> Package: lxtask
<kristian-aalborg> State: not a real package
<kristian-aalborg> hurm, yes... I'll try that
<kristian-aalborg> still no luck
<head_victim> What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<kristian-aalborg> lucid / 10.04 LTS
<head_victim> kristian-aalborg: according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxtask it resides in an LXDE ppa for Lucid
<kristian-aalborg> aha!
<head_victim> Click the "other versions of lxtask  in untrusted  archives" to check it
<kristian-aalborg> is APT clever enough to choose the newest version of stuff in several different repos?
<head_victim>  I believe so, unless you pin it
<kristian-aalborg> haha, it finally worked... and it's not the one I was looking for
<kristian-aalborg> counter-awesome
<head_victim> Hah
<head_victim> So you're looking for a program to display how much disk space you have used?
<head_victim> If so I'd recommend gnome-disk-utilities , it doesn't appear to ahve lots of dependencies
<kristian-aalborg> no, I want to test the health of a disk I'm about to pop in
<kristian-aalborg> gsmartcontrol will do it, but it's tricky for me
<head_victim> Ah, that gnome-disk-utility does interrogate SMART
<kristian-aalborg> do you remember which command to start it with?
<head_victim> I was also going to suggest the gsmartcontrol but if that doesn't do what you want either I'm stumped
<head_victim> I used the menu
<kristian-aalborg> I suppose gsmartmontool is okay... I'm just afraid if I can mess anything up by running it as root on a mounted drive?
<head_victim> Shouldn't, it's just reporting SMART data from what I understand
<head_victim> You can do it all cli with smartctl as well
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<kristian-aalborg> head_victim, yes... I am aware of that tool it's just very hard to use properly, I think
<kristian-aalborg> I just recently discovered the difference between SATA and IDE... hardware is secondary to me, to say the least
<head_victim> Oh ok, well I've only used gnome-disk-utility from the menu but there are screenshots on how to use the gsmartmontool around as well
<kristian-aalborg> head_victim, I'm going to shut down this box and try the hdd
<kristian-aalborg> see ya
<head_victim> No worries, good luck
<kristian-aalborg> hi again head_victim
<kristian-aalborg> sorry about hijacking this channel ;)
<head_victim> No worries
<kristian-aalborg> preliminary test indicates that the drive is cool
<head_victim> I'm half busy with other things so sorry I've taken a while to respond at times
<kristian-aalborg> and it's only 2.5", so it'll sit nicely on the GPU :D
<head_victim> Ok does it have anything installed on it currently?
<head_victim> Be careful sitting things on GPUs and the like, make sure they have plenty of airflow as overheating is the most common cause of basically every PC component.
<kristian-aalborg> I will use some double-edged tape or whatever to call it... gives a few mm
<kristian-aalborg> the GPU is pretty cold most times
<head_victim> No worries, just making sure :)
<kristian-aalborg> I have a 3.5 that is jammed in where the diskette drive was... that worries me a bit, though
<head_victim> Sounds like you need a bigger case or some bigger capacity hard drivers :P
<kristian-aalborg> yeah
<kristian-aalborg> executable name for the gnome tool is palimpsest... what in the world...
<kristian-aalborg> "cannot parse smartctl output: no ATA sections could be parsed" - when running conveyance test with gsmartmontool
<head_victim> No idea sorry mate
<kristian-aalborg> the gnome tool says it's okay when it performs the same test
<kristian-aalborg> aha!
<kristian-aalborg> it seems that my test on the faulty box this was in before are still being "smartly" kept
<kristian-aalborg> I'm going to log off and install it properly... see ya
<head_victim> Sorry I think you've lost me
<head_victim> No worries, have fun
<kristian-aalborg> head_victim, I'm also seeking help on #hardware, so I am prone to forget what I told where :)
<head_victim> Hah no worries mate
<kristian-aalborg> this HDD was in a laptop that recently died... I used a very cheap bay for it... a crummy piece of plastic
<kristian-aalborg> plus the laptop was acting weird in general
<kristian-aalborg> on that box, this drive had a bunch of errors
<kristian-aalborg> and the logs are still in the metadata, it seems... thus the "some tests in the pasts have reported problems"
<kristian-aalborg> anyway, see ya
<AmberJ> Hello
<kristian-aalborg> hi again
<kristian-aalborg> stupid drive keeps acting up
<kristian-aalborg> however, I was thinking of something...
<kristian-aalborg> will a net-install of Ubuntu or Debian with LXDE on top use less resources than Lubuntu? Be honest, now ;)
<AmberJ> kristian-aalborg, honestly speaking, I dont know :P
<AmberJ> j/k
<AmberJ> It surely will be less resource hungry
<kristian-aalborg> which? ;)
<kristian-aalborg> the "custom" install...?
<AmberJ> Given the fact that there's stuff that's installed with lubuntu that you might not need.....scratch/custom install will be less resource hungry...
<AmberJ> But think carefully if it is worth it (?)...
<kristian-aalborg> yeah, that's the thing
<kristian-aalborg> install is not for me, but a n00b
<kristian-aalborg> box is P4 w/ 1.5 gigs of memory
<AmberJ> kristian-aalborg, This machine (P4, 1 GB RAM) has lubuntu and it runs very very well for me...
<kristian-aalborg> not saying that Lubuntu would be "bad", o/c
<KM0201> kristian-aalborg: what exact problem are you having?
<KM0201> i'm running a similarly spec'd laptop, and its fine.
<kristian-aalborg> none... I've not installed anything yet
<kristian-aalborg> what do you use for disabling daemons?
<KM0201> and no, ubuntu w/ lxde on top will not use less than Ubuntu, Debian w/ LXDE.. yes, it would.. however it's not as easy to use w/ as Lubuntu...
<KM0201> what daemon are you wanting to disable
<kristian-aalborg> ideally, the end user won't see the underlaying stuff much
<kristian-aalborg> KM0201, this and that... I like the simplicity of rcconf, but I think it's acting a bit faulty (as in not really disabling stuff)
<KM0201> kristian-aalborg: i'm having trouble finding th "this and that" daemon on my machine.
<kristian-aalborg> it may be a virus ;)
<kristian-aalborg> you know... bluetooth, unused stuff...
<KM0201> hmm, no i don't know.
<KM0201> brb though, i need to restart.
<AmberJ> KM0201, I think he meant lxde on top of ubuntu-mini rather than ubuntu-desktop edition
<KM0201> AmberJ: i still don't think its gonna be any "lighter" per se...
<KM0201> brb
<AmberJ> kristian-aalborg, lxde_menu -> Preferences -> Desktop session settings to disable autorun/autostart 'stuff'
<kristian-aalborg> ah yes
<kristian-aalborg> hmmm
<kristian-aalborg> I suppose you can theme Lubuntu as much as you can theme regular LXDE?
<kristian-aalborg> bbl, gotta reboot
<KM0201> man i'm having a weird issue w/ weather indicator
<pmatulis> is there a way to have, upon login, certain applications lauched and then have their windows placed in prescribed positions?  i have dual screens if it matters
<pmatulis> *launched
<AmberJ> pmatulis,  lxde_menu -> Preferences -> Desktop session settings   .............this is to add apps to add to autostart list...no idea about placing windows in specific positions
<pmatulis> AmberJ: k, i got that far
<KM0201> where can you make suggestions for lubuntu 11.10?
<KM0201> i have a minor one ( i love it as is..)
<pmatulis> KM0201: file a (wishlist) bug
<KM0201> i couldn't find how to do that on launchpad
<KM0201> i'm signed in, but i see no option to let me post a question/bug, just to search them
<KM0201> i'd lke to see a "log in window"... that has a list of current users on the machine, rther than making you type usernames..
<KM0201> i dont mind typing usernames, but others in the family are brain dead, i'm constantly reminding them of email passwords, etc.. (I have my email addy set as the recovery address for all their passwords)
<pmatulis> KM0201: that would be lxdm
<KM0201> lxdm?
<pmatulis> KM0201: so open a bug there
<pmatulis> !info lxdm
<ubot5> lxdm (source: lxdm): GUI login manager for LXDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 91 kB, installed size 940 kB
<Unit193> KM0201: Using Natty? Do you mind bleeding edge?
<KM0201> Unit193: naa, i don't mind bleeding edge, but yes i'm using natty
<KM0201> i tried using some app yesterda.. SLIP? i think.. and it bricked my install..
 * pmatulis senses a ppa coming up
<KM0201> that'd be fine, so long as it works
<KM0201> just seems it should be a default option though
<Unit193> Use LightDM. It might work (This is still alpha/beta software!)
<KM0201> whats lightdm
<KM0201> ?
<pmatulis> !find lightdm
<KM0201> is there an ubuntu PPA for it?
<pmatulis> !info lightdm
<ubot5> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 47 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Unit193> http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/06/testing-new-login-manger-for-ubuntu.html
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> "dick worthing"..lol
<Unit193> gnome-theme isn't the best choice (And again, this is testing software)
<KM0201> yeah, from the screenshots it seems like it would work ok.
<KM0201> brb
<Unit193> Dang... I found a better link...
<kristian-aalborg> lol, the HDD was dead
<kristian-aalborg> also, hi phillw and the rest
<kristian-aalborg> where's harjour these days?
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-beginners/2011-May/002087.html
<kristian-aalborg> I hope she is well
<kristian-aalborg> for a moment I thought something terrible had happened :/
<Unit193> KM0201: http://iloveubuntu.net/lightdm-has-landed-oneirics-main-repos-natty-available-ppa
<KM0201> Unit193: i might check it out.
<Unit193> That uses a better theme (But again, this is beta at best) You could always go for GDM ;)
<KM0201> i thought about GDM actually
<KM0201> i'm finishing up the install now, so i'll see in a minute.. :)
<KM0201> if i install GDM though, that won't effect the actual desktop anywill it?  that will only be the login window, right?
<Unit193> I have never used GDM with it, but as long as it finds Lubuntu Desktop login session, you should be fine
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> well, i'll try that real quick, so i don't get along to far, in case i brick something
<KM0201> lol
<Unit193> You can always switch back to LXDM if it doesn't work
<KM0201> ok, brb.
<ken__> Unit193: u around?.. that resulted in epic fail.. i ry to sign in, and it kicks me to console..lol
<ken__> thank goodness for irssi
<ken__> lol
<ken__> brb, gonna tryt o uninstall this real quick.
<ken___> grr
<ken___> looks like i might get to reinstall..lol
<ken___> Unit193: ?
<ken___> u got me into this mess, where are you?..lol
<Unit193> ken___: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ken___> hmm
<ken___> i think i tried that
<ken___> i uninstalled gdm anyway
<ken___> then i tried dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<ken___> and no joy
<ken___> lemme try that one more time..
<ken___> brb
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> well, i got lxde back
<KM0201> but now everytime i start, i get a crash failure saying GDM failed to install or upgrade
<KM0201> but when i check synaptic, it is removed
<Unit193> Did you purge gdm? or just remove?
<KM0201> i think i purged it.
<KM0201> well
<KM0201> i removed it, sorry
<KM0201> lemme try purging
<Unit193> autoremove --purge ?
<KM0201> i ran autoremove, but not autoremove --purge
<Unit193> I like --purge a little too much anyway...
<KM0201> well, it says its removed and purged
<KM0201> i got nothing done on both commands
<KM0201> now if i go to synaptic
<KM0201> and i go to gdm  i can right click it and choose "mark for complete removal".. but then Apply never becomes available to click
<KM0201> this sucks.
<KM0201> any other ideas, before i just reinstall?
<KM0201> lol
<Unit193> That's because it's not installed... You can't remove somthing that isn't there!
<Unit193> Did dpkg-reconfigure ask what one you wanted to use?
<KM0201> so why am i getting an error that it's failed to install or upgrade when i log in?
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> and i chose lxdm
<KM0201> thats how i got back to my desktop
<KM0201> otherwise, i'd get to GDM, try to sign in, it would go to console, then back to the GUI login
<KM0201> never got to the desktop
<KM0201> it's no big deal if i have to install
<KM0201> i just don't want that error coming up everytime i start
<KM0201> lemme see if i can remove it again
<Unit193> Wait, did you try to change session types in GDM??
<KM0201> *configure it again
<KM0201> no.. it wouldn't let me
<KM0201> cuz my mouse wouln't work... and it wouldn't let me tab to sessions
<KM0201> ok..
<KM0201> i just ran this... "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"  and i got the message "gdm is broken or not fully installed" (granted, i'm not in console at the moment.
<KM0201> synaptic however, shows no broken packages
<KM0201> lemme try a few more things, then it's a reinsall..lol
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> ok, i reconfigured lxdm again, it didn't seem to do anything,
<KM0201> but now when i reboot, i don't get the error
<KM0201> so all is right in the world now
<Unit193> I'm going to install GDM and LightDM to see what's up
<KM0201> have fun w/ it
<KM0201> like i said.. just didn't bode well for me
<KM0201> Unit193: any luck?
#lubuntu 2011-06-30
<yesitisjustme> can i use lubuntu with 256mb ram?
<KM0201> head_victim: u around?
<Unit193> KM0201: It's not exactly that as easy as it should be, but GDM does work out of the box (Would work better with a theme...)
<KM0201> Unit193: well,  i got no joy out of it and gave up.. honestly, this should be an issue easily addressed by lxdm if you ask me.
<KM0201> you could make one theme, where you type usernames, and the other where you "choose" a username.. then be able to choose which one or the other
<Unit193> KM0201: May as well install xubuntu-gdm-theme with it to make it work better :P
<Unit193> That would be very hard to do
<KM0201> why?.. ubuntu does it, xubuntu does, and i think kubuntu does as well.
<KM0201> !info slip
<ubot5> Package slip does not exist in natty
<Unit193> Doing it with LXDM would require some major code writeup (AFAIK)
<KM0201> hmm, well, that wouldn't really be worth it. then
<KM0201> there was a program i tried the other day, but it caused serious issues, and i ended up just reinstalling cuz uninstalling it was problematic (got it from a PPA..)
<head_victim> KM0201: am now
<KM0201> head_victim: i found what i was looking for.. i was trying to find that link you gave me to download 11.10
<head_victim> Ah ok sorry, just woke up
<KM0201> oh it's ok.
<KM0201> i trackedi t down eventually by goin back through my log
<yesitisjustme> is mobile broadband working on lubuntu?
<KM0201> yesitisjustme: why wouldn't it be?
<KM0201> does it work in Ubuntu
<KM0201> ?
<yesitisjustme> just asking to be sure before download
<yesitisjustme> i think a early version of ubuntu wireless was not working thats why
<KM0201> it all depends on your device, and whether ubuntu supports it
<KM0201> if ubuntu supports it, then Lubuntu supports it, as Lubuntu, basically using the same networking program that Ubuntu does
<yesitisjustme> but other versions of ubuntu detected the wireless but a particular version did not forgot what version it was
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> if they were all the same "version".. ie, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04... they all have the same kernel, so they will all detect hardware the same way
<KM0201> now if you're talking about.. 8.04 didn't detect it, and 9.04 did... (or something like that) then that is possible
<yesitisjustme> yes the same version on ubuntu and kubuntu ect i think all had same problem it was only a certain version
<KM0201> ok... thats possible.
<KM0201> when you say "version".. do you mean "release".. (9.04, 9.10, 10.04) or "version" (ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, etc..)
<yesitisjustme> i mean release like like 9.04, 9.10. 10.04 ect,
<KM0201> just trying understand.. and yeah, if one "release" had the problem, then they will all have it.. but if it works on one release, it should work on all the versions... it might configure a little differently w/ the different GUI tools, but it should work fine.
<yesitisjustme> lubuntu has the network manager by default?
<KM0201> yesitisjustme: of course it does.
<KM0201> has the same network manager as Gnome, if i recall.
<yesitisjustme> ok
<yesitisjustme> and is not using firefox is using chromium or wich browser is lubuntu using now?
<KM0201> yesitisjustme: yes, it's using chromium.
<KM0201> but you can install firefox if you want it.
<yesitisjustme> ok
<lubuntuinternet> hey
<KM0201> hey's for horses, grass is cheaper.. :)
<lubuntuinternet> i just installed Lubuntu for the first time, and the internet worked without a problem on the first load right after the installation, but the internet conenction stoped working after i rebooted
<lubuntuinternet> i tried playing around with settings but there seems to be no "connect" button
<lubuntuinternet> just add or remove networks buttons
<lubuntuinternet> ...?
<lubuntuinternet> ;[
<KM0201> wireless, wired?
<lubuntuinternet> wired
<lubuntuinternet> desktop computer
<KM0201> hmm.
<KM0201> right click your networking applet, edit connections, highlight auto eth0, and make sure "available to all users, an "connect automatically" are checked
<KM0201> lubuntuinternet: ?
<lubuntuinternet> yeah i tried that and it never worked
<lubuntuinternet> then i decided to install all the updates from the "update manager" from when the internet was working
<lubuntuinternet> and the "auto eth0" option dissapered as well
<lubuntuinternet> after the updaters
<lubuntuinternet> updates
<KM0201> hmm, that is strange
<bioterror> lubuntuinternet, open terminal and say: ifconfig
<bioterror> can you see eth0 there?
<KM0201> i was just gonna say try ifup eth0
<lubuntuinternet> nope
<bioterror> not good
<bioterror> when you boot
<bioterror> do you get that menu?
<bioterror> GRUB Menu?
<lubuntuinternet> no
<KM0201> ..
<bioterror> gotta check my wife's laptop :D
<KM0201> so you're not getting a grub menu?... how are you booting to Lubuntu then?
<lubuntuinternet> i dunno
<lubuntuinternet> it jsut did
<bioterror> KM0201, becouse it's hidden
<lubuntuinternet> ;]
<bioterror> you have to press shift or esc on boot to get it shown
<KM0201> ah, good point.
<bioterror> lubuntuinternet, in terminal: ls /boot
<bioterror> vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic
<KM0201> i didn't realize he was on a single boot machine, eh's here, so i figured he was dual booting
<bioterror> how many vmlinuz -files you have there+
<lubuntuinternet> nah i
<lubuntuinternet> m using another computer for this chat
<lubuntuinternet> bioterror: 1
<bioterror> okay, someone said autoremove or :---)
<lubuntuinternet> hey auto eht0 just showed back up
<lubuntuinternet> as one of the options
<KM0201> ..
<lubuntuinternet> but it still doesn't work
<bioterror> lubuntuinternet, in terminal: lspci |grep Ether
<bioterror> does it reply you something?
 * KM0201 thinks you missed a space in there
<KM0201> hmm, guess that space isn't required.
<KM0201> i'll be
<bioterror> KM0201, what are you talking about?
<KM0201> nothing
<KM0201> i thouht a space was required after |
<KM0201> i see it works either way
<lubuntuinternet> 00:12 Ethernet controller: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX [Linksys Ether Fast 10/100 (rev 25)
<lubuntuinternet> was what came up
<bioterror> niiiice
<bioterror> it is shown but does not work
<lubuntuinternet> but it work right after the install
<lubuntuinternet> adn stopped after reboot
<bioterror> lubuntuinternet, what kind of hardware you have? you seem to have laptop?
<bioterror> what's the brand?
<lubuntuinternet> its a desktop
<lubuntuinternet> obsolete brand
<lubuntuinternet> Micron PC
<lubuntuinternet> ;p
<lubuntuinternet> from 2000
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> can you check BIOS
<bioterror> if there's OS=Something
<KM0201> hmm
<lubuntuinternet> cant find it
<bioterror> lubuntuinternet, sudo modprobe tulip
<bioterror> can you now see it when using ifconfig ?
<lubuntuinternet> no
<lubuntuinternet> and now i lost the auto eth0 option again with this reboot
<lubuntuinternet> ...i think i'll just do a c:format and do a fresh install
<bioterror> I think it wont help, but why not
<lubuntuinternet> and just never reboot or shut down
<bioterror> :D
<lubuntuinternet> thanks for the help
<bioterror> or try another distro
<bioterror> fedora or suse
<bioterror> ;)
<KM0201> if you get no joy from Ubuntu, Fedora is your best bet, IMO.
<KM0201> strange, the problem he's having though
<john_rambo> Is there a GUI for searching files in lubuntu ?
<KM0201> !info catfish
<ubot5> catfish (source: catfish): file search tool that support several different engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (natty), package size 31 kB, installed size 384 kB
<KM0201> if ther'es not, there's one you can install
<john_rambo> KM0201, installing catfish ......
<john_rambo> KM0201, Worked ....Thanks
<KM0201> np.. :)
<KM0201> john_rambo: there's another one called "Beagle" i do believe
<bioterror> those are indexed searches
<bioterror> lurks what files has inside them
<john_rambo> needed a graphical diskspace monitor ...installed conky ....but it doesn't start >> http://pastebin.com/fg9naeFM
<john_rambo> any alternate solution will do
<stlsaint> john_rambo: i use disk usage analyzer
<john_rambo> stlsaint, Is it installed in Lubuntu by default ? If not what is the name of the package ?
<stlsaint> john_rambo: oh sorry, i would have to boot back into lubuntu to tell you, there are many if you jsut wanted to view them within the repository
<john_rambo> stlsaint, no stop]
<john_rambo> stlsaint, found it "baobab
<john_rambo> "
<stlsaint> john_rambo: ah yes i have that
<john_rambo> stlsaint,  Thanks / Bye
<phil_> Hey all. Any one alive in here? :P
<thinkstu> Salam everyone
<thinkstu> I want to use a light ubuntu version, I found Lubuntu and Xubuntu - I'm not sure what's the different can anyone explain please ?
<thinkstu> anyone there ?
<phillw> thinkstu: lubuntu is less resource hungry than xubuntu
<phillw> xubuntu is based on the xcfe desktop system and comes with different applications to lubuntu which uses the lxde desktop.
<dholbach> hello
<dholbach> who would be interested in giving a talk about Lubuntu at Ubuntu Developer Week?
<dholbach> we still have one slot open and it'd be great to hear more about how things are going and how people can help out
<phillw> dholbach: Yes, I'd be up for that.
<dholbach> phillw: awesome!
<phillw> I am assuming it is on-line discussion!
<dholbach> phillw: can you PM me your email address - I'd CC you into a conversation I started with gilir and jmarsden, so you can coordinate together
<dholbach> yes, it'd be a one-hour IRC session where you present and probably get a number of questions from the audience :)
<phillw> dholbach: my email address is not a secret! phillw@ubuntu.com
<dholbach> you are a rock star
<phillw> similar to a classroom session, I'll try to turn up on time!
<dholbach> would Fri 15th Jul, 19:00 UTC generally work out for you?
<dholbach> yes, it'd be in #ubuntu-classroom
<phillw> that would be fine.
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> I'll pencil you in and CC you into the conversation
<dholbach> man, you make me very happy
<dholbach> awesome!
<phillw> good, the alpha2 will have been out for a week by then for 11-10
<bioterror> 11.10 ;)
<phillw> bioterror: except via the usa system, where it would be 10.11 :P
<dholbach> but it'll still be a good time for people to get involved and probably fix a few bugs :)
<phillw> dholbach: we are hoping for more good news by then, but have to wait for the announcement
<dholbach> excellent
<beetlejooz> what is the default login for the live cd install? I did the install and now it's prompting me to login but I didn't set those credentials during the install
<beetlejooz> I've tried ubuntu:ubuntu, lubuntu:lubuntu, blank:blank: lubuntu:blank, ubuntu:blank...nothing works
<beetlejooz> anyone know?
<bioterror> you've specified user and password during installation
<beetlejooz> no
<beetlejooz> it didn't ask me
<bioterror> it's impossible to continue without those steps
<beetlejooz> it must be possible because i did it
<beetlejooz> run the install from the desktop icon
<beetlejooz> never asked me for a pw
<beetlejooz> or user
<bioterror> it asks for a computers name, your name
<beetlejooz> it didn't
<beetlejooz> ask me
<beetlejooz> for
<beetlejooz> squat
<beetlejooz> lol
<kaipanoi_> Just wanted to say thanks. Lubuntu is a welcome respite to the insanity that is Unity, Gnome 3 & KDE 4. I feel like a real Linux user again.
<KM0201> kaipanoi_: yup, i'm head over heels for lxde... and i was a gnome slut for a long time.. Unity never really tripped my trigger, I hate any version of KDE, and i've used Gnome 3 on Suse, an am not that impressed.
<KM0201> xfce still has that aura of simplicity, but it has gradually been getting very bloated over the last few releases... I hope lxde never takes that path, but there's a few "extras" i'd like to see in Lubuntu.
<phillw> KM0201: provided they take up no disk space, or RAM / CPU when running we are always open to new programmes (You have NO idea how close to the truth that is!)
<kaipanoi_> KM0201: I agree. XFCE tries to strike a balance, but I think they miss on a lot of stuff. Maybe it's just the Ubuntu packaging of XFCE, I don't know.
<KM0201> kaipanoi_: i've noticed it on other xfce releases as well (Fedora, and a couple others)
<kaipanoi_> Ah.
<kaipanoi_> What do you guys use to edit the keyboard shortcuts in OB? XML in nano gets old...
<KM0201> phillw: mainly relating to the login screen.. i'd like an option to "click" a user, then enter a password, rather than always having to type a username
<KM0201> i tried some of the other options Unit193 mentinoed yesterday, but they ended up causing several issues, so i had to remove them.
<KM0201> brb
<kaipanoi_> have a look at /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<KM0201> kaipanoi_: ok, brb... then we might discuss it.
<KM0201> ok, back
<KM0201> gonna put lubuntu in vbox so i can try some of these other options w/o to much headache
<kaipanoi_> good idea
<KM0201> kaipanoi_: yah, i nearly bricked my install yesterday trying gdm... had to boot recovery mode to get it completely removed and get back to a useable lxde desktop
<kaipanoi_> really? I wouldn't imagine it would be that annoying
<KM0201> but anyway.. you know how w/ the Ubuntu (and for that matter, Xubuntu, adn to my knowledge, Kubuntu)... the login window, you can click the user names, rather than type them.
<kaipanoi_> yes
<kaipanoi_> (a small security risk, if you ask me ;) )
<KM0201> kaipanoi_: oh it was crazy... i installed it, and it all went well, then the first time i logged in, it worked, then immediately logged me out, then after that, it just put me on a loop, i'd log in, then it would just take me right back to the login screen
<kaipanoi_> Guessing passwords is only half as difficult as guessing username/password pairs ;)
<KM0201> yeah, i know.. but.. seriously, my parents.. they can't remember crap like this.
<kaipanoi_> weird. I'll avoid that then
<KM0201> yeah, it was all sorts of fun
<kaipanoi_> I think you can pick a different theme and change the conf file http://askubuntu.com/questions/39613/how-to-enable-user-list-in-lxdm-login-manager
<kaipanoi_> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1953
<KM0201> if thats possible, you'll be my best friend
<KM0201> lemme take a gander
<KM0201> kaipanoi_: oh wait, i did try that.
<kaipanoi_> what theme did you install after changing the configuration file?
<KM0201> oh i never installed a theme, i guess that would help
<kaipanoi_> I don't seem them on http://box-look.org/
<KM0201> yeah, i don't wana change my whole theme, just the login window
<kaipanoi_> Right
<kaipanoi_> Proof it's doable: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/File:LXDM.png
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> Unit193: actually told me how to do that yesterday, and it didn't work out all that well either
<kaipanoi_> subscribe? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/666590
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 666590 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "lxdm theme need to add an user list and a keyboard layout chooser" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<KM0201> k
<KM0201> least i know i'm not the only one interested in that
<kaipanoi_> I found the themes location /usr/share/lxdm/themes/
<kaipanoi_> my /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf has "theme=Industrial" by default
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i don't know a lot about themeing... i could theme Gnome pretty well, but never really tried w/ lxde
<KM0201> i just got good at editing the menus/icons w/ the .desktop files.
<KM0201> hmm, lubuntu won't boot in vbox for some reason
<KM0201> i guess i can try a mini-iso then put lubuntu on top of that
<KM0201> that'll let me safely try to figure this out w/ causing a mess again..lol
<KM0201> you know one other minor theming issue i'd like to see phillw
<KM0201> i don't think this is a "theme" issue though.
<KM0201> its a configuration of lxde
<KM0201> you know how on the panel, you can have the "desktop pager"...  on Gnome, Xfce, and i'm assuming KDE... you can set how this displas your workspaces, for instance, 2x2, 3x3, etc.. rather than if you have 4 work spaces, it will display them all in one row, taking up half the panel.
<kaipanoi_> Yeah, the pager only supports one "row" of vDesktops
<kaipanoi_> at 1920x1200, I never need more than 2 or 3 though ;)
<KM0201> kaipanoi_: lol, my desktop its no big deal, as it has dual 19in screens
<bioterror> I need 2 on laptop and 4 on desktop
<KM0201> my laptop w/ a 15in screen.. i need 2, my netbook, i need 4
<KM0201> it's not to bad though, i've gotten kinda used to middle clicking to navigate among my works paces.. but i wish the desktop pager had that option.
<kaipanoi_> careful what you wish for. avoiding feature bloat is what brought us to LXDE to begin with ;)
<kaipanoi_> do you remember LXDE in 10.04? yeesh...
<kaipanoi_> it didn't handle corners as well
<kaipanoi_> the menu button was a few pixels away from the bottom left corner. same for the close button on the top right corner in a maximized window
<KM0201> kaipanoi_: never used it in 10.04
<KM0201> only started using 11.04 when Gnome was switched out for Unity, and after trying Gnome 3, i don't have high hopes for it either.. decided it was time tos tart looking for alternatives
<KM0201> i'm not much of a procrastinator when i know change is coming
<AmberJ> Hello
<KM0201> o/
<AmberJ> phillw, there?
<owneroperator> Anyone know how to contact  Chris Druif?  On https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<owneroperator> There is an typo in the script for Remove Old Kernels.  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2
<Unit193> You can fix it, it's a wiki after all (As long as you KNOW what you're doing)
<owneroperator> Should read: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2  (<1>) and lower case <l > are easily confused)
<owneroperator> O'm learning.  I did change the line in the terminal and it worked.
<owneroperator> so, thanx and it is a nice day.
<Phosphenes> What would be the equivalent of a .bat file for linux?
<phillw> .sh
<Phosphenes> Thanks
<Phosphenes> You may have my firstborn child.
<Unit193> You save your firstborn for something REALLY big...
<elros> like what is the equivalent of 'dir' in linux
<Phosphenes> lol
<Phosphenes> I don't even know what dir is... O.o
<Unit193> elros: ls -a -R
<Unit193> ;)
<elros> o/ high five
<Unit193> \o but ls / -a -R  might be more fun...
<phillw> Phosphenes: have a read through http://ubuntu-manual.org/download/10.04e2/en_US/screen It is free to download and has been written by the guys who are involved in support.
<Phosphenes> Cool thanks.
<Phosphenes> I don't imagine things would have changed so drastically as to make this invalid for 11.04..?
<kaipanoi_> make *what* invalid
<Phosphenes> This manual for 10.04
<elros> it seems to be on a very general level, so I'd say it's not obsolete for 11.04
<Phosphenes> Didn't think so.
<elros> the biggest difference is gnome 2.30 vs unity
<Phosphenes> Is unity replacing gnome in ubuntu?
<elros> unity is the netbook interface fitted to desktop in regular ubuntu, default in 11.04
<KM0201> Phosphenes: pretty sure.
<KM0201> elros: yes, but Unity is going to be default from here on out... netbook or not
<elros> if you use lxde / lubuntu, there are no big changes
<elros> well see, maybe gnome 3.2 / 3.4 will be default in 12.04
<KM0201> elros: i doubt it... if that were the case, they'd just held off on switching from gnome 2.x
<KM0201> to put all this work into unity, only to turn back to gnome, would be crazy
<Phosphenes> Is there a huge difference between them?
<KM0201> between what?
<KM0201> unity and gnome 3?  yes
<kylpo> Openbox is my main reason for using Lubuntu
<kylpo> soo much better, imo, than unity or gnome 3
<KM0201> gnome 3 isn't bad, really unity isn't to bad either (yeah it has some bugs, but they'll get those worked out).... both are only good if you have the hardware to run them and not get bogged down
<KM0201> my PC, can run them, but my laptop canot, and i've gotten totally hooked on lxde, so i'll be using it on my PC also.
<kylpo> Openbox + kupfer > all else :P
<KM0201> well, i don't know what kupfer is..lol
<KM0201> so i'll just say Openbox > all else
<kylpo> KM0201: Ooh! Try it out! It's a fast, keyboard driven app launcher
<kylpo> It's a bit like what unity has introduced, but without the latency, and has more plugins available.
<KM0201> kylpo: meh.. doesnt sound like something useful tom e
<kylpo> KM0201: What's our current way of launching apps?
<KM0201> kylpo: menu, common apps (xchat, pidgin, chrome, skype, etc..) i have linked in the panel
<kylpo> KM0201: I think you might enjoy a launcher. Launching Chrome, for instance, I type 'Super + Space, "ch", enter'
<KM0201> kylpo: i just click an icon in my panel
<KM0201> :)
<kylpo> KM0201: It has auto completion based on usage
<KM0201> i've found when i set up keyboard shortcuts, i never use them, so it's pointless to set them up.
<kylpo> KM0201: Sure, whatever works for you :)
<KM0201> see, if i was using Gatesian software, they would say "Here, this works best for you"
<KM0201> :)
#lubuntu 2011-07-01
<sixthsword> any suggestion for cool icon theme?
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: welcome
<bodhizazen> 'lo stlsaint
<bodhizazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/a-5-minute-guide-to-fluxbox/
<bodhizazen> how are you these days ?
<bodhizazen> stlsaint, I have been playing with KVM and spice, it is very nice
<bodhizazen> spice is basically a VNC server, but it is very fast and does copy-paste from guest to host as well as sound
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: great time i could use a link like that
<stlsaint> fluxbox
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: been getting more and more into packaging
<bodhizazen> Ah packaging =)
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: yep yep
<stlsaint> can be fun (sometimes)
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: been testing out parallels virtual machine manager instead of vbox too, seems nice, zenix runs flawlessly in it
<bodhizazen> packaging is fun with small / straight forward packages, but sometimes frustrating with large complex packages
<bodhizazen> good to hear you have not had a problem with Zenix, nice little OS =)
<bodhizazen> How do you like parallels ?
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: i enjoy it, its still in beta testing stage so a few bugs but some nice options and the typical config for a vm is very nice
<bodhizazen> I have heard nice things about it
<stlsaint> yep pretty niffty
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: my lxc plans have been halted due to inability to bridge wireless card
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: a lxc dev said it was possible and even had a blog posting on it but i never got it working
<bodhizazen> bridging LXC guests ?
<stlsaint> im actually able to run kvm on my laptop, (unless same requirement for networking as lxc of bridge wireless card)?
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: bridging network to containers yes, i was unable to get my wireless card to bridge
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: had a rude run in with fedora 15 as well
<bodhizazen> stlsaint, http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/bridge-wireless-cards/
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: spent two days updating/downlading packages thinking i could create a template in parallels of my fedora vm just to realize that yum clears the cache on a timer
<bodhizazen> fedora 15 has more then it's share of bugs
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: oh nice link, if that works for me i am golden!!!!!
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: my biggest problem is that im on a WAN, i dont control the router nor ip address given to me
<bodhizazen> stlsaint, that link on wireless should work with lxc guests, watch the route command
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: yea fedora machine borked on me and when i tried to recover the rpms i seen that they had all been dumped, even a upstream redhat dev said that was stupid for fedora to do that
<bodhizazen> On your guests, assign them a static ip
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: oh ok
<bodhizazen> http://blogs.nature.com/ud725242a/lolcats.jpg
<bodhizazen> stlsaint, typically if you assign your guests a high ip it will work, use something like 192.168.0.200
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: lol, there are about 15,000 personnel on my entire post
<bodhizazen> Well, then use 192.168.0.15001
<bodhizazen> =)
<stlsaint> lol annnddd roger
<bodhizazen> night stlsaint , good luck w/ your wireless
<AmberJ> Hello
<stlsaint> AmberJ: hello
<pmatulis> is there a k/b shortcut for shutting down?
<KM0201> hmm, dunno
<bioterror> sudo halt
<bioterror> :D
<KM0201> you coul make an executable i guess, that would shut you down if you click it.
<bioterror> with policykit that should be possible
<bioterror> so if you dig that command from the shutdown buttons menu
<bioterror> you can bind it to openbox :D
<pmatulis> KM0201: how do you go from k/b shortcut to clicking?
<KM0201> pmatulis: i was saying i didn't know how to make a kb shortcut, but had a pretty good idea how to make an executable to click.
<pmatulis> bioterror: i don't want to use my mouse at all, i try to avoid it as much as possible.  it disgusts me
<bioterror> haha
<pmatulis> bioterror: sorry, that was for KM0201
<bioterror> pmatulis, dwm, ion, wmfs, what ever
<bioterror> choose one :D
<AmberJ> pmatulis, try xbindkeys.
<AmberJ> I used it once to bind my keyboard multimedia keys to their intended functions in dwm....but xbindkeys can be used to bind any keyboard shortcut to any command..
<pmatulis> AmberJ: interesting.  i'm using kupfer, i might be able to shimmy it to powerdown my 'puter
<CodyThibault> Hi.
<CodyThibault> Can anyone here help with a wireless question?
<CodyThibault> Can't figure out my BSSID or my cloned mac address.
<CodyThibault> Or how to connect to the wireless once I add it... =/
<KM0201> CodyThibault: are you not seeing networks in your area?.. your wireless device may not be working under linux
<CodyThibault> I don't see anything,
<CodyThibault> but my other laptop (ubuntu) is working fine.
<KM0201> down beside the Clock... you should see an applet.. (beside the sound icon)...
<KM0201> left click it, do you see any wireless networks?
<KM0201> CodyThibault: ?
<CodyThibault> Sorry, no.
<CodyThibault> I see the icon, click.... Nada. My wired connection is there, but no wireless.
<CodyThibault> I tried opening package manager, and searching for bw43cutter, like one article advised, but found no results.
<KM0201> ok, ... probably thought of this i imagine.. but is your wireless broadcasting, and if it's not, are there usually networks in your area that are broadcasting
<KM0201> which broadcom do you have?
<CodyThibault> And I'm not sure if it's different, but the only articles I can really fine are for Ubuntu, not Lubuntu.
<KM0201> it's not different
<KM0201> which broadcom wireless device do you have?
<CodyThibault> My wireless is broadcasting fine, the 2 other laptops in the house are running fine.
<CodyThibault> broadcom? I am SO new to this it isn't even funny. >.< I have a Westell 7500
<KM0201> ok... some people don't broadcast their ESSID, so if it's not broadcasting, that woudl explain why you can't see it.
<CodyThibault> My modem, I mean...
<KM0201> well then why are you looking at installing broadcom drivers...
<CodyThibault> *confused... lost*
<KM0201> *b43cutter is for broadcom devices..
<KM0201> do this.. open a terminal
<CodyThibault> mmhmm?
<KM0201> hang on.
<CodyThibault> TYT. and thank you!
<KM0201> that westell, is that one of those cable/router combo things, and you're hooked to it via USB?
<CodyThibault> It's a wireless modem, not router, DSL, and hooked via ethernet.
<KM0201> ok.
<CodyThibault> It's bamn-drand new.
<KM0201> and you're trying to use the internal wireless device on your computer, right?
<KM0201> i don't care about the router...
<CodyThibault> Mmhmm. *nod*
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> in a terminal, type "lspci" no quotes, and hit enter.. it's gonna spit out a ton of stuff... don't paste it all here... find your wireless device, and copy/paste it here
<CodyThibault> How do I tell which one is my wireless device? >_<
<KM0201> read the line, it will say something like this...   06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<KM0201> although maybe a different device
<CodyThibault> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<CodyThibault> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8132 Fast Ethernet (rev c0)
<CodyThibault> That's the closest thing I can find to that.... >_<
<KM0201> that looks like your wired controller
<KM0201> the broadcom... it's an lp-phy... to my knowledge, you'll have no luck getting that to work w/ Ubuntu
<CodyThibault> It worked fine previous to Lubuntu install.
<KM0201> i've saw some walkthroughs getting them to work, but have never had any success
<CodyThibault> Worked out of the box with Ubuntu.
<KM0201> w/ Ubuntu?
<KM0201> hmm, surprising.. hang out in the ubuntu channel, there's always complaints about that device.
<CodyThibault> That's why I can't figure it out; never had to do anything with my last distro.
<KM0201> what was your last distro.
<CodyThibault> Ubuntu 11.04
<CodyThibault> Switching to Lubuntu because Ubuntu was too large... was running very slow and PC was overheating.
<KM0201> is th emachine wired to the internet right now?
<CodyThibault> Yes.
<KM0201> ok, try this.
<CodyThibault> I'm talking to you on it. :P It'd have to be what with no wireless. Lol.
<KM0201> open synaptic package manager
<KM0201> i thought you might be on a different machine
<CodyThibault> Haha. :)
<CodyThibault> Opened.
<KM0201> do a search for "b43"
<CodyThibault> And again, thank you SO much for you help. My college life depends on it.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> well, hiopefully you still have windows to fall back on.
<CodyThibault> *shakes head*
<KM0201> did you get the results for b43?
<CodyThibault> but I can use Ubuntu.
<CodyThibault> yes.
<KM0201> ok
<CodyThibault> Got 4 results.
<KM0201> you should see one called "firmare-b43-lpphy-installer"
<CodyThibault> Mmhmm.
<KM0201> let it install
<CodyThibault> It says mark for isntallation,
<CodyThibault> not actually install...
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> mark for installation
<KM0201> then it will ask you to mark some dependencies most likely
<KM0201> click mark
<KM0201> then clcik apply at the top
<CodyThibault> Installing.
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> !bug 651010
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 651010 in b43-fwcutter (Ubuntu) "package firmware-b43-installer 4.150.10.5-4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651010
<KM0201> that's the bug that's causing your problem, in case your interested
<CodyThibault> *gets flyswatter....*
<CodyThibault> Restricted drivers available in top right...
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> click that
<KM0201> and i think it's gonna ask you to enable the b43 driver
<KM0201> right?
<KM0201> CodyThibault: did you get it to work?
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> that douche better come back and say whether it worked or not.
<bioterror> silverarrow, got your aeropress?
<LubuntuPowered> hey guysszzsz
<LubuntuPowered> my internet on lubuntu seems to be limited, i have 17mbps on speedtest with all my other computers (wired & wireless) but with this one (wired) i am only getting 3-4mbps on speed tests
<LubuntuPowered> ?:[
<KM0201> hmm
<LubuntuPowered> but at least it
<LubuntuPowered> it's working now
 * LubuntuPowered lubuntuinternet
<LubuntuPowered> ;]
<phillw> most odd, are you on wired or wireless on that system?
<LubuntuPowered> but it would be nicer to have full speed
<LubuntuPowered> wired
<phillw> the drivers etc are in the kernel, lubuntu has no control over them. I am puzzled as to why you would ave an issue with lubuntu that is not in the rest of the family.
<LubuntuPowered> i seem to be having all the weird problems that no one else have heard of
<KM0201> are you sure your network isn't just currently having problems?
<KM0201> cuzs htat really doesn't make much sense to me
<LubuntuPowered> well my last problem didn't make much sense either
<LubuntuPowered> the solution to it was even weirder
#lubuntu 2011-07-02
<dbm> #ubuntu-motu
<KM0201> whats ubuntu-motu?
<KM0201> dbm: ?
<dbm> KM0201
<dbm> wanted to join
<dbm> and missclicked
<dbm> sorry
<KM0201> oh... what is that channel?
<dbm> ubuntu upcoming releases, or development channel
<dbm> everything whats working on
<dbm> should be released..
<dbm> and that
<KM0201> oh
 * phillw may the good Lord have mercy upon the soul who wanders into MOTU territory :)
<KM0201> lol
<pmatulis>  /aw
<diytto> I need help with my usb, lubuntu mounts it, but i cannot view a directory in it
<diytto> i get an input/ouput error
<diytto> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<diytto> :/
<pmatulis> diytto: maybe pastebin the messages that get appended to kernel.log when you plug it in
<diytto> pmatulis: okay hold on
<diytto> pmatulis: how do i view the messages?
<pmatulis> diytto: unmount the device; unplug the device; command: 'sudo tail -f /var/log/kernel.log'; plug in device
<pmatulis> diytto: should be 'kern.log'
<pmatulis> diytto: also, turn on routing: 'sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1'; then edit /etc/sysctl.conf to make it permanent
<pmatulis> diytto: sorry, wrong channel  :0
<diytto> http://pastie.org/private/00wy7iwznbo1ymujnakiua
<diytto> its ok
<diytto> pmatulis: there is log
<diytto> http://pastie.org/private/o5zu8wp3xfg1lcuvmdiggq
<diytto> there is the full log
<diytto> :P
<diytto> from mount to now
<pmatulis> diytto: there you go.  your device is buggered
<diytto> ._.
<diytto> how can i fix it
<pmatulis> diytto: can you format it?  what's on there?
<diytto> i DO NOT want to remove the folder
<diytto> i would rather not format it
<diytto> :/
<diytto> its m flashcard for my nds
<diytto> it has all my roms
<pmatulis> diytto: can any computer read it?
<diytto> umm
<diytto> hold on ill try the imac
<pmatulis> diytto: coming from a 'doze machine yea?
<diytto> no
<diytto> Well
<diytto> I had to format it on a windows machine
<pmatulis> diytto: i need to go.  approach: read it on another machine and back up the contents there.  have that puter format it again and copy back.  try again on 'buntu
<pmatulis> diytto: good luck
<diytto> thanks
<diytto> :S
<jmarsden> diytto: That looks like it could be FAT filesystem corrruption.  I'd image the usb key to a disk image file, using dd, and then play with the image, rather than playing with the actual physical device...  You can use mtools to see if they can get files off the image, or use various filesystem recovery tools like testdisk ... plenty of ways to try to recover the files on it.
 * vinylourson is away: fixing the autoradio
 * vinylourson is back (gone 00:21:01)
<diytto> jmarsden: You highlighted me yesterday about my usb?
<jmarsden> What I said was: diytto: That looks like it could be FAT filesystem corrruption.  I'd image the usb key to a disk image file, using dd, and then play with the image, rather than playing with the actual physical device...  You can use mtools to see if they can get files off the image, or use various filesystem recovery tools like testdisk ... plenty of ways to try to recover the files on it.
<diytto> jmarsden: Oh ok
<diytto> Well
<diytto> I plugged it in this morning and it magically worked so idk wtf was going on
<jmarsden> OK, well, good that it works now.  Now back it up :)
<diytto> I have that done ;p
<Psilocybin_Elf> Anyone know how to detect SAMBA shares in Lubuntu? I have installed smbfs & fusesmb but have no idea how to use them...??! And do I need the IP address of the machine I want to connect to, 'cause I don't usually need this when I connect from a Window$ machine.
<phillw> Psilocybin_Elf: what version of lubuntu are you running?
#lubuntu 2011-07-03
<stlsaint> jmarsden: did you catch my email in regards to autogen and autoreconf?
<linuxman410> anyone
<linuxman410> here
<jmarsden> linuxman410: Maybe.
<jmarsden> linuxman410: Why do you ask?
<linuxman410> the only way i can get my wireless to work is type sudo modprobe b43 everytime to activate it
<jmarsden> I'm no wireless expert, especially not on weird chipsets that need binary blobs for firmware before they work... did you add the relevant module or modules to /etc/modules ?
<linuxman410> jmarsden there is no etc /modules folder
<jmarsden> OK... I have no idea how you installed Lubuntu.  On my copies there is a text file named /etc/modules that is a list of the modules to be loaded into the kernel at boot time.
<jmarsden> Which version of Lubuntu are you running and how did you install it?
<linuxman410> i install 11.04 and install regular way
<jmarsden> OK, so what does    ls -ld /etc/modules      display on your machine?  Should be just one line of output
<jmarsden> linuxman410: ^^
<KM0201> if its the b43 driver... did you activate in admin/additional drivers?..
<jmarsden> KM0201: Um... doesn't that just add it to /etc/modules? :)
<KM0201> jmarsden: hmm, it should.. but... i dunno
<linuxman410> KM0201 IT IS NOT THERE IN ADDITIONAL DRIVERS
<linuxman410> sorry about caps
<jmarsden> linuxman410: ten minutes ago I asked you:  what does    ls -ld /etc/modules      display on your machine?
<linuxman410> root root 198
<jmarsden> I don't think that was the whole line... but it does suggest that /etc/modules exists...
<jmarsden> So we are back to my original question, I think: did you add the relevant module or modules to /etc/modules ?
<KM0201> linuxman410: under the menu, and system tools, you don't see additional drivers?
<jmarsden> OK, KM0201 I'll leave this to you if you want to take it.
<linuxman410> yes i see it but it does not see the card
<KM0201> jmarsden: no, i was just asking.
<KM0201> i won't interrupt again.
<KM0201> didn't realize this was a priv. chat.
<Phosphenes> lol nerd fight.
<linuxman410> KM0201 it does not show up under additional drivers
<KM0201> Phosphenes: i think some people need a xannex
<Phosphenes> xannex?
<linuxman410> jmarsden the whole line is -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 198 2011-07-02 22:08 /etc modules
<linuxman410> any help
<linuxman410> KM0201 any ideals
<KM0201> linuxman410: check your PM.
<LubuntuPowered> what's the recommended RAM to have for lubuntu?
<LubuntuPowered> i thought my 384mb would be enough, but there is only 10-30mb of "free memory" according to the "system profiler and benchmark"
<Psilocybin_Elf> It ran fine on my 470MB machine...even got Xubuntu running on there no probs.
<elros> if you need moore performance, you can try disabling auto-run apps drom desktop session settings
<elros> or try fluxbox, which requires lots of manual labor
<Psilocybin_Elf> Openbox/Blackbox are faster than Fluxbox in my experience...
<JRandolph> Anyone had any trouble with the installer?
<JRandolph> It doesn't seem to start
<Psilocybin_Elf> The Lubuntu installer?
<Psilocybin_Elf> Worked fine for me in 11.04
<JRandolph> When it first started up I had a black background
<JRandolph> is that normal?
<JRandolph> the taskbar was visible
<JRandolph> or do you know the name of the script that starts the installer
<AmberJ> Hello
<AmberJ> This has happened 2nd time in last 2 days on lubuntu 11.04...
<JRandolph> ??
<AmberJ> I try to delete a file on desktop and desktop (sort of) crashes.
<AmberJ> I dont remember what the file/folder was last time...but this time it was a zip file.
<AmberJ> My deskop icons are lost... and right click menu on desktop doesnot works either
<AmberJ> I expect it's either openbox or lxde which manage 'desktop'....
<AmberJ> So, does openbox or lxde create log files...if yes, where?
<moza_> hello, just managed (after some usb-live problems) a clean install of lubuntu.
<moza_> is there somewhere i could give feedback on this ? (telling that it worked on my kind of netbook)
<jnlsnl_> Dose Lubuntu have the desktop icon grid, like xubuntu has ?
<giampiero> Hello everybody, I've got a question.
<KM0201> shoot.
<giampiero> Thanks. I am a former Ubuntu user and I have now switched to Lubuntu. I have doubts about the effective lightness of the desktop environment. For instance, opening a youtube video takes about 60/70% of my cpu. I have a centrino processor 1.7 ghz and 1.5 Gb RAM.
<giampiero> Isn't the usage rate of the CPU excessive?
<giampiero> Hope I was clear enough...
<giampiero> Any ideas?
<KM0201> flash is a memory/cpu hog.. you'd have same issue on Doze or Ubuntu
<KM0201> it always has been
<giampiero> Ok, I just had the feeling that it sucked less CPU with Ubuntu, but cannot make direct comparison since Ubuntu is no longer installed on my pc.
<giampiero> One more question: I installed firestarter on my machine and when i run it I get an error message saying that it's impossible to poen the log file.
<giampiero> open, sorry.
<giampiero> Any idea of why it happens and how i can fix it?
<phillw> giampiero: specifcally for Utube, yes there is an option.
<giampiero> phillw: what?
<phillw> giampiero: head over to http://www.youtube.com/html5 it is bleeding edge, but works fine for me
<bioterror> not all the videos are converted to HTML5
<phillw> indeed not, but it is nice to see html5 actually being tested :)
<giampiero> Still about 80% cpu used.
<bioterror> you still have 20% for your OS ;)
<phillw> video is very CPU hungry.
<giampiero> Fine. Any ideas about the firestarter issue?
<giampiero> HAs any of you experienced the same problem?
<bioterror> never used firestarted
<giampiero> bioterroe:do you use a different firewall?
<bioterror> my network is firewalled, I dont run on my computers firewall at all
<phillw> giampiero: I'd suggest ufw, it is the one most recommened
<phillw> your computer is, by default, firewalled. which ports / areas do you wish to unlock?
<giampiero> phillw: ufw is already installed, I just used to have Firestarter on Ubuntu and I would like to have it working on Lubuntu as well.
<phillw> giampiero: again I ask, what areas do you wish to unlock, and for why?
<bioterror> giampiero, you can try to touch a log file for it?
<giampiero> bioterror: how do you mean it?
<bioterror> sudo touch /var/log/firestarter.log or something like that
<giampiero> phillw: only two ports for amule and transmission for torrents download
 * phillw I will leave you in the tender hands of bioterror, if you are really security concious and doing non-standard things with your system I'd really suggest you take the few days to read through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<giampiero> phillw: is there another way to use, for instance, Amule at the top of its potential? Without opening ports, I mean.
<KM0201> giampiero: why not just get a router and open/open close ports through it?  software firewalls suck anyway
<giampiero> km0201: this I've already done.
<phillw> giampiero: as I still bear the scars of being hacked when I messed things up. I'd suggest asking on that forum area. they would prefer to advise you before something happens than after it (I messed up by leaving the root apsswrod available)
<KM0201> giampiero: so why use the software firewall? just open everything.
<giampiero> the firewall is supposed to controll all ports, also open ones, isn't it?
<bioterror> great
<bioterror> wife has 11.04 and our bank is complaining her java is too old
<bioterror> saddddakasdasd :D
<giampiero> Thanks everybody anyway, I'll check the forum area. I will ask again if I will be in need.
<jmarsden> bioterror: Switching banks is probably easier than backporting the latest Oracle Java :)
<bioterror> Version: 6.24-1build0.10.10.1
<bioterror> says ubuntu :D
<bioterror> jmarsden, it's not actually as we both have our student loans from that bank ;)
#lubuntu 2012-06-25
<webmind> btw
<webmind> lxpanel crashed very often here
<webmind> just so you know
<webmind> *crashes
<nperry> Is the menu in lubunt able to be edited by alacarte?
<nperry> Any changes I make don't seem to be taking effect
<blackgatocatnegr>  nperry, probably because is a different desktop environment, any tools for gnome or unity will not work.
<nperry> blackgatocatnegr, Wasn't to sure if it would. What program can we use to remove options from the menu?
<blackgatocatnegr> nperry, sorry, I don't know. try this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCAEHwde-Ik
<nperry> blackgatocatnegr,  thanks.. that is a tad annoying.
<blackgatocatnegr>  nperry:, lubuntu is made to be lightweight, not easily customizable.
<trusko> i need to create a live usb from within lubuntu
<trusko> but usb-creator-gtk isn't within the repositories
<trusko> tried installing unetbootin using a tarball
<trusko> but apparently "make" isn't installed
<trusko> and isn't in the respositories either
<trusko> can anyone help?
<trusko> noone?
<ChrisWere> Hey guys, do you know why I need a root password to mount my NTFS partition?
<ChrisWere> anyone about?
<smile> bye! :)
<deitarion> Does anyone know of a version of (or patch for) the Lubuntu-default widget theme to make scrollbar handles (at least on the active window) blue rather than almost the same color as the scrollbar track?
<deitarion> s/to make/which makes/
<bioterror> it's from the GTK theme
<deitarion> bioterror: Obviously. For all intents and purposes, "widget theme" and "GTK+ theme" are synonymous when you're talking about GTK+ apps.
<bioterror> was it widget, cant remember :D
<deitarion> However, that doesn't solve my problem of having scrollbars so hard to use on long pages that they break my train of thought sometimes.
<deitarion> I'd fix the problem myself, but I have no experience customizing GTK+ themes and, unlike CSS, there's no Firebug to let me learn as I go.
<bioterror> use pgdown and pgup ;)
<deitarion> bioterror: Not helpful. I don't like having to move my hands back and forth between mouse and keyboard when doing a copy-paste and, if I'm seeking to a specific spot, it's too bothersome to not seek directly by drag-and-drop.
<deitarion> (One hand on Ctrl+X/C/V, the other on the mouse)
#lubuntu 2012-06-26
<bash> i read that lubuntu is the lightest ubuntu out there so i installed it.. and it is much faster and responsive than ubuntu but im not seeing what it is that im missing out on
<Unit193> Lubuntu attracts different people than Ubuntu.  Ubuntu is a little more flashy, and *may* be a little easier to configure.
<superuser> well im verry attracted to it seing as since ubuntu 8 my old pc is just unreasonably slow running it and its now obsolete
<superuser> first i heard about xubuntu and its even clunky on my computer
<superuser> i have some questions if any one has some answers
<Unit193> I may, or someone else here may also.
<superuser> ok when i go to login it gives me options for the session.. netbook, lxde and lubuntu, whats the diffrences between these?
<superuser> ive knoticed the netbook option is diffrent
<Unit193> Netbook was a trial interface, not sure how well it worked, LXDE and Lubuntu I don't personally remember, but if I'm right, LXDE doesn't have the theme and look of Lubuntu.
<superuser> so its purely interface? not a diffrence in performance or sofware?
<Unit193> Nope.
<superuser> is lxde the fastest?
<superuser> im asumeing so because theres no theme
<Unit193> Might be a little, but there is still a theme, be it basic.
<Unit193> I wouldn't think there'd be enough of one.
<superuser> unit193: thanks for the help im out
<Unit193> Sure, have a nice one.
<superuser> unit193: yeah you too
<Mobil> Hi, I installed xbmcbuntu on my machine. Sadly I did something that is making it stop on "Checking for running unattached-upgrades"
<Mobil> What I did was try to install fglrx drivers, however I ended up with nvidia drivers
<Mobil> can anyone help me please? I am able to get into lubuntu with no gui
<Mobil> when I type startx I get no screens found
<freedomrun> Mobil, what graphic card do you have?
<Mobil> I have a E-350 APU (has an amd 6300) I believe
<freedomrun> was lubuntu worked before normally or?
<Mobil> ya it was working amazingly well, it's very light and fast and works great with xbmc
<Mobil> Something odd happend though, I tried updating the fglrx drivers and I ended up with nvidia window screen
<freedomrun> Mobil, did you tried to upgrade fglrx (ati proprietary driver)
<freedomrun> aah
<Mobil> because I was trying to solve a playback issue with xbmc
<freedomrun> Mobil, give me the output of this command from terminal: fglrxinfo
<Mobil> fglrxinfo: command not found
<Mobil> ???
<freedomrun> Mobil, yes exactly that tells you that your drivers didn`t install
<Mobil> I'm putty'd into the machine
<freedomrun> nice
<freedomrun> sec
<Mobil> i tried installing the driver - apt-get install fglrx
<Mobil> it says it's gonna install
<Mobil> but it doesnt I guess?
<freedomrun> no wait
<freedomrun> you have to cleanup the mess 1st
<Mobil> ok
<freedomrun> 1st step to try: sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Mobil> sh: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<freedomrun> nice then you need only this: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<Mobil> After this operation, 82.0 MB disk space will be freed.
<Mobil> I've seen this before
<Mobil> I put Y
<freedomrun> it`s on we need to uninstall old drivers
<freedomrun> *ok
<Mobil>  look at this : pdate-alternatives: warning: skip creation of /usr/lib32/libvdpau_nvidia.so because associated file /usr/lib32/nvidia-current/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so (of link
<Mobil> why is it talking about nvidia ?
<Mobil> I'm gonna pastebin the output
<freedomrun> I know nvidia is everywhare but don`t worry
<Mobil> http://pastebin.com/KJ4Rimf7
<freedomrun> leave that for now as we need just to give your system the proper drivers then ubuntu will take care of rest
<Mobil> ok
<freedomrun> tell me when removal process ends
<Mobil> it's done
<freedomrun> ok sec
<Mobil> I put up the pastebin if you'd like to read it
<Mobil> just to make sure i'm doing everything right...
<freedomrun> is your 6300 hd series
<freedomrun> ?
<Mobil> yes sir
<Mobil> well
<freedomrun> ah sorry I see E-350 APU :)
<Mobil> yeah it should be 6300
<Mobil> I'd like to add that I added this ppa:wsnipex/xbmc-xvba-eden
<Mobil> so I can update xbmc
<freedomrun> tell me what returns when you type: uname -a
<Mobil> would that mess up the install ?
<freedomrun> Mobil, one step after one please
<Mobil> Linux media-server 3.0.0-21-generic-pae #35-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 25 18:17:24 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<freedomrun> ok thnx
<freedomrun> we are going to install drivers now
<Mobil> yes sir
<freedomrun> in terminal type this: wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<Mobil> 20 seconds
<freedomrun> np
<Mobil> ok done
<freedomrun> now this: chmod +x drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<freedomrun> then: sh ./drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<Mobil> I'm guessing drivers/linux gets replaced by whatever dir file is saved at?
<freedomrun> just leave defaults
<Mobil> "chmod: cannot access `drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run': No such file or directory"
<freedomrun> try it with sudo
<Mobil> same output
<Mobil> The file is saved in my home folder
<freedomrun> yes it should be that way
<Mobil> ok let me try doing it again
<freedomrun> ok (you don`t need to download it again)
<freedomrun> then: sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<freedomrun> (it was my error)
<Mobil> I could just do chmod +x amd.... no?
<freedomrun> yes with chmod +x you make downloaded file executable
<Mobil> ok so let me try chmod +x amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<freedomrun> and then run it with with sh./
<Mobil> ok it's running
<freedomrun> ;)
<freedomrun> now after installation it is very important that you run: sudo aticonfig --initial-f (if it complains then just): sudo aticonfig --initial
<Mobil> ok now blue screen (install driver xxxx or generate Distro specific driver package) ?
<freedomrun> I think it is better to install
<freedomrun> but you can try to generate deb packages if you wish
<freedomrun> it should be same
<Mobil> So I got the installer complaining that a previous install of fglrx driver has been detected.
<freedomrun> if you generate deb packages install them with: sudo dpkg -i fglrx*
<Mobil> and that If I wanted to force an install i have to run --force, but it's not recommanded
<freedomrun> Mobil, then try it again but this time let it generate deb packages
<Mobil> ok
<freedomrun> dpkg will sort thing out for you
<freedomrun> it will take some time
<freedomrun> to generate dpkg but be patient
<Mobil> Where should I put the installation path?
<freedomrun> in a same dir (home dir)
<freedomrun> for debs
<mi3> hello
<Mobil> so I should point the install path to /home/userame/?
<Mobil> freedomrun, I know I'm asking stupid questions, but I really don't want to fubar it :)
<freedomrun> Mobil, yes /home/user
<freedomrun> hi mi3
<mi3> hey freedomrun from whom are you running ? lol.
<freedomrun> mi3, ?
<mi3> nothing hehe
<Mobil> freedomrun, I'm choosing "Build package for detected OS
<freedomrun> mi3, ah :)
<freedomrun> Mobil, yes
<freedomrun> deb for ubuntu
<Mobil> .... I got a "There was errors during installation. Details can be found in /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log" I nano'd there and I got an empty file
<freedomrun> mi3, sorry I didn`t get it at 1st .. but hey I can tell you my nich is based on getting away from windows and linux kernel at it`s core is made cuz of freedom (of code, of choice etc..) so .. there it is :)
<mi3> freedomrun: LOL! I hate windows !
 * mi3 handshakes freedomrun .
<freedomrun> Mobil, if you type "ls" at your home dir are there any fglrx*.deb files (it should be 3 of them there)
<freedomrun> mi3, :)
<Mobil> freedomrun, no there isnt :(
<Mobil> should I run this maybe in root?
<freedomrun> no
<freedomrun> hmm
<freedomrun> Mobil, thid you choose that installer generate packages for ubuntu or for detected os?
<mi3> freedomrun: can I get a screenshot of your font settings, incase you are using the default fonts ?
<Mobil> freedomrun, I have 3 options : RedHat Packages, SuSE Packages, Detected OS: Ubuntu/oneiric
<freedomrun> mi3, yes: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/108057971/Screenshot%20from%202012-06-20%2019%3A23%3A23.png
<freedomrun> Mobil, chose manualy for ubuntu
 * freedomrun asks who knows what amd detects hmm
<mi3> freedomrun: the screenshot is not proper, sir.
<Mobil> freedomrun, I chose the 3rd option, which then complains about some error that it supposedly logged in fglrx-install.log
<freedomrun> mi3, no? oh try to open attachment at the bottom of bug report here then: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1015712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1015712 in unity "unity double application menus" [Undecided,New]
<freedomrun> Mobil, hmm on what system are you now?
<Mobil> Windows 7, putty'd into the linux box
<freedomrun> too bad
<freedomrun> hmm
<Mobil> I can go to machine
<freedomrun> I know
<freedomrun> it is the same
<mi3> freedomrun: that screenshot is not convenient at all, sir, can you give your a your font window's screenshot ?
<freedomrun> as ssh
<mi3> freedomrun: ??
<freedomrun> mi3, at that screenshot you can see how my screen renders it I am using default fonts as they came with install as I like them most all others don`t render very well on my screen
<freedomrun> Mobil, what is your: sudo dkms status
<mi3> freedomrun: means you cant take full screenshots ?
<Mobil> crystalhd, 0.0~git20110715.fdd2f19, 3.0.0-16-generic, i686: installed
<Mobil> crystalhd, 0.0~git20110715.fdd2f19, 3.0.0-21-generic-pae, i686: installed
<Mobil> nvidia-current, 280.13, 3.0.0-21-generic-pae, i686: installed
<freedomrun> Mobil, ?!
<Mobil> freedomrun, I don't even know man
<freedomrun> Mobil, how much graphic cards u have there .. ?
<Mobil> freedomrun, One
<Mobil> freedomrun, unless...It's not possible lubuntu is picking up my nvidia card from my windows 7 machine through..putty?
<Mobil> lol wut
<Mobil> that does not make sense haha
<freedomrun> Mobil, nah .. do this for the sake of clarity: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<Mobil> "After this operation, 94.9 MB disk space will be freed."...
<freedomrun> nice
<Mobil> I never installed nvidia drivers
<Mobil> xbmc did
<Mobil> at least the one I got from this "Trusted source"
<freedomrun> strange indeed
<Mobil> ok it's done.
<Mobil> crystalhd, 0.0~git20110715.fdd2f19, 3.0.0-16-generic, i686: installed
<Mobil> crystalhd, 0.0~git20110715.fdd2f19, 3.0.0-21-generic-pae, i686: installed
<Mobil> Now no Nvidia
<freedomrun> Mobil, I see this is not ubuntu 12.04 .. hmm let me check something
<Mobil> it's 11.10
<Mobil> (I think) and it's Lubuntu 11.10
<freedomrun> lets try again: sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<Mobil> ok
<Mobil> sudo sh?
<freedomrun> yes
<Mobil> so Build?
<Mobil> or just try installing straight first?
<freedomrun> try to build debs for ubuntu specific
<Mobil> failed
<Unit193> Did he try "Additional Drivers" ?  I may have missed that though.
<Mobil> Unit193, How do you do that from terminal?
<Unit193> jockey-text, not as easy, but functional.
<Mobil> Unit193, Trust me, I'm not..I just got no gui
<freedomrun> Mobil, did you select packages for ubuntu using space button?
<Mobil> freedomrun, yes sir, I pressed the down arrow to highlight the 3rd option then pressed space to get the little X
<freedomrun> hmm
<freedomrun> Mobil, Unit193 is right
<Mobil> freedomrun, ?
<freedomrun> now when you have clean system you can install from repositories
<freedomrun> just to get you working X on your system
<Mobil> soo...try sudo apt-get install fglrx?
<freedomrun> Mobil, before that
<freedomrun> try this
<Mobil> Should I just remove xbmc and the funny pcc or ppc that comes along with it?
<freedomrun> sudo rm -f /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<freedomrun> that deletes your current X configuration
<Mobil> ok done
<freedomrun> try to reboot system
<freedomrun> maybe you can get opensource drivers to work at least you won`t depend on ssh only
<Mobil> funny..my samba and sab are working fine lol
<Mobil> oh holy sh!t
<Mobil> I got a desktop???
<freedomrun> ;)
<Mobil> what the..we didn't isntall any drivers
<freedomrun> I`ll have to go but at least for now you have an opensource driver working, maybe someone here wakes up till then... regards Mobil
<Mobil> freedomrun, thanks a lot man
<freedomrun> Mobil, np
<Mobil> freedomrun, Can I try to install the drivers? if I mess up I can just do all what we did and delete xorg?
<Mobil> haha
<freedomrun> Mobil, you can but also remove purge all before
<freedomrun> gtg
<SAKKED> hi guys
<SAKKED> how can i manually configure DNS?
<Unit193> Yep, but it's a bit different in 12.04.
<Unit193> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<SAKKED> i just want to changse DN server =)
<Unit193> You can either change it GUI style with the applet on the panel, or using that method.
<morri> My screeen is playing up again
<SAKKED> i tried to change DNS with that GUI applet
<morri> It is setting the screen in the wrong(a horrible) resolutioin and only offers some others even more horrible resolutions, instead of the resolutions it would display normally.
<morri> also I seem to get 'load detected on head A ' when that happens
<Unit193> Did you look through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ?
<morri> i got this last time and when I forced it the lubuntu session wouldnt start at all until I had it set in openbox to 1024'768' again(which isnt the right resolution but at least it displayed stuff
<morri> and then it would display the right options again in monitor settings so I'd just change manually to that one
<Unit193> xrandr can show you what you have as options.
<morri> yea great use to me
<morri> http://pastebin.com/J4cHrYcC
<morri> demsg keeps saying when ever I do sth like this that'load detected on head A'
<Unit193> As seen in http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=624553 ?
<ubottu> Debian bug 624553 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau: Monitor is not detected by driver: no EDID information is retrived" [Normal,Open]
<morri> whats edid information
<morri> http://pastebin.com/BbTy77PB
<mi3> can I get some suggestions on how to make terminator default in lxde ?
<kanliot> you mean for keyboard shortcuts?
<kanliot> and sup mi3
<mi3> hey kanliot !
<mi3> yeah, for shortcuts.
<kanliot> i really donno
<mi3> ...
<mi3> ok
<kanliot> but i've edited the openbox config file
<mi3> and ?
<kanliot> you can change it there
<mi3> what happened after you changed the config file, dude ?
<kanliot> search for "C-A-T"
<kanliot> and then do openbox --reconfigure
<mi3> what ?
<mi3> I am on arch, man
<mi3> arch linux
<kanliot> lol
<mi3> LOL!
 * kanliot facepalms
<mi3> its hard hehe
<mi3> e e e e e
<mi3> but its worth it :D
<kanliot> there's still an openbox config file
<kanliot> it's in there
<mi3> whats the path to it ?
<kanliot> ~/.config/openbox i think
<mi3> ok, wait
<mi3> what is the name of the file ?
<kanliot> archyarchyarcharch.xml
<mi3> ...
<mi3> what ?
<kanliot> i'm kiddin
<mi3> I know, right ?
<kanliot> you want me to google it for you
<mi3> :(
<mi3> I will do it myself then!
<kanliot> :)
<Unit193> ...This isn't support for arch.
<morri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010849
<kanliot> '
<morri> Hi Kanliot , I have got this resolution issue , do you have any idea how to solve it?
<kanliot> i can only guess
<morri> ok guess
<kanliot> was it IBM chipset?
<morri> for graphics?
<kanliot> yeah
<morri> it is nvidia geforce 2
<kanliot> so a desktop?
<kanliot> and a monitor?
<morri> yes
<kanliot> were you having trouble installing drviers?
<morri> i post3ed a link to a forum post just above
<morri> just appeared all of a sardine
<morri> normally it used to have the normal 1152*864
<morri> the highest it gets now is 1024*768
<kanliot> but didn't you try messing with drivers for a while?
<morri> and a horrible refreshing rate
<kanliot> or was that someone else?
<morri> i didnt change any driver
<morri> i have just got the default nouveau
<morri> every time i do something on the resolution though it gives the message(in dmesg) ''load detected on head A'
<kanliot> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=262701
<kanliot> i found that
<kanliot> but really i'm guessing
<kanliot> i've managed to fix stuff
<kanliot> but only because i'm lucky
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11717380&postcount=3
<kanliot> this is interesting
<kanliot> you might try the livecd see if it starts working
<morri> i only have a 11.10 live cd
<morri> (or was it 11.04?)
<morri> also i don't have a nvidia driver(proprietary) as it is too old
<kanliot> did you try to add 1153*864 to your xorg.conf?
<kanliot> wait
<kanliot> can you paste output of xrandr
<kanliot> and look to see if it lists VGA
<kanliot> \or something else like VGA1 or CRT
<morrii> i only have a xorg.conf.failsafe but I havent seen a xorg.conf file - but the xandr  lists this Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096
<morrii> VGA-1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<morrii>    1024x768       60.0*
<morrii>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<morrii>    848x480        60.0
<morrii>    640x480        59.9
<morrii> TV-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<morrii> which isnt the normal set up
<kanliot> replace xorg output=vga ... with xrandr output=vga-1 (caps)
<kanliot> cu later mori
<morri> see you
<automaciej> hello. I played around with a lubuntu-desktop on a 4GB eeepc. It works cool, I was thinking if there was a way to slim it down, I was left with 180MB of free space on disk.
<automaciej> The needs are: connect to wifi, fire up a web browser, and play a youtube video with sound.
<morri> there is a limited install I thino
<automaciej> everything else is optional.
<morri> have a look on the lubuntu site for a specific small install
<automaciej> e.g. if I install lubuntu-desktop when skiping recommends?
 * automaciej looks at the wiki
<mi3> hmm
<mi3> yo guys!
<morri> are yiou looking for arch support again?
<mi3> no
<Fira> Hey
<morri> hi
<Fira> I just installed a Lubuntu on a somewhat old pc
<Fira> problem is, kernel modesetting won't work, and grub doesn't seem to have an appropriate graphic driver either (i think?)
<Fira> Xorg works fine though
<Fira> apparently this thing runs a Nvidia Quadro4, and i'm using nouveau drivers
<morri> sounds newer than mine ..
<Fira> is there some special steps to get grub to recognize vga output correctly?
<morri> how does your grub look like?
<Fira> well
<Fira> the thing is
<Fira> it doesn't look like :p
<Fira> but depending on the value i set for timeout in the conf, Lubuntu will take longer to boot
<Fira> so my guess is the video output isn't working
<morri> only in grub or also at the splsh?
<Fira> nope, splash works good
<Fira> xorg too
<morri> what does the dmesg have to say on that?
<Fira> but modesetting won't work though, and i get kernel errors about drm not working
<Fira> oh lol i knew i forgot to check something
<Fira> [  130.971116] [drm:drm_crtc_helper_set_config] *ERROR* failed to set mode on [CRTC:6]
<Fira> [  130.971122] detected fb_set_par error, error code: -22
<Fira> nothing else seems weird
<Fira> i don't quite get it
<morri> mayb ask the guys at #grub
<morri> although that is a bit late for grub 130?
<Fira> is there a grub log somewhere?
<morri> don't know - but maybe the #grub peepsknow
<Fira> well thanks, i'll ask them :p
<Fira> morri: maybe my grub conf is just wrong. is lubuntu supposed to give you a grub prompt with default settings?
<morri> well mine does
<Fira> :|
<morri> I think there was a short cut for if it doesnt go directly to grub
<morri> like if you by default don't go to grub, you can still go to grub by using the short cut
<Fira> oh
<Fira> so you think grub doesn't actually fire up at all?
<morri> I had that in ubuntu by default
<morri> it just skips grub (iot is there but doesnt show it)
<morri> as to boot faster if you always go on the same default
<Fira> oh o_O
<morri> what does your grub lst say?
<Fira> lst ? isn't the grub.cfg auto-genned by /etc/grub.d ?
<Fira> & update-grub
<morri> /etc/default
<morri> ydea that must have been a ubuntu specific siote..
<morri> ok that site is for 5.10 xD
<Fira> /etc/default/grub ? what part ?
<morri> hm so yours doesnt say hide or anything like that huh
<Fira> i poked around with random options, and now i have debian's grub theme splash showing up
<Fira> but no menu
<Fira> so yeah, it actually selects the default
<morri> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Hidden
<smile> bye :)
<morri> http://pastebin.com/2rpMFGcH
<leszek> hi
<morri> hi
<superuser> is there a way to have easy access to my windows shares in lubunu?
<leszek> superuser: smb://<ip-of-your-windows-machine>
<leszek> in adressbar of pcmanfm
<superuser> ok ill try that
<ikonia> superuser: please stop cross-posting your questions in #ubuntu channels
<ikonia> you've asked in multiple channels - please stop
<superuser> useing the address works
<smile> bye :)
<zleap> cya smile
<rhodes> Lubuntu 12.04 network-manager won't start during boot-up, will start with command < sudo NetworkManager>  Please help!
<rhodes> Umm, hello?
<wxl> rhodes: is this a new install or an upgrade?
<rhodes> upgrade from 11.10
<wxl> has it ever worked?
<wxl> since you've upgraded?
<rhodes> yes, but not after upgrade
<wxl> have you checked /var/log/syslog for NetworkManager entries?
<wxl> i wonder if it's even trying to load it
<rhodes> what should i look for?
<wxl> grep NetworkManager
<wxl> seems this may be a general canonical problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/151061/after-6-2-12-04-update-need-manual-networkmanager-start
<rhodes> ok will try.  btw, during bootup messages displayed "Awaiting betwork\\
<rhodes> disregard last
<rhodes> will cgo to  url.  thanx bye
<wxl> nuttin to see
<wxl> except that it's not a lubuntu-specific problem
<wxl> oddly though i don't have this same issue
<wxl> you on a lenovo laptop?
<rhodes> eee netbook
<wxl> i have a 1005ha with 12.04 on it, though it was a new install
<Italian_Plumber> is there something somewhere that would give the command line apt-get command to switch from regular ubuntu to lubuntu?  It sounds like just uninstalling unity and some other software, and installing lxde
<rhodes> original partition before and during upgrade  lvm encrypted
<wxl> well i'll say this, Italian_Plumber: my experience is that you don't exactly end up with lubuntu. seems like it, but not exactly.
<wxl> despite that, you need to make sure to kill all the fluff
<wxl> !purelxde | Italian_Plumber
<ubottu> Italian_Plumber: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<wxl> you will need lubuntu-core at minimum
<wxl> lubuntu-desktop if you want all the apps
<Italian_Plumber> ah ok
<wxl> or --no-recommends lubuntu-desktop for an intermediate
<wxl> i'd personally suggest just installing lubuntu and migrating your /home over
<Italian_Plumber> yeah I'm sure that's easier
<Italian_Plumber> ok well thanks
<wxl> np
<rhodes> most of my important stuff is well backed up. perhaps also a clean full install for me also?
<wxl> rhodes: well i can't guarantee that's a solution
<wxl> there is a bug report that i'd subscribe to and say it affects you
<wxl> offer further input
<wxl> i'd also hunt around #ubuntu and see if they've had a simialr problem
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/663735
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 663735 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "After upgrade to 12.04 NetworkManager does not start automatically on boot" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rhodes> won't hurt to try new install.  I'll be no worse off.  be back to let you know,  thanks
<wxl> looks like the bug report is finally getting activity
<rhodes> on launchpad ?
<rhodes> Sorry I did not get your bug # before sendin last
<wxl> np
<wxl> if you wouldn't mind chiming in and saying you have the same experience with lubuntu that would be great
<wxl> thanks in advance for making lubuntu better rhodes ;)
<wxl> it looks to me like they're on the right track to solving this
<rhodes> ok thanks again
<putkonen> hello
<putkonen> anyone knows how to enable flash on lubuntu's chrome?
<Unit193> Enable the partner repo, and install adobe-flashplugin
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<putkonen> ty
#lubuntu 2012-06-27
<uofm49426> question can i use my laptop as a remote for my desktop
<uofm49426> lubutu 11.10 laptop 32 bit and xubuntu 12.04 desktop 64 bit
<uofm49426> what packages do i need to install on host and what do i need for the remote laptop
<Unit193> VNC style or SSH?
<uofm49426> first time trying to set up so dont know
<uofm49426> i kind of want to us my laptop as the key board and the touch pad as mouse
<uofm49426> kind of like what i can do with xp and a psp
<Unit193> Ah, I see.
<Unit193> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<uofm49426> laptop all i need is any viewer desktop i need a vnc server
<Unit193> Yep, pretty much.
<uofm49426> work but dont have mouse working or keyboard
<kanliot> synergy will do that, but never used it personally
<Unit193> Ah, there's that too, great tool.
 * kanliot wonders if it works with trackpads
<uofm49426> im using x11vnc for host and xvnc4viewer
<Unit193> Yep.
<kanliot> i installed deadbeef audio player from source.  works ok, i guess, but now I can't seem to install a .deb packackage of deadbeef, over the same install?  this normal?  install from source again?
<uofm49426> hey it working fine
<uofm49426> cheaper then a wireless keyboard lol
<kanliot> which way you do it with?
<kanliot> i figured it out
<uofm49426> working out of the box x11vnc
<kanliot> sudo make uninstall
<kanliot> or ./configure; sudo make uninstall
<Mobil> Good evening gents. I had an issue last night that I couldn't install my video drivers, however with a bit of tinkering, I was able to with the help of someone here. I don't think the videocard drivers are properly installed because when I use fglrxinfo, I get Error: unable to open display (null)
<Mobil> Can anyone help me out to see if I can get lubuntu to use the drivers ?
<Unit193> Slightly weird way to do it:  lspci -v |grep vga -iA13|grep driver
<Unit193> You have a GUI up now?
<Mobil> Hi Unit193, I got the gui yes
<Mobil> the output of that command is         Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd
<Mobil>         Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<Mobil> I also was able to build the drivers using an ubuntu 12.04 way, but I think what messed it up is I may have applied a patch that didn't need to
<Mobil> I'm scared of doing something like purge and reinstall fglrx, but I could try it if you suggest so
<holstein> an ubuntu 12.04 way? what does that mean?
<Mobil> one second, ill put up a link
<Unit193> I'd hope that jockey would have pulled it in.  I take it you have searched about the compatibility of it?
<holstein> what im saying is... lubuntu is ubuntu 12.04...
<Unit193> I know fglrx wouldn't be as good for mine as what I'm currently using.
<Mobil> http://askubuntu.com/questions/129597/how-do-i-fix-my-installation-of-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-in-12-04-lts
<Mobil> I used the steps 1 by one in theis link
<Mobil> Would that patch apply to 11.10?
<Unit193> holstein: You got anything on this?  My go to is always jockey, or whatever cardinfo I can pickeup. :/
<holstein> Mobil: i would undo whatever you did
<Unit193> Mobil: If I'm reading that right, problem is the installer/driver isn't made for the 3.2 kernel, and I don't *think* oneiric had that one.
<Mobil> holstein, aka sudo apt-get purge fglrx*?
<holstein> whatever it takes to get back to stock
<holstein> i would start from there.. i would also consider just going on to 12.04
<holstein> its the LTS... no reason to stay with 11.10 really
<Mobil> holstein, I'm using 11.10 because of xbmcbuntu...
<holstein> might need to search around a bit then for drivers that are appropriate.. i would expect the LTS's to be the best supported by vendors
<Mobil> holstein: I was trying to fix something with xbmc, it ended up installing nvidia drivers, uninstalling ati drivers, and killing my xorg
<holstein> i remember dealing with something similar, and just going with different hardware
<holstein> it can be implied that a different driver can really change the performance, and i suppose in a few cases, it can
<holstein> for me, its only ever wasted and average of a day and half or time, and *barely* improved anything, if at all
<Mobil> yes it does (as xbmc forum implies) which is why I tried to upgrade. For me it's wasted a day or so, and I have yet to be able to start xbmc again. Hopefully I didn't lose all my library or something more horrid ...
<holstein> well, failure is always an options
<holstein> i would just upgrade to 12.04, but im not up on why you cant run XBMC there
<holstein> it in the repos from what i can find
<Mobil> I'm sure you can. but from that link that, I thought all 12.04 ubuntu had AMD problems
<holstein> try it live... i still use 10.04 around here
<Mobil> holstein, Ya I just got another guy on the xbmc saying he had the exact same problem..xbmc installed nvidia drivers on his ati box :|
<holstein> well... you installed the drivers
<holstein> xbmc doesnt install drivers AFAIK
<Mobil> well I did apt-get install xbmc
<holstein> i would drop to the command line, and clean up what you did, and start from scratch, and maybe just accept a little bit of performance issues
<holstein> i know it can be brutal in video playback
<Mobil> holstein, Yes sir. Maybe I should just install 12.04 lubuntu and install xbmc seperately
<holstein> well, you can load up a 12.04 live CD and install XBMC i bet, and see
<Mobil> holstein, yea..I just gotta find a USB stick...does lubuntu 12.04 come barebone too? does it come with gnome,kde,w/e else that 11.10 uses?
<jmarsden> Mobil: lubuntu starts with L for LXDE.  So it comes with LXDE.  Not GNOME, not KDE :)
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu with LXDE Mobil
<Mobil> jmarsden: sorry bro I'm a linux nub. I have no idea what the difference is, but thank you for clarifying
<Mobil> holstein, I thought it was a stripped down version of ubuntu (which is why the xbmc people use it?)
<jmarsden> Mobil: They are different "desktop environments".  So the way things look at feel and where the menus are etc. are different.
<holstein> i didnt know XBMC were still making a distro
<holstein> i thought it was just the application now, since the GUI kind of takes over the desktop anyways
<jmarsden> And yes, the L in Lubuntu and in LXDE is L for Lightweight... which is why it doesn't use heavyweight things like GNOME and KDE :)
<Mobil> http://xbmc.org/download/ (last icon to the right)
<holstein> yeah, but im not going to download it
<Mobil> that's what I downloaded
<Mobil> :)
<holstein> i would just add it to whatever distro i was using.. its in the repos for most of them
<Mobil> holstein, I don't know if you're still there, but when I do apt-get purge fglrx*, the command also seems to remove xbmc. Any idea as to why?
<jmarsden> Mobil: Probably xbmc depends on one or more fglrx* packages.  You can use apt-cache depends xbmc to see its dependencies.
<Mobil> jmarsden, thanks ill try it now
<Mobil> jmarsden, if I get this output from dkms status
<Mobil> dkms status
<Mobil> crystalhd, 0.0~git20110715.fdd2f19, 3.0.0-16-generic, i686: installed
<Mobil> crystalhd, 0.0~git20110715.fdd2f19, 3.0.0-21-generic-pae, i686: installed
<Mobil> fglrx-updates, 8.911, 3.0.0-21-generic-pae, i686: installed
<Mobil> does that mean I have amd drivers installed?
<jmarsden> Looks like it to me, but that's not something I am expert in.
<Mobil> yeah this is really weird. I uninstalled the amd drivers and rebooted. I don't understand how they are still there
<jmarsden> Well, dkms is showing you kernel modules built locally on your system... not files directly added by installed packages.
<jmarsden> You can try    dkms remove crystalhd
<jmarsden> for example, to remove that.
<jmarsden> Mobil: Maybe dkms remove crystalhd --all      # to remove it from both listed kernels at once.
<Mobil> jmarsden, yea It's alright xbmc is working somehow after removing the amd drivers
<jmarsden> Mobil: OK, glad you got it working.
<Mobil> jmarsden, I still think this is a bug with xbmc and lubuntu working together however
<Mobil> or maybe xbmc
<Mobil> the fact that I removed the amd drivers somehow..kept the amd drivrers is beyond me
<jmarsden> If you are sure, please submit a bug report using ubuntu-bug, and be sure it includes a clear full set of all the steps needed to reproduce the bug
<Mobil> jmarsden, well to my understanding, apt-get purge fglrx* should remove everything with fglrx correct?
<Mobil> or everythign starting with fglrx
<jmarsden> Mobil: That will remove all the packages whose names start with fglrx; but if that package used DMKS to locally compile some kernel modules, then whether those kernel modules are purged or not I don't know.
<jmarsden> They probably should be, so you could consider that a bug; but if so it is probably a fglrx packaging bug, not an Lubuntu bug or an xbmc bug.
<Mobil> When XBMC had installed nvidia drivers, that command actually removed all traces of fglrx...but then I couldn't reinstall fglrx after removing because the install file was complaining that fglrx was infact installed
<Mobil> but running dkms status didnt show the crystalhd, 0.0~git20110715.fdd2f19,
<Mobil> fglrx-updates, 8.911, 3.0.0-21-generic-pae, i686: installed
<Mobil> disregard the crystalhd**
<jmarsden> Mobil: So you might have found a bug in the fglrx installer, I suppose.  That's a closed source binary package, I think, so good luck on fixing it -- you're probably at the mercy of AMD for that :)
<Mobil> Anyways this is a bug, but not sure what's causing it.  I'm sure of it though (another guy had this exact problem on xbmc channel), Ill just try to report it when I get some time. Ya AMD..no kidding....
<Mobil> jmarsden, how are nvidia driver support for linux?
<bioterror> jmarsden, what would Linus do :D
<Mobil> I might just go grab a low cost nvidia card for my htpc ..
<jmarsden> bioterror: RMS would rewrite the driver from scratch and make in militantly free software ... but I'm not going to do that :)
<bioterror> jmarsden, linus just raises his middle finger and says something nasty
<Mobil> wow now that's warrior right there
<jmarsden> Mobil: I'm not much of a 3D gamer; I have a very low cost Radeon in this desktop that gets used with fglrx for light 3D CAD stuff in connection with Reprap sometimes, but that's about as much 3D as I do on Linux.
<Mobil> jmarsden, well actually the E-350 APU was going to be used for a nas server/htpc
<Mobil> jmarsden, so if Nvidia ahs better support, Ill just got grab a 40 dollar card and toss it in there and forget about the adm driver headaches
<bioterror> I'm using amd's opensource drivers
<bioterror> I can play some games with it
<jmarsden> Mobil, if you already have it working, why switch? Just be happy and use it the way it is!
<Mobil> jmarsden, if it took me 2 days to install a graphics driver, and I'm new to linux, and I'm obviously coming from windows which does the same thing in 3 minutes, I would pay the money for the compatibility
<jmarsden> Valid comment if you are in the business of building hundreds of machines.  But I don't think you are.  So the 2 days are already gone,m you cannot get them back.  SO why waste more time going shopping for a new video card??!
<Mobil> jmarsden, and let me clarify "new". I'm not really new, but I know how to start a program, install stuff on it and presumably remove em. I maintain a bunch of linux servers at work, and the fedora installs are Amazing..granted I never had to install video drivers, but still
<Mobil> but lubuntu really attracted me. I really like it..you start with a barebone distro and build whatever you want from there
<jmarsden> Glad you like it :)  3D closed source drivers from nVidia and AMD are both the "dirty" part of Linux -- normal Linux people can't see the code, can't modify it, can't fix bugs in them.  So seeing issues you are having with those as indicative of Linux as a whole is a bad idea.  So a probable bug in a video driver cost you some time.  It's done.  You have a working machine now.  Celebrate your success, and be happy -- don't rush out to change it
<jmarsden>  for a new video card, now it works :)
<Mobil> jmarsden, I thought AMD made their drivers open source
<jmarsden> I don't think the current fglrx is open source.  The one I have here (on Ubuntu 10.04.3) is definitely not open source.
<Mobil> interesting...a couple of years ago there was a big fuss "ohh amd went open sauce, etc etc"
<Mobil> maybe it was something else
<kanliot> the open source ati driver has been getting better and better
<kanliot> but it's not done by ati
<Mobil> I see
<Mobil> http://news.softpedia.com/news/AMD-Open-Sources-Radeon-HD-7000-Driver-259876.shtml
<Mobil> so this is what then?
<kanliot> huh, maybe they do a open source driver also, like in addition
<kanliot> my memory clearly is faulty
<kanliot> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_radeonhd_four&num=1
<kanliot> anyhow i give up
<jmarsden> I think they are opening up the very newest chipsets and slowly releasing info (but not necessarily code) for older Radeon chipsets.
<Mobil> jmarsden, that's what the rave was all about the fact that AMD is going open source
<Mobil> jmarsden, hopefully it's true, and linux can get proper drivers
<jmarsden> RIght.  But "going" and "got there already" is not the same thing at all.
<Mobil> jmarsden, haha yeah
<justin_> i'm trying to play a dvd and am not able too :(
<justin_> so when i put it in a removable media box pops up and i have an option to open it with vlc
<justin_> when i choose that option, vlc comes up but nothing plays
<Unit193> justin_: Do you have libdvdcss? I'd bet not.
<Unit193> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<justin_> so then sudo apt-get install libdvdcss?
<justin_> do i have to add a medibuntu repository or something and then install libdvdcss?
<Unit193> It's not in the default repos, but you can either add a repo, or use a script provided by libdvdread4 to download the file from that repo.
<justin_> ok so i added that repo and then downloaded libdvdcss
<justin_> its still not working, but when i select my dvd from vlc i get this http://pastebin.com/DiHhq0kY
<justin_> in a logbox thing
<justin_> idk if that helps or not
<kanliot> are you sure you downloaded libvdvdcss?  did you restart vlc?
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs/
<kanliot> pleaes follow those steps
<justin_> yes
<justin_> would you like me to post my output from downloading libvdvdcsss?
<kanliot> did you mount the dvd?
<justin_> oh wait is it, libdvdcss or libvdvdcss?
<justin_> because i downloaded libdvdcss
<kanliot> no that's my mistake
<justin_> idk, how can i tell?
<kanliot> mount it with pcmanfm
<kanliot> need more help?
<kanliot> i can explain that also
<Unit193> Also, you may want to check the error message in vlc, it has a messages area.
<kanliot> Unit193, he pastebinned his error already
<kanliot> look above
<Unit193> Ah, monitor went to insanely low setting, must have been when.
<kanliot> actually i think i told him wrong again
<kanliot> justin_, go to open disk, then theres a drop down blox next to "disc device" select /dev/sr0 and try again
<mi3> I am getting this when I try to go to desktop http://imagebin.org/218594 and pcmanfm is not opening , I am on lxde, any suggestions ?
<kanliot> ha
<kanliot> this si arch aint it
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> that window stuff is normal when you don't ahve a background
<kanliot> no idea why pcmanfm isn't workin
<mi3> hmm
<justin_> kanliot, can you go into some detail on how exactly to mount in in pcmanfm?
<kanliot> justin see my last comment
<kanliot> actually i think i told him wrong again
<kanliot>  justin_, go to open disk, then theres a drop down blox next to "disc device" select /dev/sr0 and try again
<kanliot> ^that comment
<justin_> um, when i right click on the disk i get two options, mount volume and eject removable media
<kanliot> sorry my bad
<justin_> the "mount volume" option is gray and i can't click it
<kanliot> open disk is inside vlc, on the menu
<kanliot> i think on the file menu
<justin_> um, so media > open disc > play
<justin_> and thats when i get that error message i showed earlier
<Unit193> mi3: #archlinux, if it isn't Lubuntu, it's not supported here.
<kanliot> did you select /dev/sr0?
<mi3> but its lxde, right ?
<Unit193> Doesn't matter, this only supports Lubuntu, #lxde supports lxde.
<mi3> ok.
<justin_> oh no i didn't
<justin_> and that apparently was the problem lol
<justin_> thank you guys
<kanliot> :)
<mi3> kanliot: you know you can be polite, no need to tell me "please please be serious" ok.
<kanliot> if you want to argue with a channel op
<kanliot> then please dont accept my help
<kanliot> or what i thougt was a friendly advice
<mi3> err he is a channel op ?
<mi3> :O
<mi3> ok.
<andree>  hello @ll, what can I check on a machine getting a startup crash message on colord ? (lubuntu recently upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04)
<vanfanel_> hi there
<vanfanel_> is there an USB-HDD image of Lubuntu 12.04?
<vanfanel_> My old Amilo Pi won't boot hybrid mode isos from USB stick
<vanfanel_> and it's cd rom reader is broken
<vanfanel_> ehm... hello?
<smile-busy> bye :)
<kvarley> What's the easiest window tiling application for LUbuntu?
<bioterror> what do you mean?
<wxl> there are "apps" for that?
<kvarley> As in you drag the window to the left side of the screen and it fills the left half of the screen.
<wxl> or do you mean which window manager?
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> I dunno, I use windows 7 and gnome 3 :D
<wxl> kvarley: do you still out there?
<kvarley> wxl: Do I still what?
<wxl> kvarley: you asked a question, which i, in turn, asked a question about.
<kvarley> wxl: Oh, sorry. I don't mean window manager no. There are apps for it yes, pywo is one I have tried
<wxl> kvarley: i have had no experience with such apps, but there are more: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager#Third_party_tiling_applications_on_Xorg
<wxl> kvarley: ctrlwm looks promising especially if you want easy and want to avoid python https://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php?content=114565
<bioterror> wxl, openbox can do that kind of magic
<kvarley> thanks wxl I'll try  it
<bioterror> you can keybind it to move window somewhere and resize it
<kvarley> If this works then I'll be able to run lubuntu full-time on my new system
<bioterror> ofcoutse it works
<bioterror> when I used openbox, I used to have different kind of configurations for windows
<bioterror> http://urukrama.wordpress.com/2011/10/30/manual-tiling-in-openbox/ gives you some hints for example how you do it
#lubuntu 2012-06-28
<n1ckn4me09876543> i reformated a 2Gb usb drive to fat16/fat32 with gparted now when i click the icon on the folder, it wont mount, then when i click EJECT it says "Daemon is inhibited"
<chalcedony> hi i have a friend running lubuntu on an old laptop, but chromium is't letting him click on links, and flash and java don't seem to be working
<chalcedony> no speed tests work
<holstein> chalcedony: i would try chrome
<holstein> not sure about "clicking on links"
<chalcedony> holstein, i'm not sure if he's got both
<chalcedony> that would be common behavior no?
<holstein> installing and trying chrome is a good way to get flash out of the equation
<holstein> i would try logging in as another new user
<chalcedony> *hugs* TaraJo :)
<TaraJo> hi
<chalcedony> holstein, not an expert i am
<TaraJo> <--- is upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 and has had NO problems with it
<TaraJo> *computer goes boom*
<TaraJo> LOL
<chalcedony> i'm not even sure where to find a terminal.. he's got things in a bar at the bottom
<holstein> chalcedony: i would send your friend to https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser
<Unit193> chalcedony: Menu > Accessories > LXTerminal.
<wxl> chalcedony: also ctrl-alt-t should get you there
<TaraJo> oh sweet, i never knew of ctrl+alt+t lol
<chalcedony> thank you :)
<wxl> TaraJo: look in the <keyboard> section of ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<wxl> you can define your own, too
<Unit193> wxl: Heh, couldn't remember if I added, or was default. :P
<wxl> i have ctrl-alt-shift-s set to turn the screensaver on, for example
<wxl> Unit193: that's what comments are for silly ;)
<wxl> all of mine are under a little <!-- misceallany --> section
<wxl> i even have a fairly sophisticated one that opens a terminal, starts tmux, ssh's to a remote server and re-attaches a nested tmux running there which is incidentially where this irssi is running ;)
<chalcedony> wow!
<wxl> XD
<chalcedony> chrome works for my friend but is there a way to move the plugins and stuff?
<chalcedony> it didn't work to synchronize them
<wxl> it should
<chalcedony> couldn't find the other browser(s)
<Unit193> If you want a really lightweight one, xxxterm is vimlike, but great.
<smile> bye :)
<pioneer> got an issue, not sure how to solve
<pioneer> when i run skype it doesnt have any window controlls, so i cant move the chat window about.
<bioterror> pioneer, try right click the border of the chat window
<bioterror> it should prompt you a selection box where you can put back the title bar or something like that
<bioterror> if you mean that
<bioterror> or press alt and click the window
<bioterror> you should be able to move it with alt + left click
<pioneer> bioterror, doh, Alt click works :)
<pioneer> bioterror, feel a bit special now lol
<bioterror> old good alt+click
<pioneer> cheers
<pioneer> im more a command line guy
<Grorbabrag> Hi, anyone mind helping me with a technical issue?
<skaet> wxl, phillw - Lubuntu desktop amd64+mac - do you want that image released?   Bugs have me wondering if its safe or not.
<skaet> similarily with the Lubuntu desktop powerpc.    thoughts?
<Grorbabrag> Where should I install my bootloader?
<smile4ever> bye :)
<Grorbabrag> anyone here?
<skaet> wxl, ping?
<wxl> skaet: what bugs are you referring to?
 * wxl hasn't been paying attention unfortunately
<TheLordOfTime> wxl:  he didnt state any
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<wxl> TheLordOfTime: um, keep observation?
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> if i see the bugs pop up as links, i check em xD
 * TheLordOfTime does that out of habit, since he checks most bugs that end up on his screen
<wxl> well i know one outstanding one is that there's no web browser
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps skaet is referring to these bugs?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu  or other bugs on packages that are used by lubuntu, but i dont have a complete list of?
<raphaelle> Hello @ll,  can someone tell me what could be changed to avoid this message on windows partition access through PCManFM ? (dual boot Lubuntu) : "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened." This is my fstab line : UUID="7A40B19440B15799" /media/HDD ntfs-3g  rw,user,auto,gid=100,uid=1000,nls=utf8,umask=002,exec 0 0
<wxl> raphaelle: Lubuntu is a pernicious automounter.
<wxl> that being said, did you check to see if it's not already mounted? ;)
<raphaelle> wxl, it is mounted, and I can access it through terminal AND pcmanfm shortcut :/
<raphaelle> the trouble is using pcmanfm left bar link
<wxl> you might want to get rid of the fstab line
<wxl> if something's automounted, it will in general conflict with fstab lines
<raphaelle> wxl, OK but this was the only way to use a desktop shortcut...
<raphaelle> can automounting be disabled somehow ?
<wxl> heh, doesn't seem like it's working eh? ;(
<raphaelle> well, desktop shortut works, but crashes PCManFM internal left bar link to the fstab mounted partition
<raphaelle> "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<raphaelle> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<raphaelle> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<raphaelle> "
<wxl> i fail to udnerstand why you need an fstab line for a desktop shortcut
<raphaelle> me to ! but without the fstab line, the shortcut would only work if partition has already been reached through PCManFM before clicking on the shortcut !
<wxl> go to PCMan > Preferences > Volume Management and unclick all the auto-mount options
<wxl> you may need to restart for those changes to bve evident
<raphaelle> thanks wxl, I'll try this later on.
<leszek> hi
<smile4a> bye :)
#lubuntu 2012-06-29
<fasos> è possibile avere kde su lubuntu? e come?
<Unit193> !it | fasos
<ubottu> fasos: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rigel> hi
<rigel> i have a lubuntu install that was originally set to auto-login to a specific user. i've aded a new user but cant seem to figure out how to not auto-login as the first user
<rigel> there doesnt seem to be a menu option  for it and i have looked on the lxde wiki but cant seem to find out which file i need to edit to change that option
<fillman> Hello everybody. Did anyone used git and github on lxterminal. I always get error message when try to pull or push some stuff to github: Warning gnome-keyring could not connect.... and then it asks me for github login and password, it's just doesn't want to use my ssh key I have registered. What should I do?
<Unit193> rigel: You using LightDM or LXDM?
<fillman> How should I know that?
<fillman> oops that wasn;t for me I gues
<Unit193> fillman: Not you, you're getting bug 932177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932177 in gnome-keyring (Debian) "XFCE (and other non-GNOME) desktops do not initialise gnome-keyring correctly / WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to PKCS11" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932177
<rigel> Unit193: i dont know, i didnt configure this machine, where would i find that info?
<Unit193> What version are you on?  COuld open lxterminal and type  dpkg -l |grep -e lightdm -e lxdm and see what it pulls.
<rigel> http://pastebin.com/NgCy9j4a
<Unit193> Hah, should haver just said   ps aux |grep -e lightdm -e lxdm  after all. :P
<Unit193> Sorry mate.
<Unit193> rigel: Still there?  Well, file for lightdm is in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<rigel> and i can just comment out the autologin line with a # right?
<Unit193> Yeppers.
<rigel> excellent thanks
<smile4a> bon appetit :)
<SAKKED> &wc
<smile4ever> bye :)
<n1ckn4me09876543> is it safe to remove Language Support program if I'm not going to use it?
<n1ckn4me09876543>  If you uninstall Language Support, future updates will not include new items in The Ubuntu desktop system set. \n Are you sure you want to continue?  The ubuntu desktop system \n ubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> What package name? language-pack-en? You need that one.
<Unit193> !crosspost | n1ckn4me09876543
<ubottu> n1ckn4me09876543: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<n1ckn4me09876543> Unit193: its a program called Language Support
<n1ckn4me09876543> if i uninstall that program will that remove english as well?
<n1ckn4me09876543> Unit193: http://postimage.org/image/rtwilyjzl/
<Unit193> Right, that is language-selector-gnome   and that by itself *shouldn't* be an issue to remove, but why do you want to?
<n1ckn4me09876543> just removing stuff I wont be using, less clutter and stuff
<fluffyguy> So far Lubuntu seems as best distro for "average" user (like myself).  Browsers (Java /Flash) work as intended, Empathy replaces WLM,SMP works as good replacement for KMPlayer (PotPlayer). Only thing I need is a good picture viewer similar to Picasa but google will help me on that . Great job devs.
<Unit193> Thanks, though I'm no dev!  May take a look at gthumb, ristretto, or I think some use digicam?  Not sure how heavy the depends are, but it's a starting place.
<fluffyguy> Will do.
<fluffyguy> Unit193 ristretto does the job and its lightweight ,thanks
<Unit193> Sure, it's had some great changes recently that make it nice.
<bulio> everytime I connect my digital camera in mass storage mode
<bulio> hundreds of lxterminal windows spawn
<bulio> what would cause this?
<bulio> Its a canon dSLR, which I always mount as mass storage
<BigBend> good evening, I have Athlone 1800+ (1533 MHz), 256Mb RAM, video card: Nvidia GeForce 2 MX 400 64Mb , will lubuntu ok for this configuration or i should search some other OS that has less system requirements? thanks a lot
<Unit193> You happen to have any more ram laying around?
<BigBend> no :(
<Unit193> Dang.  I have 512, but 500MHz so you may notice some swapping out, but maybe not too bad.  Try it and see what you think is your best bet really.
<BigBend> I tried it with no install, but have some lags, hope when i install it will be better, thx Unit193
<Unit193> LiveCDs aren't quite as fast, and you may get a faster install with the !alternate
<BigBend> i am reading about alternate right now, thanks)
<Unit193> bulio: Well, since no one else has responded yet, there's never a little window that pops up as well is there?
<bulio> Unit193: yeah
<bulio> it pops up first
<bulio> once I open the folder
<bulio> boom
<bulio> hundreds of terminals spawn
<Unit193> Well, the camera isn't here right now so I can't exactly test that, and above that, there's a storm that threatens power.
<bulio> ahh
<Unit193> Sorry, don't happen to know why it'd do that, doesn't sound good.  I'd try sitting in a TTY and seeing if anything comes across logs or maybe just camp with htop. :P
#lubuntu 2012-06-30
<mi3> hello
<Brown_Mouse> Hi guys
<Brown_Mouse> Trying out 12.04 running live disc but cant get any sound working.Anyone else see this?
<Brown_Mouse> Cant get sound to work in Lubuntu.Any ideas anyone?
<smile4ever> bye! :)
<leszek> hi
<nothingspecial> any one here that deals with lubuntu.net
<Mkaysi> nothingspecial: I think that you should ask on the mailing list.
<nothingspecial> ok Mkaysi
<Mkaysi> And remember that sending HTML and topposting are forbidden by mailing list guidelines, which aren't very followed, but they still are
<nothingspecial> yep
<StephenSmally> with both close_async and _close
<StephenSmally> oh, sorry
<StephenSmally> wrong channel XD
<smile4ever> bye
#lubuntu 2012-07-01
<techconnected> hey i downloaded and install lxde in ubuntu 12  and rebooted but still have unity
<Unit193> >_<
<melodie_> hi !
<melodie_> any chance someone is available to discuss stuff related to Lubuntu ?
<fluffyguy> Morning all.
<fluffyguy> anyone knows why lxpanel and openbox keeps "restarting" (Its like im on windows and explorer keeps dying on me) ?
<fluffyguy> Its not really effecting systems performance but still Im curious why.
<melodie_> fluffyguy, ?
<fluffyguy> Yes?
<melodie_> can you paste the content of .xsession-errors to pastebin and bring the link here ?
<fluffyguy> ill do my best to find it first
<melodie_> it's in /home/fluffyguy/.xsession-errors
<fluffyguy> melodie_ thx
<melodie_> just open a lxterminal and display it's content with the command:
<melodie_> cat .xsession-errors
<melodie_> then paste the whole content of the console to pastebin
<fluffyguy> http://pastebin.com/ij2Zqg2G
<melodie_> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_r300.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<melodie_> you have a nvidia card and nvidia driver ?
<fluffyguy> No, I have old Ati 1050 AGP ( RV350 chip)
<melodie_> I look
<melodie_> and you look which driver is in use: with "sudo lshw | grep driver"
<fluffyguy> http://pastebin.com/HvskGUnW
<melodie_> ok you have radeon
<melodie_> have you installed mesa ?
<fluffyguy> I think not
<fluffyguy> only if it was in update manager
<melodie_> I found a related topic
<melodie_> I show you
<fluffyguy> Sure ,thank you
<melodie_> https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2012/03/msg01160.html
<melodie_> then:
<melodie_> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=656719
<ubottu> Debian bug 656719 in src:mesa "Please provide xvmc and vdpau Gallium3D video acceleration drivers (libg3dvl-mesa package)" [Wishlist,Open]
<melodie_> then:
<melodie_> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/+packages
<melodie_> I should probably help you check if this is relevant for your precise ati card model, but one in one you can start with installing mesa
<fluffyguy> One question ...is there a chance to mess up my video drivers? I have a really really bad experience with this card and Linux
<melodie_> then maybe this libg3dvl-mesa package
<melodie_> mesa should not hurt it, but the other one I take a close look to try to figure out if it is relevant
<melodie_> (ATI is the ennemy of ou Freedom, sayd RMS)
<fluffyguy> Yea , I had NVidia for a while but that beast ate my weak PSU :)
<melodie_> http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/dont-buy-from-ati
<fluffyguy> haha
<melodie_> if you have a weak psu, you might want to try very old nvidia cards
<melodie_> the ones that use best "nv" as a driver. :)
<fluffyguy> Naah paycheck is in 2 weeks
<melodie_> lol
<fluffyguy> its time to finally switch to PCIE
<melodie_> install mesa
<fluffyguy> kk
<melodie_> then wait a sec, I check the other one if I can find
<fluffyguy> melodie_ http://tinypic.com/r/i60emw/6
<melodie_> fluffyguy, you might want to look and bookmark this one:
<fluffyguy> This is what I already have installed
<melodie_> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware
<melodie_> forget the quick filter, hit the search button and get just "mesa" and select name instead of name and description
<fluffyguy> These cards are supported with the legacy ATI 9-3 Catalyst release, but you MUST use a kernel <= 2.6.28 and Xserver <= 1.5.
<fluffyguy> O.o
<qstpp> how to disable non-critical desktop notifications in 12.04?
<fluffyguy> melodie_ I have searched by name and list is still pretty long.  whats the actual package name
<melodie_> I check
<melodie_> you run precise, right ?
<fluffyguy> 12.04 yes
<melodie_> install all mesa packages you don't have except the ones related to dev (no -dev or -devel packages needed)
<fluffyguy> ok
<melodie_> 32 bits ?
<melodie_> I look here now:
<melodie_> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<melodie_> not that I think you should install that one, but in case there would be a more relevant driver in the repos for your card
<fluffyguy> Well I clicked on bunch of mesa things...  lets test it
<fluffyguy> melodie_ lists looks like this
<fluffyguy> http://pastebin.com/7yFQB4G7
<fluffyguy> and yea 9.3 official driver never works for me ,probably due to higher kernel
<melodie_> did this one: libwayland0 (version 0.85.0-1ubuntu2) will be installed come with the rest ?
<melodie_> official drivers at ati seldom work it seems
<melodie_> did this one: "libwayland0 (version 0.85.0-1ubuntu2) will be installed" come with the rest ?
<fluffyguy> Im not sure
<fluffyguy> I just clicked on everytthing with mesa
<fluffyguy> just not dbg and dev
<melodie_> try to untick it, to see what would happen
<fluffyguy> ok
<melodie_> and don't install this one "libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental (version 8.0.2-0ubuntu3.1) will be installed"
<melodie_> keep it in mind just but don't install it right away
<fluffyguy> I unticked experimantal one
<melodie_> for this one : "libgbm1 (version 8.0.2-0ubuntu3.1) will be installed" do the same check as for libwayland, see if it removes one from that list, if it does remove one, then keep it
<fluffyguy> but libwayland0 (version 0.85.0-1ubuntu2)  ..I cant find that one ...
<melodie_> it's in your pastebin
<melodie_> so you should try to find it with the search button : just type in "libwayland"
<fluffyguy> it affects one package
<fluffyguy> libopenvg-1-mesa
<fluffyguy> libopenvg1-mesa*
<melodie_> ok
<melodie_> wait a sec
<fluffyguy> waiting
<melodie_> do you have this one package installed ? libvdpau1
<fluffyguy> yes
<melodie_> ok
<melodie_> here is what OpenVG is: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVG
<melodie_> you can keep the related packages and install this mesa packages list now
<melodie_> then reboot and check again the .xession-errors messages
<fluffyguy> will do
<melodie_> the other lib said in the debian thread does not show on the ppa lauchpad page, so I can't say more about it now, I look at the rest of the discussion here:
<melodie_> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=656719
<ubottu> Debian bug 656719 in src:mesa "Please provide xvmc and vdpau Gallium3D video acceleration drivers (libg3dvl-mesa package)" [Wishlist,Open]
<fluffyguy> ubottu
<fluffyguy> There is no package named "libg3dvl-mesa" in synaptic
<fluffyguy> melodie_ Im trying to install all this atm. So we will see if it works..if not ohh well it happens
<melodie_> fluffyguy,
<melodie_> the thread is very recent, you might want to keep it at hand to follow the thread
<melodie_> they might come to solutions which would later be included in Ubuntu
<fluffyguy> Sure ,share it and ill bookmark it
<melodie_> fluffyguy,
<melodie_> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=656719#55
<ubottu> Debian bug 656719 in src:mesa "Please provide xvmc and vdpau Gallium3D video acceleration drivers (libg3dvl-mesa package)" [Wishlist,Open]
<melodie_> this post:
<melodie_> you see on the launchpad the lib with complicated name is not there anymore, but it appears as a + in the patch shown on that one post:
<melodie_> "+Package: libg3dvl-mesa"
<melodie_> and since the beginning of the thread this is the one which contains the lib which the .xsession-errors says is missing
<fluffyguy> Well Im rebooting
<fluffyguy> See ya in 2-3 mins
<melodie_> ok
<fluffyguy> melodie_ http://pastebin.com/s4Ckpq4s
<fluffyguy> No errors so far
<fluffyguy> that include openbox and lxpanel
<melodie_> he fluffyguy !
<melodie_> your problem is solved ?
<fluffyguy> Hi melodie_
<fluffyguy> Well honestly I dont know
<fluffyguy> Didnt had any issues with lxpanel or openbox crashing
<fluffyguy> So far.
<melodie_> and what does the .xsession-errors provide now ?
<fluffyguy> sec
<fluffyguy> http://pastebin.com/pqJcxjA2
<melodie_> fluffyguy, the message related to libvdpau-xx-300.so disappeared
<melodie_> it means that the mesa packages were needed by your gpu : in one word you can consider it solved.
<melodie_> does someone know why all versions Ubuntu provide a message stating that the gnome-polkit-authentication service can't be used ?
<fluffyguy> it seem so ,give me a sec ill try to induce same error. with using applications I normaly use
<melodie_> you will test the use of apps:
<melodie_> you are not trying to introduce error. this is different. :)
<fluffyguy> Im testing to see if I can crash openbox and lxpanel with normal usage
<fluffyguy> better? :D
<fluffyguy> Well torrent client,True Crypt,Empathy ,Chrome,Audacious,SMPlayer and ofc Xchat work without any crash
<melodie_> I tell you
<fluffyguy> btw It seems I cant get correct CPU temp sensor readings
<fluffyguy> sensors command output looks liek this
<fluffyguy> acpitz-virtual-0
<fluffyguy> Adapter: Virtual device
<fluffyguy> temp1:        +38.0°C  (crit = +75.0°C)
<melodie_> great !
<fluffyguy> That is real? Damn its 34 Celsius in my room. Cant believe CPU is so cool.
<melodie_> sure, the relevant drivers can help
<melodie_> fluffyguy, I believe you could be interested about the cpufreq tool if you cpu can use it
<fluffyguy> Pentium 4 Northwood 2.66 GHz HT (Ancient PC)
<melodie_> you have to try
<melodie_> install cpufreq-utils
<melodie_> and launch in console "cpufreq-info"
<fluffyguy> kk
<fluffyguy> nope
<fluffyguy> no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU
<fluffyguy>   maximum transition latency: 0.00 ms.
<melodie_> well, that happens
<fluffyguy> Yes.
<fluffyguy> Yea and last weird issue. Playing movies in SMPlayer are having odd audio issue. Explosions /shooting and effects in general are pretty loud  but voices are quite.
<fluffyguy> quiet*
<melodie_> fluffyguy, then try VLC instead
<melodie_> possibly also try to deactivate pulseaudio and choose alsa instead
<melodie_> and possibly the video is at stake
<fluffyguy> Ill try VLC .I like SMPlayer bcs of "add black border" filter
<melodie_> ok, back to Lubuntu matters
<melodie_> I would like to know why the .xsession-errors give this "(polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1:1413): polkit-gnome-1-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files"
<melodie_> in the messages provided by .xsession-errors
<melodie_> anyone has an idea ?
<fluffyguy> Try on #ubuntu .maybe someone there can help. :)
<melodie_> fluffyguy, I'll see
<fluffyguy> Well Im off for now... Thanks for your time melodie_  and good luck with your issue. Bye
<muhammed> hi
<muhammed> i install burg
<muhammed> but i cant change default boot
<muhammed> i use grub-customizer
<hbk> .i am unable to install neither ubuntu nor lubuntu. Either the installation crashes or it says unable to find rev 265...... i have tried downloading different versions yet no success
<muhammed> i choice win 8 for default boot
<muhammed> i reboot
<muhammed> but itts boot lubuntu
<muhammed> ???
<fluffyguy> Anyone here tried playing Wolfenstein ET on 120.04?
<fluffyguy> 12.04*
<pcman> hi all
<Unit193> Howdy.
<qstpp> how to disable non-critical desktop notifications in 12.04?
<SomeDamnBody> when I try to do lubuntu-software-center I get ImportError: No module named defer
<SomeDamnBody> can anybody help me? I found python-defer in apt-get and deferred in pip, but I don't know how to get either of them to work
<SomeDamnBody> I installed both, it doesn't seem to work
<Unit193> qstpp: Which ones?  Some are per program setting.
<qstpp> Unit193: for instance Firefox download complete notifications
<qstpp> Unit193: i've disabled network manager network up-down with gconfeditor
<qstpp> Unit193: but it still notifies me only on boot if network is not connected
<qstpp> Unit193: is there a way to tackle all notifications at once?
<Unit193> about:config in firefox: browser.download.manager.showAlertOnComplete
<Unit193> You can disable the daemon.
<qstpp> Unit193: as for ff, that would disable notification inside it, but i would like to disable only desktop notification
<qstpp> Unit193: can you tell me how to disable the daemon and which one?
<Unit193> notification-daemon, and one way to do it is uninstall it. :P
<qstpp> Unit193: well, if there isn't a way to disable all non-critical ones, then uninstallation will do
<Unit193> (I don't have it, so I can't tell you how to disable it other than sudo update-rc.d -f notification-daemon  remove   maybe)
<qstpp> Unit193: ok, thanks!
<Unit193> Sure, but not 100% sure that's the right name.
<qstpp> forgot to mention, i found another program installed called notify-send
<Unit193> That's the client application.
<qstpp> it has -u option to set urgency level
<qstpp> i just don't know when is it started and how to start it with that flag
<qstpp> can that urgency level somehow be set to notifications daemon?
<SomeDamnBody> nevermind
<SomeDamnBody> actually, there was a site-package not installed
<SomeDamnBody> actualled called defer and not deferred
<SomeDamnBody> pip install defer fixed it! thanks
<Unit193> qstpp: Checking the I use...
<Unit193> SomeDamnBody: Cool.
<pcman> any developers here?
<SomeDamnBody> pcman, you need some help?
<pcman> SomeDamnBody: is anyone intersted in working on a power manager?
<SomeDamnBody> no
<SomeDamnBody> well... I'm not
<SomeDamnBody> there's like fifty of them already in existence
<SomeDamnBody> you should check out what already exists first and modify those before just making your own
<SomeDamnBody> it will probably save you a lot of work
<SomeDamnBody> pcman ^
<Unit193> gilir, wxl, and a couple others can randomly be found in here or #lubuntu-offtopic
<pcman> SomeDamnBody: true
<pcman> SomeDamnBody: just want to have a desktop-independent one.
<SomeDamnBody> desktop-independent? what do you mean by that?
<SomeDamnBody> and why do you need this?
<SomeDamnBody> what is the base motivation?
<pcman> SomeDamnBody: for use with our lxde.
<pcman> SomeDamnBody: or other pure wm environments.
<SomeDamnBody> pcman, are you a developer yourself? can you give me some background so I understand more where you're coming from. And then the desired end result of the power manager that you're looking for?
<Unit193> pcman is the dev for lxde, and pcmanfm.
<SomeDamnBody> ah
<SomeDamnBody> didn't know that
<SomeDamnBody> yeah, I just like lxde for it's lightweightness, I've never had trouble with the power manager
<pcman> SomeDamnBody: better if we can have  one.
<SomeDamnBody> oh
<SomeDamnBody> well, I guess I can't help you...
<qstpp> pcman: since you're here, there's a minor bug involving lxde menu
<pcman> qstpp: yeah?
<pcman> our bug tracker is full of bugs. :-(
<pcman> man power is wanted.
<qstpp> when you add some program from it to desktop, menu doesn't close but you have to click it couple of times
<pcman> qstpp: really? let me try it.
<pcman> qstpp: oh, yes. I noticed that.
<qstpp> pcman: nothing important, just letting you know
<pcman> qstpp: file it in the bug tracker please.
<qstpp> haven't used it before, you mean one on lxde.org?
<pcman> qstpp: though bugs in the tracker are processed slowly, someday they will be solved.
<pcman> qstpp: https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?limit=25&func=&group_id=180858&atid=894869&assignee=&status=&category=&artgroup=&keyword=&submitter=&artifact_id=&assignee=&status=1&category=&artgroup=&submitter=&keyword=&artifact_id=&submit=Filter&mass_category=&mass_priority=&mass_resolution=&mass_assignee=&mass_artgroup=&mass_status=&mass_cannedresponse=&_visit_cookie=6eff56ea4d45185007b1fd8d3d8ac0ae
<wxl> yikes
<wxl> surprised you don't get kicked for flooding with a url like that pcman  :)
<pcman> qstpp: due to shortage of man power, bugs are fixed slowly now, but sooner or later they'll be handled.
<qstpp> wxl: kicking out pcman would kick out l from lubuntu
<qstpp> pcman: no worries, nothing urgent. btw lxde does deliver what it promises. great work!
<Unit193> pcman: IIRC, someone reported one a bit back about problems with shift+delete, but didn't describe well that it didn't work when you hit shift, then rightclicked > Delete.  I tried searching for the bugreport, but didn't find it, do you happen to know the one?
<wxl> Unit193: you looked on launchpad? cuz i thought i saw it there.
<pcman> Unit193: yes. File a new one if it's not there.
<pcman> Unit193: but pcmanfm use another bug tracker.
<pcman> Unit193: see http://sf.net/projects/pcmanfm/
<Unit193> pcman: That's the one I checked, but didn't check LP.
<wxl> for the typical user, they'd expect to file it on lp.
<Unit193> Yep, but it's not configured, just checked.
<PAPI> Hello
<PAPI> Can anybody tell me if there is a site like gnome looks for lxde desktop?
<wxl> box looks PAPI
<PAPI> thankyou
<kanliot> box looks is for openbox, not gnome widgets, right?
<Unit193> You'd have to get a themem that supports GTK2 and 3.
<wxl> kanliot: there's a bunch of stuff on there for different wms/des but i don't *THINK* there are gnome widgets
<Unit193> -m
<melodie_> good evening
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall#Unmanaged_Wired_Network
<kanliot> is that only for 10.04 or something?
<kanliot> i'm not sure if it applies to newer versions of lubuntu
<melodie_> I would like to know if there is a place for Lubuntu where it is possible to post 2 .xsession-errors, containing error messages and warnings
<kanliot> melodie, you can pastebin here, or ask on the ubuntuforums.com
<kanliot> or in #ubuntu channel
<Unit193> If you want someone to look at the file, pastebin.com.
<wxl> also if there's a problem, you could make a bug report
<Unit193> (Forums or askubuntu, both handy if you don't like IRC)
<GeDaMo> I'm looking for a POP3/IMAP mailbox checker; up until now I've used mail-notification but it has a metric crapload of dependencies on Lubuntu 12.04 (an extra 125MB of disk space used seems a little excessive)
<Unit193> GeDaMo: Well, you could try installing from terminal with the --no-install-recommends  option.
<wxl> kanliot: honestly i have never encountered that problem at all before.
<GeDaMo> I give that a try
<melodie_> hi kanliot
<melodie_> kanliot, ok I paste : but be aware it is not to solve a problem, the machine is gone
<melodie_> it's for information which should be used to improve the distribution
<kanliot> pastebin.com please melodie_
<melodie_> so is it relevant ?
<melodie_> ok
<melodie_> http://pastealacon.com/30429
<kanliot> looks normal to me
<kanliot> what am i missing?
<melodie_> http://pastealacon.com/30430
<melodie_> you are missing this:
<wxl> kanliot: it looks like that bug re: the link you posted earlier was fixed upstream in debian so that the version of network-manager in 11.04 should have the fix. it's possible 10.04 does not have the problem and 10.10 probably does.
<melodie_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1-gnome/+bug/1000679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000679 in policykit-1-gnome (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu 12.04: polkit-gnome-1-WARNING" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<melodie_> among else
<kanliot> to be honest, i know very little about policykit
<kanliot> wxl thanks
<wxl> kanliot: np ;)
<GeDaMo> Unit193: thanks, that got it installed; is there a way of doing on install recommends in Synaptic?
<Unit193> GeDaMo: No idea, I don't use it. :P
<GeDaMo> :D
<Unit193> You can set it globally though.
<melodie_> kanliot, it should not show this message I think
<kanliot> is the message only in the log, or does it pop up when any user logs in?
<GeDaMo> Aha! There is an option in preferences "Consider recommended packages as dependencies"
<toscho> hi
<toscho> i'm trying to use lxkeymap to change caps_lock to compose, but it doesn't work
#lubuntu 2013-06-24
<hands> hello
<hands> irc noob
<Rocks> is there a searchable win7/cinnamon like menu for lxde?
<Rocks> i'm converting to lxde. because it's superfast. I was taken in by the aesthetically pleasing 3d desktops but hey, they don't perform well even on my new hardware so they are basically good for nothing
<BWMerlin> I would love a Windows 8 style theme (not the modern style the normal Windows explorer style with it's sharp edged windows)
#lubuntu 2013-06-25
<jono> hey all
<holstein> o/
<jono> hey holstein
<jono> who is the Lubuntu project leader?
<holstein> Unit193: who is the team lead these days?
<Unit193> jono: What are you looking for exactly?
<Unit193> What area.
<jono> Unit193, the overall leader of the Lubuntu project
<jono> who is considered the project leader?
<jono> or is there a council?
<holstein> i dont think it works quite the same here
<Unit193> Team leads of areas generally.
<jono> Unit193, right, so there is no overall team lead?
<Unit193> Eh... Phillw or gilir, I suppose.
<Unit193> jono: Is there any more context to go along?
<jono> Unit193, not really, I am just collecting a list of leaders in the project
<jono> who is the leader of the development team?
<Unit193> Gilir.
<jono> thanks Unit193 :-)
<Unit193> Sure.
<ss_haze> hello lxde people
<ss_haze> I have problem with lubuntu session and more correctly panel of lxde
<ss_haze> I don't know why, but it expands and redraws wrong frames
<ss_haze> I read that I should remove xfce power manager from autostart file, but that couldn't correct this weird bug
<ss_haze> I'm on 12.04 ubuntu base
<ss_haze> pls help me fix this
<ss_haze> (system try expands )
<ss_haze> also how to get transpoint endpoint error off the pcmanfm
<ss_haze> ok, it was seen only on first time opening pcmanfm
<ss_haze> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=b9amgm&s=5
<ss_haze> please help me
<ss_haze> I really like lubuntu
<ss_haze> except bugs like this
<ss_haze> seriously
<ss_haze> guys
<ss_haze> is lubuntu seriously is alternative
<ss_haze> ?
<ss_haze> anyone
<ss_haze> ?
<ss_haze> I am here for like an hour, and nobody has written anything
<ss_haze> anybody really uses lubuntu? how do you cope with system tray expansion by itself
<ss_haze> spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
<ss_haze> spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
 * hyperair uses ubuntu
<hyperair> but i'm probably the odd one out here. most people here use lubuntu.
<ss_haze> so
<ss_haze> spam?
<ss_haze> I f****** installed LUBUNTU DESKTOP on ubuntu, and nobody helps with damn isssues I have
<ss_haze> SUPPORT PLS
<ss_haze> atleast trow me out for swearing
<ss_haze> fuck, tits, ass
<ss_haze> kitty
<ss_haze> lxpanel sucks hard
<ss_haze> nobody cares for system tray to be ugly shit
<yakeb> Hi chatroom. I am running Ubuntu 12.04.2 with LXDE. I have an issue in which, when I wake my desktop computer from hibernation, it seems that the keyboard does not work and the screen stays asleep. Could this be caused by something very obvious and easy to resolve?
<holstein> yakeb: could be.. but its likely driver support.. i would start by applying all upgrades, and testing.. i usually try live CD's and see if something works "better" out of the box
<holstein> yakeb: i also never do hibernation.. for me it has no advantage
<holstein> if my machine shutdown and rebooted cleanly, and supported suspend, and had issues with hibernation, i wouldnt bother "fixing" it.. resuming from hibernation is similar in time to fresh start
<yakeb> holstein: thanks for the info. it's not too big of a deal, just sometimes i have a bunch of stuff running that i don't want to close down, just to open back up again in a day or two.
<Valk0010> hey how do I access the privacy settings of lubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Valk0010: We don't have one. Only Ubuntu with Unity has it, because Ubuntu with Unity is the only flavor that uses the commercial scopes
<Valk0010> ahh so I don't have to worry about that wierd crap about, my searches and the like being sent to third party privacy invading companies
<Valk0010> so no sell out to corperations like you get with ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Valk0010: Right. (That, of course, can be turned off if you don't want it.
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<SonikkuAmerica> (In Unity)
<Valk0010> well I doubt I am going to go back to ubuntu anyway, my computer stinks hence the switch to lubuntu
<Valk0010> I just assumed ubuntu in the name it had the same business practics
<SonikkuAmerica> !ubuntu | Here's a short description on Ubuntu itself
<ubottu> Here's a short description on Ubuntu itself: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<SonikkuAmerica> Valk0010: I would also encourage you to try Xubuntu as well, if you're concerned about performance.
<Valk0010> I used ubuntu for about a year till it started having crap performance
<leoquant> gnome takes some resources indeed
<SonikkuAmerica> So does KDE. But when both go to Wayland, less resources will be used than for now.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | But I digress
<ubottu> But I digress: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> * #lubuntu-offtopic
<Valk0010> I tend to beat the the hell out of my computers, they are usually on ten hours a day
<Valk0010> and so I go thru a laptop every 2 years
<Valk0010> and now I am broker then broke, and normally I would just replace the laptop I am using, but i had to get more blood from the stone, so I found out about lubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Interesting. Tried a System76 one?
<leoquant> hardware build round ubuntu is a plus
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm thinking of getting their PANP9
<leoquant> there used t be a wiki hardware information something, but i can't find it for ya
<Valk0010> I am a big fan of fedora, but I got to have like a 30 minute battery life
<leoquant> SonikkuAmerica, offtopic I would want a system76 system, but europe and warranty etc..:)
<Valk0010> but I am loving lubuntu so far
<Valk0010> its cat quick compared to what i have previously used
<leoquant> Valk0010, nice
<leoquant> it is very fast and stable afaik
<Valk0010> but how do you change clock from military time
<SonikkuAmerica> leoquant: Yeah... but there's some free trade agreement being hashed out between us and you guys I think.
<leoquant> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Valk0010: The best way is to use the code « %l:%M %p »
<leoquant> Valk0010, military time?
<Valk0010> thanks
<Valk0010> military time, would be 1400 hours right now
<Valk0010> when I rather it be 2 pm
<leoquant> ok
<Valk0010> 1400 hours being the same as 2 pm
<Valk0010> hell even youtube plays faster on this
<leoquant> nice to learn something new to me :)
<Valk0010> wow
<leoquant> Valk0010, have a great time!
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello mikeconcepts
<mikubuntu> can anyone please tell me how to fix my screensaver in lubuntu -- it doesn't activate, even tho the settings are set for it to
<SonikkuAmerica> Or mikubuntu
<mikubuntu> ha!
<SonikkuAmerica> (Hate when that happens)
<SonikkuAmerica> mikubuntu: Do you have xscreensaver installed?
<mikubuntu> let me check, i think so
<mikubuntu> hmmm, no ... should it be?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yah.
<mikubuntu> k, let me do that and test
<mikubuntu> SonikkuAmerica: when i installed xscreensaver and launchd, i got two msg boxes, first was that gnome-screensaver was running, and  did i want to stop it, so yes. then the second one i don't remember. lol. but then i set the screensaver to cycle after 1 minute and i observed it for 2 mins and it din't launch sreensaver.
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm...
<SonikkuAmerica> What did you set the "start screensaver after" to? (Not 0 I hope)
<mikubuntu> SonikkuAmerica: well i don't see a 'start screensaver,' but there is 'cycle after' and i set it to one minute to observe
<SonikkuAmerica> mikubuntu: "Cycle after" only sets the thing to wait the amount of time to specify to go to THE NEXT screensaver.
<SonikkuAmerica> ...not to fade the screen out to the screensaver.
<mikubuntu> SonikkuAmerica: then i don't see a start screensaver setting
<SonikkuAmerica> <SonikkuAmerica> What did you set the "start screensaver after" to? (Not 0 I hope) <<< I meant "Blank Afer"
<SonikkuAmerica> *After
<SonikkuAmerica> (default is 10 minutes)
<mikubuntu> SonikkuAmerica: ok, so blank after is actually the 'start' process? i just set it to one minute, let me observe
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<mikubuntu> SonikkuAmerica: thanks, it seems to be activating now -- i was getting worried about my screen cause i leave it running a lot, and since i started using lubuntu several mos ago it wasn't screensaving
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah. Well there you are! You're welcome!
<Jemac> hi
<Noskcaj> hello Jemac
<Jemac> Noskca is this a chat room for questions ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Jemac: Actually it's the Lubuntu support channel... Normally we restrict chat to #lubuntu-offtopic, BUT THERE IS A MEETING in there... *dnag*
<SonikkuAmerica> **dang*
<Noskcaj> Why does everyone leave so quickly
<genii> Kids these days. No patience.
<SonikkuAmerica> "Hep meh!" /quit
<Frankiewizard> Have just installed Lubuntu
<Frankiewizard> 12.10
<Frankiewizard> Looks great
<as2000> Does anyone know why k3b crashes on startup with?
<as2000> 13.04
<wxl> as2000: did you mean to go to #kubuntu?
#lubuntu 2013-06-26
<cerebrate> has anyone seen lxle lately?
<cerebrate> i mean the handle not the distro
<cerebrate> i haven't talked to him in a long time
<luckydb> does anybody have reliable equalizer in lubuntu? :)
<luckydb> pulseaudio
<phillw> luckydb: I don't get too involved, but I have had good results with alsamixer-gui
<luckydb> phillw, thx
<luckydb> phillw, it is just volue contron, not eq :)
<holstein> lubuntu is alsa only still though, correct?
<holstein> luckydb: how about per application? like in VLC?
<luckydb> holstein, agree but what about youtube? :)
<holstein> luckydb: there are plenty of options for using pluse.. maybe try a live distro like xubuntu
<phillw> luckydb: I suggest you ask the good people at ubuntu-studio, that flavour is specifically for 'studio' work and they are nice people (I know a few of them), it is based on xubuntu; so anything they recommend should not pull in a pile of massive libraries.
<holstein> well, we would just have JACK options
<holstein> and i think JACk is overkill.. though, it would open the possiblities up tremensousely
<holstein> luckydb: you could ask in #opensourcemusicians
#lubuntu 2013-06-27
<semitones> is the lubuntu version of gksudo still gksudo?
<k_sze[work]> Hi guys. Is there someway I can get the real setuptools 0.7 for python 2.7.x?
<phillw> k_sze[work]: have you looked into the area of build essentials etc.
<phillw> semitones: I never know, they change it more often then their socks
<phillw> k_sze[work]: after further looking into your question, if you cannot follow https://pypi.python.org/pypi/setuptools/0.7.4 My guess, is that you are not quite ready for it.
<semitones> phillw, it's not something crazy like lxdesudo?
<semitones> what have they changed it to before?
<phillw> semitones: I'm just about to look up what they did to gksudo ... IMHO, it was  a mess.
<phillw> I have to send the students off 1st, before us adults can chat :)
<semitones> lol... I just wanted to run gparted from the commandline ... :P
<phillw> semitones: sudo apt-get install gksu
<semitones> I find it strange that it's not installed automatically
<semitones> seems like running a GUI with root privileges is something that an OS should do out of the box
<phillw> they specifically removed it...
<phillw> I do not remember why, because doing "sudo firefox" would really screw things up :(
<phillw> I'll politely ask the ubuntu devs as to why they disabled is.
<semitones> thanks! so it's an ubuntu decision, not a lubuntu one?
<phillw> I do recall an explanation, which I thought was wrong....
<phillw> semitones: it is a ubuntu one.
<k_sze[work]> hmm, not quite sure where to find site-packages.
<phillw> semitones: drat... you should get your nick registered...7
<phillw> semitones: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<semitones> phillw, I think I am registered, and identified with nickserv?
<semitones> my whois shows my cloak
<phillw> dont' worry, I now need Unit193 :)
<phillw> Unit193: ping
<phillw> actually this is offtopic, so please head over to #lubuntu-offtopic
<Unit193> semitones: Yes, you have been since you joined.
<Kretchfoop> Hi, I'm having some trouble getting lubuntu to run on my laptop. At this stage I can't even get the liveCD to boot to desktop. It loads a basic blue splash screen, then briefly goes to a command line screen which dissappears and then I get a completely blank screen.
<Kretchfoop> It is an older laptop (P4), and i have tried nomodeset.
<Kretchfoop> does anyone have any ideas?
<skaet> phillw, is testing for lubuntu finished now?   not seeing any images marked as ready - so not sure what the publishing should be.
<skaet> anyone else have info?
<_rgn> hi all. how do I go about fixing a graphic problem with Live USB like this? https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ebzgkwswlzpem5d/lXTOkaqMM4
<_rgn> it's fujitsu amilo L7320G with VIA S3 Unichrome Pro 64mb I think
<genii> Meh Unichrome
<genii> _rgn: Looks like same bug as this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/1122991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1122991 in openchrome "color corruption with openchrome on Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pro V2030" [Medium,Confirmed]
<_rgn> yep
<_rgn> that link suggests that the problem only exists on live cd
<genii> I guess only way to know is actually install and see if the installed system is good or same issue. Unless you are permanently running from the USB or so.
<genii> Then you'd have to remaster the image or something
<_rgn> can I use the live cd to repartition the hard drive to make room for it?
<_rgn> the laptop currently has a single ntfs partition
<_rgn> I tried parted magic but the screen would just go black and it wouldn't boot
<genii> Yes, the install process guides you through this, usually with gparted which can resize the ntfs
<_rgn> ok. great
<_rgn> apparently have to run chkdsk /f on windows before i can use the ntfsresize tool
<malaphus> Hi all, I'm trying to change my lxpanel background to a black-ish color.  I know how to change the icon theme so that the panel icons contrast well, but I'm not sure how to change the font color of my application buttons.  The active window is already good (white on black), but the inactive windows are black on black
<malaphus> Any idea how i'd change the font color for everything else?
<genii> _rgn: Yes, it has to be marked clean by Windows before it can be safely resized.
<malaphus> alrigth so now I've modified the default lubuntu-background.png file in /usr/share/lxpanel/images and I've got everything set, except my inactive task windows still have a black font instead of a lighter font
<malaphus> I changed the font color in my .config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel file and that worked for the active window, just not the inactives
<_rgn> genii: managed to install this thing, thanks for all the help
<genii> _rgn: You're welcome...enjoy your Lubuntu!
<_rgn> heh, i thought everything was fine until i tried the headphone jack
<_rgn> tinkering with xfce-mixer i noticed that enabling [ ] duplicate front fixes it, but then there was another problem that the volume control in the bottom bar wouldn't control the volume
<_rgn> i would have to use Surround/PCM in alsamixer to control the headphone volume
<_rgn> that's not very good UX for my parents
<_rgn> maybe i should try pulseaudio instead of alsa... dunno, my linux desktop knowledge is very limited
#lubuntu 2013-06-28
<guest11111> Is there anybody here? I just joined in.
<malaphus> is lxde still using gtk 2?  namely lxpanel
<Unit193> The one in Raring is, and as far as I know same in git.
<guest11111> Is threre a difference between the lubuntu software center and the ubuntu software center
<guest11111> ?
<holstein> guest11111: i havnet checked both of them out in a while, but the sources will be the same
<holstein> guest11111: you have access to the packages your sources link you too
<guest11111> holstein: thanks
<Unit193> guest11111: Little bit, USC is heavier and LSC doesn't support paid applications.
<holstein> the softare center allows purchasing apps outside of that, AFAIK
<Unit193> holstein: Yep.
<holstein> if one need to, one could install the main software center in lubuntu
<holstein> Unit193: i guess one would do that to purchase an app?
<Unit193> A USC supported application, or if you've already done so you can use USC to install it.
<guest11111> i'm kind of new to linux. Is there an IRC channel that would be good for me? thanks
<holstein> guest11111: dpends on what you want/need.. this is a good place to ask about lubuntu.. theres #ubuntu.. #ubuntu-beginners, though that one has slowed down
<guest11111> I know that lubuntu is ubuntu with the lxde desktop enviroment and i (now) know that there is a difference between the lubuntu and ubuntu software center but are there many other differences?
<Unit193> Default applications differ, and so do the settings.
<guest11111> thanks unit193
<guest11111> I like lubuntu. It's lightweight and usable.
<guest11111> and includes alot of programs
<guest11111> bye
<luke1> Hello Everbody.
<luke1> Hello. I keep getting Random crash errors. like it will say lubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error
<holstein> luke1: like?
<holstein> luke1: what says what exactly?
<holstein> luke1: what i might do is just apply all upgrades.. in a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and report any errors
<luke1> Lubuntu 13.04 Keeps Getting Errors  on the screen. It Will say Lubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error. sorry about the wording of my last question.
<holstein> luke1: and, after applying upgrades?
<luke1> i will try that
<luke1> Thank You.
<luke1> ashams are you on #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic?
<ashams> hey luke1  o/
<ashams> yep
<binaryhermit> he/she's gone
<_rgn> i'm having a problem with Lubuntu that the volume control in the system tray doesn't work with the headphone jack. instead, i need to use surround and pcm sliders in alsamixer, anything i can do to fix this? i also had to enable Duplicate Front option for the headphone jack to work in the first place
<profus2> can someone be of help with regard to the cups service being action in 13.04?
<malaphus> For lxpanel (gtk-2) themes, should I be looking at the GTK Window Border themes, or the Controls themes?
<luke1> Hello?
<phillw> hi luke1
<luke1> hi phillw
<luke1> where are most programs  installed by default?
<luke1> what folder?
<wxl> luke1: depends. is there a particular program?
<luke1> not really a particular program I just thought that all programs you install went to one folder if you didn't really specify.
<wxl> nope
<wxl> for example, pcmanfm and cat are in two different folders
<wxl> you can use locate, whereis, or find on the command line if you want to track something down
<luke1> thanks wxl
<wxl> np luke1
<luke1> this channel isn't very active right now.
<genii> I usually take that to mean that everyone's Lubuntu is running problem free ;)
<luke1> yes genni:)
<luke1> bye
<luke1> Hello everybody.
<wxl> ..again
<luke1> wxl: yes
<luke1> When software updater comes up under the security updates it says lubuntu base. what is that?
<luke1> one of the updates is called lubuntu base and it has said it muultipple
<luke1> sorry about that last post i didn't type is all the way and pressed enter
<luke1> hi all
<taoseeker> hi
#lubuntu 2013-06-29
<thedoctar> hey
<thedoctar> should the templates folder work in lubuntu 13.04? ie when you put a file in ~/templates, it a appears in the Create New context menu?
<sact> hello, i am running lubuntu 12.04 and i try to access my cellphone's memory through bluetooth / blueman but it requires thunar, was there any other work around this than installing thunar or do the newer versions of lubuntu & blueman work with pcmanfm?
<phillw> sact: I'm going to don the blue UN helmet and hope you can pick out any hints or tips from this thread... http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=6183
<phillw> sact: may I also suggest https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ContactUs (A little less controversial) :)
<sact> my, thank you, i will check those out
<Unit193> Thunar isn't so bad too, at least.
<SunilJoshi> Hi, i am using lubuntu when I press Super + D to minimize all window.. task bar also disappears
<zleap> SunilJoshi, what version you using
<zleap> just tried that on mine (13.04) and it works fine
<SunilJoshi> i am using ubuntu 13.04
<zleap> hmm
<SunilJoshi> it was working before i have done some theme changes.. and it stopped working after that
<zleap> ubuntu or lubuntu
<zleap> actually the lsb_version says ubuntu anyway IIRC for some reason,  but then if Ubuntu is the core (kernel) then i guess this is where lsb_version gets the info from
<SunilJoshi> ubuntu 13.04 and lubuntu desktop
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> not sure it works here,
<SunilJoshi> now its working, i am not sure what i did :)
<zleap> hmm
<SunilJoshi> yes i open Openbox configuration this time
<SunilJoshi> instead of Customize look and feel
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> maybe that is where the bug is
<SunilJoshi> may be
<zleap> it may simply be 1 setting that is dodfy, post a message to the list and see if anyone else picks up on the same issue
<SunilJoshi> ok sure
<SunilJoshi> one more thing, i am not sure what is causing this but i have encountered it many times
<zleap> hmm,  again if someone else can narrow down the issue then the bug can be filed against the right tool / program or whatever could be causing it
<SunilJoshi> when i click on that lubuntu icon to show of the menu items it displays me just run and logout options
<SunilJoshi> when i click on run and cancel the run option.. menu reappears again
<wxl> anyone around familiar with partitioning raid? i'm using the mini.iso if it matters
<wxl> i would imagine the partitioner would make things easier than just using mdadm from the command line but i'm kind of starting to think that may be preferable
<wxl> maybe i'll go bug ubuntu :)
<phillw1> wxl: you'd be better asking on #ubuntu-server
<phillw1> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<wxl> thanks phillw1. um, where's phillw0? :)
<phillw1> wxl: I had a network reset, can't be bothered to log off for 60 seconds and then join all the channels again :)
<phillw1> the one to watch for is virt-phillw, he's a monster :P
#lubuntu 2013-06-30
<marawan2> hello all lubuntu users
<marawan2> hi jeanaustinr
<JesseH> Hello all
<kingcaffeine> really slow network connection...new driver?
<JesseH> Hmm?
<kingcaffeine> oh yeah....Lubuntu, std. net card driver, broadband
<kingcaffeine> wondering why my connection is so dang slow
<kingcaffeine> pkgs and repos take forever....
 * JesseH is used to his slow connection.
<kingcaffeine> wondering how to install a new network driver
<kingcaffeine> oy
<holstein> kingcaffeine: state your device.. try running lspci and see what the card is.. search the ubuntu forums.. try #ubuntu since you are not experiencing a lubuntu specific issue
 * JesseH nods
<kingcaffeine> Intel Corp. 82545EM Gb Ethernet Controller (Copper)( rev 01)
<JesseH> Having a bit of issues logging into "login.ubuntu.com"
<JesseH> Anyone else here having the same problems?
<JesseH> Oh wait it worked now.
<JesseH> Just took a long while.
<JesseH> My wiki page is created!
<JesseH> It's a bit dry though. :(
 * JesseH is trying to figure out how he could contribute to lubuntu
<holstein> !contribute
<ubottu> contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<holstein> JesseH: the offtopic channel is loosely the "dev" channel, when needed
<JesseH> Interesting, I am on that channel as well.
<JesseH> How can I edit key board short cuts, or how can I open terminal with a shortcut?
<iwantlinux> hi
<JesseH> Hello iwantlinux
<iwantlinux> hi jesseh
<iwantlinux> i want to ask something
<JesseH> Ask away
<iwantlinux> will ubuntu application work same as lubuntu?
<iwantlinux> i mean is...
<iwantlinux> is ubuntu applications compatible with lubuntu?
<JesseH> Yes.
<JesseH> What application?
<iwantlinux> any.. since i want lubuntu on my old netbook
<JesseH> Generally though, the answer is yes.
<iwantlinux> thanks
<JesseH> :-)
<iwantlinux> how about installing a wine on lubuntu, will it work too?
<JesseH> Indeed, wine is a linux application, intended to work on many distros.
<JesseH> So if it works on Ubuntu, it will of course work on Lubuntu.
<iwantlinux> thanks alot
<JesseH> No problem.
<iwantlinux> i decided to change things i normally do in windows on linux alternative
<JesseH> That's great. :D
<iwantlinux> im just impress how open-source developers... made to these feats
<JesseH> It is sometimes amazing. :-)
<iwantlinux> thanks again JesseH~
<JesseH> Np :P
<cerebrate> Hello.
<JesseH> Bye cerebrate.
<stuartiannaylor> Hi apols, just did a install with the mini iso and then an apt-get install lubuntu-core and got loads on the install even end up with firefox and rythmbox installed? !!
<stuartiannaylor> raring 64
<stuartiannaylor> anyone in?
<stuartiannaylor> Hi apols, just did a install with the mini iso and then an apt-get install lubuntu-core and got loads on the install even end up with firefox and rythmbox installed? !!
<stuartiannaylor> philipballew? I am trying to get a minimal install of lubuntu
<stuartiannaylor> started with the mini.iso the lubuntu-core
<stuartiannaylor> but end up with firefox and all sorts of extra's such as rythmbox (raring 64) ?
<JesseH> stuartiannaylor, Hi
<leszek> hi
<JesseH> Sup leszek
<JesseH> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/lubuntu-core | Installation sizes for both amd64 and i386 say "30 kb"
#lubuntu 2014-06-23
<tbwa> hi all, new to Ubuntu/lubuntu, wanting to help out with testing. Anyone up for walking me through updating wiki pages?
<ianorlin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing  is the wiki page for testing
<tbwa> danke @iannorlin
<airtonix> having some issues disablin screen blanking and screen locking
<airtonix> i followed this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/130808/stop-xscreensaver-from-locking-screen-once-screensaver-starts. screen still blanks and locks.
<ianorlin> is this 14.04?
<airtonix> yeah should be. installed lubuntu-desktop over the top of gnome-ubuntu( or what ever the gnome-shell variant is called)
<airtonix> so it's not xscreen saver, but lightlocker?
<ianorlin> oh set lightlocker not to autostart automatically in defualt apps for lxsession
<airtonix> does that disable the workflow: lock workstation > blank screen ?
<airtonix> i mean my other option is to work out how to run synergy on the lock screen
<ianorlin> oh you just want to stop the automatic timeouts
<airtonix> one or the other
<airtonix> synergy on lock screen or stop timeouts
<onla> hmm.. I am having bad password problem with the wicd. I would like to try the fix method of uninstalling network-manager and then reinstalling wicd. However I don't have a wired connection  available, so I can't uinstall network manager, because I am connected thru that(cus wicd doesnt work). So I was wondering how I can download wicd and all dependencies to some directory smoothly, or do I really have to go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/wicd
<Unit193> apt-get download if you know the package list.
<onla> ok tks
<onla> afdter doing that, can I then use apt-get install package-name offline to install them, or will it download .deb files to some location where i need to dpkg install them or some other method
<onla> I guess I can search answer to that from google, but I try ask, cus it would be slow with mobile :)
<Unit193> No, apt-get install with the version in Trusty won't work like that.  If you recently downloaded the current version, it's already in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<onla> so apt-get install packages aswell as apt-get download packages go to that directory and stay there for only some amount of time before getting auto deleted? and those that I apt-get downloaded there, I have to manny install as I would normally do when installing from .deb files?
<onla> s/manny/manually
<Unit193> download = go to current, you just want the deb.  When you do updates, it'll cache them there unless you use  apt-get autoclean  and they are no longer on the repo mirror.
<onla> ah, so I can do apt-get download, and when I go offline and want to install, I do apt-get update
<Unit193> No.
<onla> I tried apt-get download and then checking with ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ the file I fetched is not there though
<hateball> onla: apt-get download fetches to current directory
<hateball> and if you're in /var without proper permissions it wont do much
<onla> oh i see
<onla> so I'll fetch the packages with apt-get download. What's the proper way to then install them?
<hateball> I'm not sure if there's any more "correct" way than with dpkg when you're installing them outside the repository
<onla> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> onla: Why not just [ apt-get install ] them?
<onla> I need to uninstall network manager and uninstall wicd and then install wicd, and only way for me to be online with this machine is by using network manager right now
<onla> and apt-get install requires me to be online
<onla> or maybe I just keep using this network manager.. it just doesn't show me the signal strength
<onla> maybe I could check it on cmd line
<hateball> iwconfig / iwlist
<onla> ye iwconfig shows ok.. I wonder why ppl want to use wicd then
<hateball> old habits die hard
<hateball> Maybe a long time ago network-manager stole their baby and they never forgave it
<onla> :)
<Glorfindel> Can you try lubuntu without installing it? I tried but couldn't figure it out
<Mikaela> When you boot your system from Lubuntu CD or USB it should ask you if you want to try without installing or install it.
<Glorfindel> That option didn
<Glorfindel> 't
<Glorfindel> show
<phillw> Glorfindel: I think you downloaded the alternate ISO, which doesn't have the 'Try' option.
<Glorfindel> ok
<Glorfindel> so get the other one?
<phillw> Glorfindel: yes, you need desktop version to have the 'Try' option.
<Glorfindel> Ok, I got the alternate one because it used less ram
<Glorfindel> Thanks for the help :)
<phillw> it uses less ram to install. how much ram have you got?
<Glorfindel> 256 mb
<phillw> you'd be better using the alternate for install. But you can try lubuntu using the desktop, just bear in mind it will be slow on your machine!
<Glorfindel> yeah I suppose
<Glorfindel> it has xp on it right now
<Glorfindel> suprisingly fast all things considered
<phillw> the installed system will be fast, but running from the CD (the 'Try' option) will be slow :)
<Glorfindel> ok
<Glorfindel> well thats fine then
<Glorfindel> what is the recommended min disk space?
<phillw> the absolute minimum would be ~5GB but that would not leave much room for files.
<Glorfindel> hmm, time to go free some more :)
<phillw> For test machines, I allocate 10GB, but the more you allocate the more you can save, this is more important if you have videos or a large music / image collection
<Glorfindel> no, non of that yet
<Glorfindel> *none
<phillw> the system itself takes ~ 2Gb
<Glorfindel> Alright
<Glorfindel> that could work
<Glorfindel> thanks again
<pmatulis> looks like the 14.04 installer does not recognize encrypted devices
<pantomime> any one using solarized with i3?
<gruntz> Hi! I would like to switch from xubuntu to lubuntu and I have one question; I do have an encrypted home directory, how to do reinstall without changing name of current username that I use?
<holstein> gruntz: you dont need to. you can just install lxde.. lubuntu and xubuntu are ubuntu
<holstein> sudo apt-get instalal lxde
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lxde
<holstein> gruntz: you can refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/UpgradeToLubuntu
<gruntz> I'd like to perform clean install
<holstein> gruntz: go for it. you dont need to to do what you are trying to do
<holstein> you should have a backup of you data regardless, since all hard drives fail
<holstein> i would open the enncrypted directory, in the simplest easiest way, and make a copy/backup of my data and config files.. and put them back in the fresh install
<gruntz> holstein: but if installer will ask me for username of new account and then if I call it the same, how would that act? I mean, there will be no conflict that /home/$USER is already created?
<gruntz> and /home/.ecryptfs
<holstein> gruntz: i would have my data backed up, regardless, and deal with how anythig "acts" at that point
<pantomime> you might get into some uid wonkyness, I think a clean install when dealing with encrypted drives is best
<holstein> ^ agreed
<holstein> and i would just move my data in to the new encrypted environment.. i wouldnd try and move the enctypted scenario
<gruntz> so ok
<gruntz> I do an reinstall
<gruntz> everything goes fine
<gruntz> it asks me for username
<gruntz> then I give it same as it exists on /home partition
<gruntz> and installer will handle it?
<gruntz> without errors?
<gruntz> or will it ask me for key to encrypted files?
<pantomime> unless you formnat that partition
<gruntz> okay
<holstein> gruntz: i would not have put the data in place by then.. i would just wait, and open the enctrypted partition and put my data back in..
<gruntz> holstein: that's what I always do
<pantomime> which is what holstein is suggestion, move the data, format over it and make a new encrypted drive
<gruntz> but it's too much work, I'm lazy ;)
<pantomime> move the data back
<gruntz> ah...
<holstein> lazy wont save the data, or make it easiest.. but, i would have backups regardless.. and for me, at least a temporary unencrypted, easiely read-able version of the data and configs i want.. on a seperate drive. that i can easily see, and access and copy back to whatever i want need//
<pantomime> looking at a lot more work if he doesnt back them up and cant get to that partition post installation
<Glorfindel> Is there any reason for lubuntu to not work in a VM? It says that the kernal doesn't support the processer
<Unit193> You don't have PAE enabled in the VMs config.
<ianorlin> ah yeah been there done that what hypervisor Glorfindel
<Glorfindel> It worked! thanks :)
<Glorfindel> and what do you mean ianorlin?\
<ianorlin> nevermind you solved the problem I meant hypervisor as the thing that runs the vms
<rafaellaguna> hello all
<Glorfindel> ok
<Glorfindel> thanks anyway :)
<onla> the network-manager didnt connect automatically to my wlan network eventhough I tagged in gui to connect. I didn't know how to connect cus in that gui there is no connect button. Also can't "save" settings there if I don't edit password. So I edited password by resetting it there and untagging auto connect and save, then reset and and tagged auto connect and save. Only now it connected to the network :(
<onla> I'll try sudo service network-manager restart next time
<onla> the password field is empty after I have saved it
<onla> ok, tagging the "all users" saved the pw and it auto connects ok tks bye
<onla> and see you soon
<Autoclesis> How do I force quit a program
<wxl> Autoclesis: there are so many ways to do it it's silly :) what program?
<Autoclesis> hey wxl !
<Autoclesis> Pithos
<wxl> !info pithos
<ubottu> pithos (source: pithos): Pandora Radio client for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.17-2 (trusty), package size 133 kB, installed size 528 kB
<Autoclesis> All functions have frozen
<wxl> i see
<wxl> should just be able to pop open a terminal and do "killall pithos"
<wxl> or alt-f2
<wxl> (run)
<Autoclesis> okay
<wxl> xkill is simple, too. you can run it (again, alt-f2 works) and click on the window you want to kill
<Autoclesis> Excellent
<Autoclesis> it worked
<wxl> you can also use the task manager but that's a pain in the backside
<Autoclesis> Pithos works fine but I used the built in "manage radio" function and it froze
<Autoclesis> Gracias, wxl
<wxl> Autoclesis: no experience with it so don't know what to tell you about that but de nada
<Autoclesis> It works again. :)
<Autoclesis> I will just avoid the advanced functions
<Autoclesis> !info mypaint
<ubottu> mypaint (source: mypaint): paint program for use with graphics tablets. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3 (trusty), package size 435 kB, installed size 1698 kB
<wxl> Autoclesis: there's also #pithos here
<Autoclesis> ah!
<wxl> Autoclesis: bug tracker here https://github.com/pithos/pithos/issues
<wxl> when in doubt, google ;)
<Autoclesis> Should I tell someone something?
<Autoclesis> lol
<wxl> it might be good to ask if it's a known issue
<Autoclesis> fair enough
<wxl> Autoclesis: how much memory do you have on your machine?
<Autoclesis> I'm not sure
<Autoclesis> It had Windows XP and then Ubuntu 12 and now Lubuntu
<wxl> Autoclesis: "cat /proc/meminfo | grep Mem" in terminal. it will tell you how many kB total and how many free
<Autoclesis> okay
<wxl> are you new to linux?
<Autoclesis> UXTerm or Xterm?
<Autoclesis> not really
<Autoclesis> just dumb
<wxl> doesn't matter. i'd probably use lxterminal if i were you
<wxl> Autoclesis: dumb and unaware are not the same thing, my friend. :)
<Autoclesis> thanks
<wxl> i mean you MIGHT be dumb but i'm giving you the benefit of the doubt ;)
<Autoclesis> They are asking me stuff on #pithos
<Autoclesis> ahhh
<Autoclesis> Thanks again, wxl !
#lubuntu 2014-06-24
<eletious> Hello everyone, it would appear as though I have done something stupid... or rather, have not done anything smart.
<wxl> hahaha
<eletious> I am using 13.04
<wxl> well there's your problem right there ;)
<eletious> Mistakes were made... people happened, and I forgot to update
<Unit193> This'll be fun.
<eletious> And then I remembered to update and very quickly realized that I have no idea how to.
<Unit193> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wxl> ooooo
<eletious> Wow that was easy
 * wxl golf claps
<Unit193> Pretty soon after trusty was released, I had to upgrade somebody's computer that didn't.
<Unit193> Actually, it's soon enough that the repos might still be where they normally are, for saucy.
<eletious> I'm gonna go with a fresh install.  Back up my files, I'll see ya'llz later
<Unit193> Where's the fun in that?
<luke_> how do I make the keyboard layout stay to gb, every time I login it changes to us
<luke_> I can run setxkbmap -layout 'gb' which will change it, but how do I make this persistent?
<luke_> the file  /etc/default/keyboard looks ok
<KaLu> hello
<KaLu> i'm tritng to install lubuntu 14.04 on my PPC G4
<KaLu> the problem is that the screen come in low depth resolution
<onla> maybe someone else will help you, i'm not pro with linux, but I would google something like video card driver ubuntu
<onla> find commands to check if your video card is detected
<onla> there is also the preferences -  monitor settings
<Murdock76> Cool I made it!  Hello all.
<melodie> hullo!
<Murdock76> I have a quick question.  Is anyone familiar with the Asus EEEPC 701 4G?  The Xandros operating system on it is freakishly outdated.  I did a web search on what would work on it, and Lubuntu came up.
<Murdock76> Would the hardware support the latest distro of Lubuntu?
<melodie> oh good!
<melodie> no idea
<holstein> i use it on a 900
<melodie> Murdock76 I have installed a custom openbox branded spinoff on a eeepc but this was not the exact same version as your's I think
<Murdock76> I tried Peppermint 4 initially.  Booted a Live USB.  It froze as I tried to run it.
<melodie> do you want to see the feedback about it?
<holstein> Murdock76: there are little better options for a full operating system than lubuntu
<holstein> you can try puppy linux, and other faster options, but, they have tradeoffs
<melodie> it was a eeepc C25 not idea if it's more powerfull or less than your's
<melodie> it was quite tiny though
<melodie> hello holstein !
<melodie> have you tried Bento? Or read about it?
<Murdock76> nope.  so far lubuntu and i think debian eee versions are what i've looked into since Peppermint was a fail.
<Murdock76> i found a spec page on the 701
<melodie> Ubuntu Openbox (Bento Village) on eeepc 1025c - http://forum.linuxvillage.org/index.php/topic,525.msg3334.html#msg3334
<Murdock76> it has intel celeron M 353
<Murdock76> 512MB of RAM
<holstein> Murdock76: peppermint was likely a "Fail" due to something else
<Murdock76> and a 4G solid state drive
<melodie> Murdock76 can it take more ram if you do install more?
<Murdock76> i believe the ram is upgradable
<holstein> Murdock76: you'll need to learn to confirm md5 sums and get a bootable stick regardless of what it is
<holstein> the ram is soldered in on the 701's
<holstein> you can look and confirm...
<Murdock76> the system on it now (Xandros
<Murdock76> )
<holstein> sure.. mine came with that
<Murdock76> was great back in the day but is badly obsolete today
<holstein> i wouldnt know.. i wiped it first thing
<Murdock76> firefox version on it is like 3.6 XD
<melodie> Murdock76 you might want to look at the features provided with Bento, and anyway you could try it as a live usb
<Murdock76> i'm looking at the bottom now...it has an access door.
<melodie> it is light on resource, used zram kernel module since the beginning and though not official works well nowadays on many machines. and will be kept up to date until 2017
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org/en/2013/11/bento-ubuntu-remix-rc/
<Murdock76> oh no i voided the warrenty seal XD
<melodie> Murdock76 it is of very little value I suppose? :)
<Murdock76> hmm the sticker on the RAM chip reads 1GB DDR2
<Murdock76> guess i have more RAM than i thought
<melodie> yes!
<melodie> 1 GB ram is great for Lubuntu as well as for Bento
<Murdock76> and it does appear soldiered in
<Murdock76> cool
<Murdock76> i
<melodie> bento idles at 100/130 MB according to what machine uses it
<Murdock76> i'm biased toward Lubuntu cause i have Ubuntu on the machine i am chatting on now, and it's great!
<melodie> is the cpu a 32bits or a 64bits cpu?
<Murdock76> 32 i believe
<Murdock76> i like that it's teeny but didn't cost over #1000
<Murdock76> $1000*
<Murdock76> battery winds down when not in use...only drawback of it to be honest
<melodie> Murdock76 "cat /proc/cpuinfo" can provide all info about the cpu
<melodie> sorry I don't get it about the battery and so (not English native... :/ )
<holstein> Murdock76: try it live, just dont assume, as yo udid with peppermint, if you get a "lockup"
<Murdock76> it sure does
<Murdock76> celeron 900MHz
<holstein> the battery support is typically never as good as when the company provides support officially
<melodie> Murdock76 celeron 900 Mhz? I'd cry.
<Murdock76> is there a bash command to find out hard drive space?
<melodie> we have a tiny Samsung N210 it has a core duo in the chipset, takes 32 and 64bits and
<melodie> yes Murdock76 "df -h"
<melodie> or "df"
<melodie> -h gives human readable output
<Murdock76> well i do have a 10" Acer Netbook.  That took to Peppermint just dandy!
<melodie> :)
<Murdock76> Win 7 Starter was anooying me.
<melodie> Murdock76 you might want to have a look at Bento, and try it out from usb live
<holstein> my 900 is the celeron 900mhz
<Murdock76> you think Bento would be better than Lubuntu?
<melodie> there are also 2 other all made themes for it ready to go
<melodie> Bento is not official Lubuntu is
<holstein> Murdock76: "better" is always a matter of opinion
<melodie> you try both and adopt which one you like :)
<Murdock76> brb...battery is blinking on it.
<melodie> Bento has been developped with a lot of care, and will continue to be that way, is stable, as a 12.04 built on LTS will be maintained as such (in the limits possible, never know what upstream will be up to, of course)
<melodie> and Trusty will be done just after (started but not available yet)
<Murdock76> wish i could remember how to check the HD space
<Murdock76> i go to file manager but can only check the properties on My Home
<Murdock76> Bento looks like a winner.
<Murdock76> Thanks guys!
<Murdock76> i gotta go for now.  have an appointment.
 * Murdock76 waves.
<Glorfindel> How do you connect to wifi in lubuntu? I tried network conections but it didn't conect
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> Glorfindel: its probably a simple issue of needing firmware.. is it a broadcom device?
<Glorfindel> I think it's an intel device
<Glorfindel> on a dell laditude d820
<ianorlin> Glorfindel: is this that you don't see nm-applet to connect to wifi?
<Glorfindel> I don't think so. What is it/does it look like
<holstein> Glorfindel: look down by the time, in the tray, and see if you see it there.. if not, your can open a terminal, and run "nm-applet" and see if it shows up.. you should check hardware switches as well
<Glorfindel> Nope, no icon
<Glorfindel> first thing I checked
<holstein> Glorfindel: then, you can run it, with nm-applet?
<Glorfindel> hw switches are on too
<Glorfindel> and I haven't tried yet
<Glorfindel> I is off, I'll brb
<Glorfindel> *it
<Glorfindel> to test it
<DoverMo> just installed lxde, and polkit doen't let me use shutdown/reboot options within upower menu
<Glorfindel> It worked for a little while, the icon showed anyway, but then it spewed a bunch of errors
<Glorfindel> in the terminal
<holstein> Glorfindel: messages, likely..
<Glorfindel> ok
<holstein> Glorfindel: you can set 'nm-applet' to autostart, or use "nm-applet &"
<Glorfindel> the icon dissapeared afterward though
<holstein> Glorfindel: it leaves when you close the terminal
<Glorfindel> this was on a live cd
<holstein> Glorfindel: sure... same on the live CD
<Glorfindel> and it disappeared before the terminal was closed
<holstein> Glorfindel: ok
<holstein> Glorfindel: try the command i gave, or share error output, or just install and upgrade
<Glorfindel> I copied the terminal output but the system stoped responding
<Glorfindel> and I had to restart
<DoverMo> still having trouble with lxde upower
<DoverMo> ugh
<Glorfindel> Maybe try google?
<Glorfindel> if no one is on to help
#lubuntu 2014-06-25
<Harris_He> Why I access lubuntu 14.04 via VNC without the desktop? add "lxsession" in the .xstartup ?
<Harris_He> I use xrdp but also failde
<Harris_He> failed
<murdock76> hi i'm back!
<murdock76> just wanted to thank the room.  i have lubuntu on my eeepc which i am on now.
<murdock76> i even got the wifi to work. :D
<markosejic> good day
<phillw> anyone testing the desktop ISO's for the alpha1 14.10?
<sydney> phillw: I havent et;from what i hear tough,it is very unstable,and may not even boot at all. ;)
<sydney> yet*
<sydney> though*
<phillw> sydney: you've heard wrong :P
<phillw> you are possibly think Qt, which is not going to arrive in 14.10 :)
<sydney> phillw: Great for you. :P
<sydney> Im out of here...
<phillw> Unit193: I'll do the amd64 desktop tests, if you will finish off the i386 ones? :)
<shuman> hmm.. Ok, I have to ask... is installing wine in lubuntu safe? :) there are many apps on the "To remove" list... such as lubuntu-desktop, udev, xorg any many others...
<holstein> shuman: shouldnt be..
<holstein> try.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> if no errors.. then, sudo apt-get install wine
<shuman> ok, dist-upgrade showed a long list to update so hope this fix this issue with wine ;)
<shuman> thank you
<Unit193>  > xorg
<shuman> if not, I'll let you know ;)
<shuman> holstein: thanks again, dist-upgrade helped ;)
<holstein> shuman: cheers
<netg00r00> Hey guys...   is there a reason Lubuntu 14.04 LTS is only supported for 3 years instead of 5 like the other LTS releases?
<holstein> netg00r00: most of the flavors are like that.. all, AFAIK
<netg00r00> most of the flvors are like what exactly?
<holstein> netg00r00: i know, ubuntustuduio decide 3 years, because we use xfce as xubuntu, and xubuntu does 3 years, so we can take advantage of their support for xfce, and not have to do our own support at the end
<holstein> netg00r00: mosts of the flavors are like that, that being what you are stating.. that = supported for 3 years.. not 5
<holstein> netg00r00: i know, lubuntu, xubuntu, and ubuntustudio are..
<holstein> and i can say exactly why ubuntustudio is..
<netg00r00> ok..
<holstein> i can speculate what lubuntu is,..
<netg00r00> I'm seriously looking to change over to something NOT unity based and just wanted to get some feedback on that..
<holstein> team size, and man power.. this is actually the first lubuntu LTS. they are using only 6 months.. period.. 12.04 lubuntu was only 6 months.. not LTS
<netg00r00> I know Mint is also supported for 5 years.. so, was just wondering..
<holstein> netg00r00: the main core os is still ubuntu, and that is supported for 5 years
<holstein> netg00r00: what does support mean?
<netg00r00> gotcha.
<holstein> netg00r00: its ubuntu core apps support.. the repos are up. kernel patches.. security fixes.. etc
<holstein> *then* there are flavor specifics
<holstein> if there were a specific issue with lubuntu 4 years from now, the team would say, "we dont support".. but, lxde is still getting security fixes from upstream
<netg00r00> makes sense...
<holstein> lxde and all ubuntu official repo applications
<holstein> now.. whats the difference in lxde and lubuntu?.. thats different
<netg00r00> I can tell ya that..
<holstein> but, if you were to install ubuntu, and then install lxde, you are supported for 5 years.. lts
<netg00r00> one is only the desktop enviroment.. and one is a full ditro..  ;)
<holstein> if you install lubuntu, you only get lubuntu specific tailored fixes and bugs addressed for 3
<netg00r00> I hear what you are saying about installing Ubunt first..  which is what I have now..  but, I prefer to have a clean install instead of a base install and a bunch of other desktops on top of that install..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> or, you could use the server iso..
<netg00r00> at this point, I'm not really interested in supporting Ubuntu base any longer...
<netg00r00> just how I feel about it..  but, I appreciate the help
<holstein> netg00r00: they are *all* ubuntu
<netg00r00> I understand that,.  but they are not all based on Unity..
<holstein> netg00r00: the mini iso is just that. literally 30mb's, give or take. its not the main ubuntu flavor
<holstein> its literally a minimal clean install base that you can add what you like, and not get a bunch of other desktops on top of that install, as you stated
<netg00r00> ok, I appreciate the clarification holstein  I'm still looing around a bit before I decide for sure..
<netg00r00> Thanks
<holstein> netg00r00: run lubuntu and whatever other ubuntu variants live to help decide
<netg00r00> yea, I plan to
<netg00r00> :)
#lubuntu 2014-06-26
<Shaniro> hi! is it normal that programs start up a bit slow / sluggish with lxde, in general?
<holstein> Shaniro: no
<holstein> depends on hardware specs and system config.. and hardware support
<Shaniro> holstein: ok. i'm running lubuntu form a usb drive (installed, not live), before i used kde. it responded with more "vigilance"
<holstein> live can make it run slower as well
<holstein> you have the read speed of USB and the stick
<Shaniro> nope, i run it in a certainly fine laptop. it has no hardrive. swappiness is 20
<Shaniro> *40
<holstein> nope?
<holstein> wel, i dont mean to instigate an agrument.. all im saying is, regardless, the speed of the drive where the installed or live OS is booting from is a factor, and a limit
<Shaniro> i'm not talking about booting up. i'm talking about when i start up programs, like a browser
<holstein> Shaniro: sure
<holstein> Shaniro: im talking about the read speed of *any* drive.. it'll load things at the speed of the drive.. if its a USB stick, then thats the limit
<Shaniro> the system itself doesn't freeze (wich is very good) but the programs start up very slowly. more slowly than with the standard kubuntu (also installed to usb drive, not live, installed)
<holstein> Shaniro: you are likely comparing an older version of kubuntu with a newer version of lubuntu?
<Shaniro> oh. that could be possible. i was running kde 4 how ever
<Shaniro> i have a feeling, i'm doing something wrong with my set up.
<holstein> Shaniro: im not arguing your KDE wasnt faster that LXDE.. but, its a fact that lxde is considered lighter than KDE, and you are comparing more than just the desktops there
<holstein> you would need something like kubuntu and lubuntu 14.04. both the same kernel.. then, thats a better analogous test
<Shaniro> holstein: it is! i can see it very well myself. i'm not whineing about it. it just surprised me that the "start up time" with any program is so much longer.
<holstein> Shaniro: you are free to "whine about it", just somewhere else ;) ..im just trying to help with test cases
<holstein> Shaniro: you can try something that loads into ram..
<Shaniro> holstein: =) well i'm a speciall case maybe. yes. i'm loading most of it to ram.
<Shaniro> 2gb
<holstein> Shaniro: you are doing what to load what into ram?
<holstein> Shaniro: you are using boot to ram? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<Shaniro> swappiness 40, installed to usb (8gb) another usb stick with 4gb indicated as swap
<holstein> i find, swappiness can be more problem than its worth.. i wouldnt expect magic there. and i wouldnt be swapping to the USB
<holstein> in fact, i would install to the USB stick onto one ext2 partition without swap
<Shaniro> i could try it. i'm just a bit buzzled, my previous experiences with lxde+<anything> were extreamly good.
<Shaniro> possible a hardware thing then. but thanks holstein =)
<holstein> Shaniro: im not sure what i read there
<holstein> Shaniro:  you are saying, you would try it? but your experience with lxde + anything were good?
<holstein> Shaniro: that makes me thing you have read that i have somehow suggested an alternative to lxde?
<holstein> Shaniro: im talking about basic disk managment.. i dont personally put swap on usb sticks.. or sd cards
<Shaniro> no, you misunderstood me a bit. also i did expalain it a bit wrong
<Shaniro> lets start again ;) so i have this set up.
<Shaniro> the 4gb swap drive is there for a back up if something big happens
<Shaniro> i don't want to swap to the "main" usb stick becouse it will slow the system it self down
<Shaniro> atm. i don't even need any of swap (thank you lxde, with kde, there would be usage already)
<holstein> Shaniro: i think you are over complicating the setup, and doing things that are actually slowing things down that you think are helping
<Shaniro> this set up works just fine. BUT the programs start up kinda slow
<holstein> Shaniro: if it worked fine, you wouldnt be here, friend..
<Shaniro> with kubuntu...
<Shaniro> holstein: ok. it early morning here.
<Shaniro> i'll get a good sleep and visit you again tomorrow
<Shaniro> (most likely i just facepalm myself becouse i've made some stupid mistake)
<Shaniro> c'ya
<lagggggg> ..
<dotdut> anyone here?
<hateball> Surely a few
<wad67> Hello all, having a little trouble with a network bridge. I have an ethernet cable from my router, going into my motherboard on this here lubuntu machine, I have an ethernet card plugged into my PCI slot and an ethernet cable running to a laptop I want to bridge my connection to, the windows 7 laptop flat out refuses to connect to the bridge and I
<wad67> am not 100% if I have it set up correctly. If someone would be so inclined to lend a hand I would be quite happy, thanks.
<wad67> Going to try and boot into lubuntu on my laptop, and see If I can connect easier from there\
<wad67> still no luck, might try another card I got
<tony_> can anyone tell me where i need to go to added my wireless adapter so ubuntu will see it?
<tony_> *add
<BrianEquator> Hi there. I'm a newbie to Lubuntu and tried to install it on an Eee PC 701 using the alternate installer. But I only get to the console. During installation I got a dependency error with libunity and libunity-scopes-json-def-desktop. Any hints? Thx.
<phillw> BrianEquator: first run the self check on the CD
<BrianEquator> Ok. Boot from CD?
<wxl> libUNITY is part of lubuntu?
<wxl> !info libunity
<ubottu> Package libunity does not exist in trusty
<wxl> hah
<BrianEquator> wxl: I was surprised too.
<BrianEquator> I booted from the USB stick now and started the self test. The integrity test failed. So I should download the ISO file again?
<wxl> BrianEquator: yes and double check md5 against the published values on the iso and if that succeeds on the usb stick too
<wxl> !md5 | BrianEquator
<ubottu> BrianEquator: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<BrianEquator> Thank you very much everybody!
<pmatulis> looks like pcmanfm is finally working decently with 14.04
<pmatulis> thanks for that
<phillw> BrianEquator: we always ask people to run the self check, and we're as guilty as everyone for not doing. But if you ever get a weird error meaasage... 1st thing is to check the ISO. To save downloading the entire ISO again, you can usr zsync.
<phillw> s/usr/use
<wxl> it's official: 14.10 alpha1 is here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2014-June/008059.html
<SpComb> does it have systemd?
<BrianEquator> phillw: Thanks again. The ISO file is okay. Now trying with another USB stick.
<phillw> BrianEquator: there are issues with making usb sticks. I'd suggest heading to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI and having a read of that. We know that works :)
<BrianEquator> phillw: I will look for that. Until now I used unetbootin-windows-608.exe. But with the other stick the Integrity test fails exactly at the same place.
<phillw> BrianEquator: he has also got https://help.ubuntu.com/community/9w
<phillw> I just look after the non-pae kernel and host all his stuff :)
<phillw> He's happy yo help people out, although I must say that he has done a fantastic job of the wiki pages.
<phillw> s/yo/to
<BrianEquator> May I ask another weird question?
<phillw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BrianEquator> Okay, sorry. Question: I checked the MD5 of the first file where the Integrity check fails. But the MD5 of the file is the same as listed in md5sum.txt.
<phillw> if the iso is okay (always a good start) then it is the writing it to usb that is failing, this is a known issue and the install team say to use dd :) This is part of what OBI makes a bit easier.
<BrianEquator> Ye
<BrianEquator> Yes, I understand that. But if I copy the corrupted file from USB to hard disk and check the MD5 from exactly this one it seems to be okay. But I'll look for dd now.
<phillw> BrianEquator: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI has dd images, or if you have the ISO, simply dd it yourself :)
<Pat___> Hi, I'm trying to fix a read only usb stick using lubuntu could you please help
<phillw> Pat___: what is on the usb stick?
<Pat___> xbmc
<comics_idees> hi any news from lubuntu?
<phillw> comics_idees: the alpha1 for 14.10 is out in the wild :)
<comics_idees> I use long term version
<phillw> comics_idees: for LTS, no news is always good news :D
<comics_idees> any good application to download?
<phillw> comics_idees: it is your computer, install whatever you would like, play with it. If you don't like it, remove it :) LSC is a great tool to have a read through :)
<comics_idees> what is lsc
<wxl> comics_idees: lubuntu software center
<wxl> thanks
<wxl> oops wrong channel :)
<Unit193> 'Welcome, dear.
#lubuntu 2014-06-27
<LuiX>  greetings to everyone! i was hoping if someone can help me troubleshoot some connectivity issues on a Ubuntu 10.04 running on an old pentium 2 computer. Here's some data i've collected. http://pastebin.com/GrBXi5Y9
<holstein> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<holstein> please install lubuntu 14.04 for desktop support
<HiDeHo> Hi all i am having problems with session saving on shutdown any ideas.
<tc-smith> Hello #lubuntu!
<tc-smith> I am a Linux newbie and have just installed Lubuntu 14.04 on an old Mac. One of the problems I'm having is that in documentation I find many references to "System > Administration" but that does not appear in my menu.
<tc-smith> Can anyone help me understand why?
<tc-smith> Hmm… nobody's home?
<pair0doc> why does the lubuntu alternate install cd take so long and seem to hang after choosing a keyboard map?
<phillw> pair0doc: I usually disconnect from internet when doing an alternate install, otherwise it downloads from the internet instead of using what is on the CD :)
<pair0doc> ty phillw, but that is even before it fetches pkg for the install. on the lubuntu site for the minimum install it said that it could take upto 90 mins on a low ram system.
<pair0doc> This is not a low ram system.
<pair0doc> The only reason that I need the alt install is cause the main line installer turned raid on and I am not using raid.
<rafaellaguna> hola
<onla_> my sounds stopped working. I'm not sure if they stopped working aftger I installed mumble couple hours ago, or some time a bit later. I rebooted and still no sounds. I ran alsamixer and it is not muted there
<onla_> where can I find some sound settings elsewhere in lubuntu?=
#lubuntu 2014-06-28
<djbeirut> hi.. i have the latest lubuntu installed. and i am having a problem with usb devices not being assigned to ttyUSB device, any help or sugestions would be greatky appriciated!
<wxl> djbeirut: what usb device(s) and what device file are they being assigned to?
<djbeirut> wx1 it's a card reader called IDBridge CT30 lsusb shows: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 08e6:3437 Gemplus GemPC Twin SmartCard Reader
<djbeirut> i am not sure what you mean with device file being assigned to or how to find that out.
<wxl> djbeirut: so look under /dev/bus/usb/002
<wxl> djbeirut: it should be /dev/bus/usb/002/006
<djbeirut> crw-rw-r--+ 1 root root 189, 133 Jun 28 03:38 006
<djbeirut> the file is empty though
<wxl> do you have anything plugged into it?
<djbeirut> yes.. i have a card in it.
<wxl> are you just trying to access teh card?
<djbeirut> yeah.. it's a card for a norweigan online gaming thing. looks like good old big simcard
<wxl> hm
<wxl> wonder if the issue isn't driver related
<djbeirut> donno... found this though https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2014-March/184055.html
<wxl> try doing lsusb -t
<djbeirut> http://pastebin.com/VgZg1BiD
<wxl> note line 6
<wxl> it's not using a driver
<wxl> which is to say it won't work XD
<wxl> you expect this to be a usb to serial device?
<djbeirut> yes
<wxl> you might want to google that device id and figure out what driver to use
<wxl> IF there is one
<holstein> or, ask the creators of the device for linux support.. if they didnt promise it would work, it may not.. its challenging when things done just work "out of the box"
<wxl> um, yeah, that's a big ole maybe
<wxl> anyways headed home
<wxl> good luck
<djbeirut> thanks man! :)
<holstein> well, its probably not going to happen, but that is who definitively can support the device
<holstein> all of linux and ubuntu and lubuntu are open and available for them to provide support..
<djbeirut> they said it is supposed to work with linux though
<holstein> djbeirut: ok.. what did who say, specifically? are you meeting the requirements?
<djbeirut> buypass said that.. the ones who sent out the card reader to me in the first place.
<holstein> djbeirut: share what they said, with the requirements, and any information on a driver they provide.. id be glad to look at that
<holstein> though, ideally, if they provide support, i would ask for the support they provide for the thing they make
<djbeirut> they say nothing about the driver.
<holstein> djbeirut: ?
<holstein> djbeirut: ok.. what does who say, specifically?
<djbeirut> buyoass says that the cardreader which they sent to me is supposed to work with linux. they didn't say how but they said that it is compatible
<holstein> djbeirut: can you please quote whatever who said?
<djbeirut> http://support.gemalto.com/index.php?id=pc_usb_tr_and_pc_twin
<holstein> djbeirut: if they say its supported in a certain kernel version, that helps
<djbeirut> this is from the manufacture website
<holstein> djbeirut: the link says "drivers"
<holstein> http://support.gemalto.com/index.php?id=pc_usb_tr_and_pc_twin#linux
<djbeirut> yeah from the manufacture yes. .not buypass
<holstein> TIPS: Use the package manager from your specific Linux distribution to search for the libccid library and install it.
<holstein> djbeirut: have you done that? ^^
<holstein> !info libccid
<ubottu> libccid (source: ccid): PC/SC driver for USB CCID smart card readers. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.15-1 (trusty), package size 75 kB, installed size 319 kB
<holstein> djbeirut: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libddid
<holstein> djbeirut: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libccid
<holstein> ^^ sorry for the typo.. but, that should install the drivers that they say the device needs for you to comply with the requirements
<djbeirut> just did that..
<djbeirut> looks a bit different now under lsusb -t
<holstein> djbeirut: that should install what you need.. not sure if its a module that needs a reboot, or what
<djbeirut> http://pastebin.com/PEjvKNKT
<djbeirut> i'm rebooting just in case
<djbeirut> rebooted.. still no ttyUSB
<holstein> djbeirut: i dont read anything at the site that makes me think that should be there.. what are you expecting ? and why? what is the goal?
<djbeirut> holstein because i'm trying to setup this: http://www.streamboard.tv/wiki/OSCam/en/Config/oscam.server#device
<djbeirut> and it is asking for device parameters which looks something like this: device = /dev/ttyUSB0
<holstein> djbeirut: i would *not* jump to that
<holstein> djbeirut: seems like you could ask a more simpler question with a more simple scnario.. i would want to know if the thing is working.. and being supported by the driver you literally just installed
<holstein> *then* when the device is working, you can move on to the other parts..
<holstein> the "sreamboard" may not be aware of what gets labeled, and how it gets labeled..
<djbeirut> i don't know if the device is working or not.. just installed it and can't test it. but it looks better now since lsusb -t says that it uses a driver which it didn't earlier
<djbeirut> "sreamboard" =
<holstein> djbeirut: you *can* test it, though.. and should, and im suggesting by a simpler method that what you linkede
<djbeirut> ?
<holstein> linked*
<holstein> djbeirut: sreamboard is a typo for streamboard..
<holstein> djbeirut: its not a streamboard device.. so, they may not know how the labels work... if you are just blinly trusting that they may be correct..
<ianorlin> join #lubuntu-offtopic
<onla> anye good and cheap wlan adapter that works well or out of the box on lubuntu that I could buy from dealextreme.com
<phillw> onla: there's a good cheap one you can get direct from china :)
<phillw> 802.IIN wifi usb adaptor
<phillw> (amazon have it from various people), takes ~ 1 week to arrive (I have several now that I know they are cheap and work out of the box).
<melodie> hello phillw !
<phillw> hi melodie :)
<onla> I buy this. cheap and lot of reviews and works on linux out of the box for ppl, so I guess would be same with lubuntuhttp://www.dx.com/p/ultra-mini-nano-usb-2-0-802-11n-150mbps-wifi-wlan-wireless-network-adapter-48166#.U66v3HWSykA
<phillw> onla: I get http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/251211328728?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108 as it has an ariel if you want to extend the range
<phillw> that's about the only difference i can see :)
<onla> I prefer dx because there are no postal fees
<onla> oh it says psotage: free, but then some notes about outside uk
<onla> never bought anything from ebay or amazon
<phillw> onla: I'm sure amazon have US site :)
<onla> http://www.dx.com/p/mini-100mw-150mbps-ieee802-11b-g-n-usb-wifi-wireless-network-adapter-w-antenna-black-117398
<onla> I'm in finland
<phillw> but, as mine shipped direct from china, i don't think it makes any difference where in the world you are :)
<phillw> onla: that's the one :)
<koell> phillw: :3
<McErroneous> Hi, I am looking to disable ipv6 in lubuntu, but i can't find a ipv6-modul in the output of "lsmod" , like in ubuntu... . What do i have to do to disable ipv6 on reboot ?
<phillw> Lucid-Gnu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/346126/how-to-disable-ipv6-on-ubuntu
<Lucid-Gnu> phillw: Is IPv6 firmly compiled into the lubuntu kernel ?
<phillw> Lucid-Gnu: afaik, it is a module
<Lucid-Gnu> phillw: then ti should work like in ubuntu, if you do "lsmod |grep ipv6" it is going to list the ipv6-module, not so in lubuntu.. afaik..
<Lucid-Gnu> in ubuntu i would disable ipv6 by peventing the module beeing loaded...., by modifying /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf <- "blacklist ipv6" (add to last line maybe )
<phillw> Lucid-Gnu: try what they say at that link. phillw@piglet:/etc$ cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<phillw> 0
<Lucid-Gnu> but i found , this doesn't work in lubuntu... , so my guess the ipv6-module has a different name in lubuntu, or may its a pack of moduled beeing loaded (without all modules being mentioned) or ipv6 is firmly compiled into lubuntu Kernel...
<phillw> so, mine is not disabled
<Lucid-Gnu> did it...
<Lucid-Gnu> k..., sorry..
<phillw> networking is looked after by 'core' it's not a flavour specific thing, so I've no idea as to where any difference has come from.
<Lucid-Gnu> hmm.., i would like to know, too...
<phillw> the answers on askubuntu are using sysctl.conf and not modprobe (and that is for ubuntu, not lubuntu). Therefore, I'd be inclided to go with that solution.
<Lucid-Gnu> you know..., i am a oldschool type person..., i like to break things down a littlebit, instead of just doing what i am told... to do..
<Lucid-Gnu> for the sake of my own understanding...
<Lucid-Gnu> so i am a disturbing person i guess..., i like to question a lot...
<phillw> Lucid-Gnu: have a read of http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/en/man8/sysctl.8.html
<phillw> That makes it a lot clearer to me :)
<Lucid-Gnu> "sysctl -a |wc -l" shows there about 740 different values that can be configured by sysctl..
<Lucid-Gnu> wc = "word count"
<Lucid-Gnu> "-l"option shows number of lines..
<Lucid-Gnu> Anybody knows how to switch from one tab to another in LX-Terminal (Keyboard-Shortcut) ?
<McErroneous> okay, i found it, to switch between opentabs (LX-Terminal) press "ALT+Nr" (of the TAB)
<McErroneous> puhhh, was about to change the distro again...
<McErroneous> or install another terminal....
<phillw> ipV4 and ipV6 support is installed when the kernel is compiled.
<phillw> the config file for the kernel is 7635 lines long >:o
<McErroneous> ubuntu source code  (10.04) has more then 10 million lines...
<McErroneous> DVD...
<McErroneous> i think...
<holstein> McErroneous: 10.04?
<phillw> McErroneous: that file, is just the config file for making the kernel, not the release :P I'm currently learning thjings about kernel :)
<McErroneous> to verify number the number "ubuntu-source-code lines" you could do something like "wc -l ./Ubuntu-DVD.iso" i guess...
<McErroneous> the amount of numbers in the
<holstein> verify the # of lines?
<TeraJL> hi there, i've installed lubuntu then when i installed nvidia recommended drivers my screen gets all black (after flashing the login terminal)
<TeraJL> i can't even change TTY, is there any way to access the lubuntu terminal from the livecd?
<sydney> TeraJL: What do you mean? The live cd's terminal or the installed os'es terminal?
<phillw> TeraJL: I don't have nvidia, have a read of http://askubuntu.com/questions/325971/black-screen-after-booting-after-installed-nvidia-drivers
<TeraJL> sydney: i can't access others tty, it's all black and nothing works, i wanted to know if is there any way to atleast access the terminal from live cd or from the pc, so i can uninstall nvidia drivers
<phillw> TeraJL: also http://askubuntu.com/questions/431244/black-screen-after-login-nvidia-driver-installation may help
<TeraJL> but Ctrl+Alt+F1 is not working
<TeraJL> on live cd it works
<sydney> TeraJL: Ask your question on #ubuntu
<phillw> I *think* you have to interrupt the boot, before the driver gets loaded
<TeraJL> i'm asking
<sydney> TeraJL: oops,i just saw that. :D
<phillw> TeraJL: how comfortable are you with terminal
<phillw> I can get your 'machine' mounted using the LiveCD and then you can use whatever instructions you wish to apt-get remove <your nvidea driver> is that okay for you?
<TeraJL> im comfortable with the terminal but i can't access it
<TeraJL> on recovery mode when i turn on network manager it gives me two warning and freezes
<phillw> you can use the LiveCD :D
<phillw> if that does not boot, then something is either wrong with the CD or something is very wrong with your computer....
<rafaellaguna> hello
<TeraJL> on the display settings i only get a very small resoltuion and can't increase it
<rafaellaguna> TeraJL, did you installed the proprietary drivers? sometimes you get more resolutions with those
<TeraJL> i've followed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver after my pc stopped booting
<rafaellaguna> it's just a fix for blank screens, your system is failing on resolution, right?
<TeraJL> yes
<rafaellaguna> what driver are you using?
<sgdfger> OMFG
<sgdfger> i hacked google
<sgdfger> click
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> omg
<sgdfger> lol
<sgdfger> cliekc
<TeraJL> nvidia,
<sgdfger> \argermgnjeingr
<sgdfger> ergnin
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> NOW
<sgdfger> it's gonna sissperar
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> http://bitbin.it/CjVe7yH5
<sgdfger> help
<rafaellaguna> plase, operator, ban it
<phillw> got to love k-lines :)
<TeraJL> i've install nvida drivers and i get the black screen again
<rafaellaguna> so you can't see nothing?
<phillw> TeraJL: does your LiveCD boot? you never replied....
<popey> hello!
<popey> Does lubuntu ship with zram on by default?
<phillw> popey: yes
<popey> thanks phillw
<phillw> well, with desktop installer, it is enabled throughout the installer. not turned on for the alternate installer, but is turned on for lubuntu desktop :)
<TeraJL> the livecd boots and the resolution is fine
<rafaellaguna> TeraJL, so using generic driver you can work?
<TeraJL> the pc turned on now (15min later)
<rafaellaguna> try to remove it and re-set nouveau
<TeraJL> i've just done that
<TeraJL> i think.. i made the first awnser (http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver)
<TeraJL> the pc is working but it seems to be taking 15min to boot
<rafaellaguna> and with nouveau activated it lasts 15 min boot?
<rafaellaguna> does it happen with livecd too?
<TeraJL> nouveau is very fast booting but wrong resolution
<rafaellaguna> maybe you should use the nvidia edge ppa
<rafaellaguna> which version of Lubuntu do you have?
<TeraJL> 14.04
<TeraJL> just installed it
<rafaellaguna> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<rafaellaguna> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<rafaellaguna> This will install the very last build, maybe it has a fix
<rafaellaguna> nvidia is really tricky
<djbeirut> hi.. i can't make my card reader map to ttyUSB. the driver is installed and i can read from the card using pcsc_scan. any help would be appreciated.
<TeraJL> its not being easy to convine my friend to use linux now xD
<rafaellaguna> trust me, this is not normal ;)
<rafaellaguna> Linux is very much friendly now
<TeraJL> i've used arch / ubuntu / elementary / manjaro and opensuse on the last 2 years, on the exact same pc he is using and never had this problem
<rafaellaguna> convinced a few friends, no problems at all, except a really bad taste using a graphics program, LOL
<rafaellaguna> I'm pretty sure the Edge drivers will solve it
<rafaellaguna> and you can "tweak" some things with the nvidia-settings utility and force more resolutions. I did it with my crappy monitor, and set it to 2600 (ugly result, btw), butthis was impossible with this tool
<TeraJL> he is installing an older version, if it works its fine for me.. but if it matters , it is removing nvidia-331 and installing nvidia-304
<rafaellaguna> and do what I say, play with nvidia-settings, and don't forget to set vsync to NOPE
<rafaellaguna> TeraJL, you may need to install nvidia-settings as a standalone package, it's not included with the drivers
<Ghark> Hey. I'm having some trouble with Samba. On both my desktop and laptop I've marked my 'public' folder for sharing, will full access to everyone, and set their permissions so that anyone can view content, change content and access content. However when I try to access my desktop's public folder from my laptop (or visa versa) I get a dialouge saying 'Failed to mount Windows share: Permission denied'. What have I done wrong?
<djbeirut> -
<phillw> djbeirut: I do not have such  a device, but suggest you look at http://forums.reprap.org/read.php?12,4546
<djbeirut> problem solved. thank you :)
<phillw> djbeirut: always good to have a happy outcome :)
#lubuntu 2014-06-29
<McErroneous> Hi, how do i add my user to a group ? I just forgot that command ?
<McErroneous> "man usermod"
<sere> j
<Bercik_> hello
<cjohnston> Hey.. if I instll LXQt, is there anything else I need to do or is automatically default?
<phillw> cjohnston: a backup, LXQt is extremely unstable!
<phillw> so, do it as a dual boot :)
<cjohnston> phillw: I'm setting it up on an old machine I don't *need*.. :-)
<phillw> cjohnston: there will still be times it will not boot, and you may need to mount it to do mods :)
<cjohnston> ack
<Unit193> cjohnston: Just select the correct session on the login screen, and right now not QLubuntu.
<cjohnston> thanks Unit193 and phillw
<phillw> cjohnston: have a read of https://github.com/lxde/lxde-qt/wiki/The-Status-of-Qt5-Porting I think that's the most upto date entry :)
<xet7> How can I get Mac PowerBook G4 Nvidia graphics working in Lubuntu 14.04? Config file is missing from paste site.
<xet7> I'd like to not install old Ubuntu where graphics work.
<ianorlin> which nvidia graphics do you know?
<xet7> NVidia GeForce4 MX
<xet7> I get that info from Mac side command system_profiler
<xet7> Old Ubuntu Edgy works, but it's old
<ianorlin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2223134 is a thead about your card that might have a solution
<ianorlin> !nomodeset
<Unit193> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xet7> On PowerBook G4 when I use nomodeset, there is only mouse pointer on the screen and nothing else. How can I fix it?
<phillw> xet7:  unless wxl is about, for Mac issues, you're better using the mailing list. We do not have many Mac people and they're in different time-zones.
<xet7> ok
<phillw> xet7: also, the links at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64#Other_links may well provide the information you need. The Mac people are a pretty determined group :)
<fallingskies> does lubuntu by default block my ssh-tunnel port forwarding?
#lubuntu 2015-06-22
<logan0405> Hi anyone know a way to disable touchpad when typing?
<Remoboth> logan0405 -  YEs.
<Remoboth> logan0405 -  GIve me a second.
<logan0405> Hey I found it one the lubuntu wiki just now...
<logan0405> trying to configure my touchpad to work well heheh
<logan0405> can't get sensitivity quite right
<Remoboth> logan0405 -  https://launchpad.net/touchpad-indicator
<logan0405> FingerLow must be less that FingerHigh?
<logan0405> Can't get my double tapping to work
<logan0405> I'm gonna restart
<logan0405> strange... double tapping doesnt work when I press alt to move windows
<logan0405> But it works fine when I click mousepad in
<logan0405> I have to double tap really hard when holding alt
<logan0405> So weird
<logan0405> Once I have grabbed the window once, and continue holding alt tapping works normally
<logan0405> Anyone know what might be going on?
<logan0405> Oh you know what
<logan0405> I see whats happening
<logan0405> disable touchpad while typing causes it
<logan0405> heheh
<logan0405> alright theres an option to allow modifier keys, nice synaptics well done
<Remoboth> Final issue... I have a game called "Criticalmass" listed in my start menu list that I thought I Deleted... THe problem is that no matter how many times I try to delete the icon it pops up again in " /home/USERNAME/.local/share/applications "
<Remoboth> What can I do to finally delete this fucking application?
<ianorlin> have you unistalled the package
<ianorlin> is there one systemwide in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<ianorlin> have you uninstalled packages?
<Remoboth> ianorlin -  I uninstaled the criticalmass package, yes.
<Remoboth> CHecking everything else.
<Remoboth> GIve me a sec.
<Remoboth> ianorlin -  There is one in usr/share/applications
<logan0405> I'm getting my lubuntu desktop lookin niiiice
<logan0405> any devs here? I'm wondering how pcmanfm works as desktop application
<logan0405> looking to replace it with terminal and auto gain focus
<Remoboth> ianorlin -  Got it! Thank you.
<logan0405> i love lxde
<mapppps> hi all
<mapppps> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<mapppps> but the url is fine? opened in ffox?
<Unit193> !eolupgrades | mapppps
<ubottu> mapppps: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sameeroak> hello
<sameeroak> i want to mount /tmp with noexec flag. but my /etc/fstab doesn't have entry for /tmp
<sameeroak> can someone please tell me how to add an entry of /tmp in /etc/fstab. my /etc/mtab shows and entry for /tmp with tmpfs fs.
<holstein> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<holstein> sameeroak: you can follow any ubuntu guides you find
<holstein> though, you may be able to outline the larger goal you have, and get a "better" suggestion
<sameeroak> holstein: thank you very much for your reply. i'm not being able to find an entry in /etc/fstab
<sameeroak> holstein: i simply want to remount /tmp with noexec flag.
<holstein> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0
<sameeroak> i've this virtual machine, ubuntu 14
<holstein> ^ thats my default line from fstab
<holstein> 14.04*
<sameeroak> yes.
<holstein> anyways, you can just use the mount commands, you dont *have* to use fstab..
<sameeroak> holstein: so you mean, can i just go ahead and add this line in fstab and reboot the machine, right?
<holstein> sameeroak: i cant say, since, i dont know anything about your setup
<sameeroak> holstein: i know, it used the mount command to start with. however, it threw the error:
<holstein> sameeroak: you say, you dont have the entry, thats the entry i have.. you can add it, and edit the flags, and know how to edit/fix fstab if you break it
<sameeroak> root@crtqa-virtual-machine:~# mount -o remount,noexec /tmp
<sameeroak> mount: can't find /tmp in /etc/fstab
<holstein> or, just mount with the mount command..
<ricanlinux> hey does anyone know if the lubuntu project will continue with powerpc development? I know on the site it states you staying with LTS releases. Just curios to see if it just stay with 14.04
<holstein> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture until 6.10. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<holstein> ricanlinux: its a community project, anyways
<sameeroak> holstein: it's a virtual machine.
<sameeroak> holstein: do you want to see the output of df -lPh ?
<holstein> sameeroak: sure, i get that, friend.. virtual machines have virtual filesystems..
<sameeroak> holstein: that's the problem, you've got that correct. so how can i remount /tmp then?
<ricanlinux> i know it is a community project, so does that mean that questions on Lubuntu PPC are addressed here?
<ricanlinux> are not i mean
<holstein> ricanlinux: correct. its not an "official" port, generally.. but, as long as *any* ubuntu is released, for ppc, there should be lxde in the repos, and you can install
<ricanlinux> ok thanks
<holstein> sameeroak: do *you* see it listed in fstab?
<sameeroak> holstein: no. that's the problem.
<holstein> sameeroak: then, i would simply try adding it, and reboot, or, look into why you dont have it
<sameeroak> holstein: i tried to find out, but didn't get any specific reason. as you've suggested, i'll try to add the entry as you showed in first couple of messages.
<hyde> Hi, I need to edit remote files over ssh (with pubkey auth) from Lubuntu desktop. Can I easily get the remote mounted as filesystem, or is there an editor which can do it directly over ssh?
<hyde> (I mean, I can do this the hard way, I'm looking for an easy way under Lubuntu, and didn't find anything under the desktop menu)
<ianorlin> hyde: which editor?
<ianorlin> you can mount in pcmanfm with sftp and then editing it should work I think
<hyde> ianorlin: ah, looks like it's there. I didn't think to look inside pcmanfm. Thanks!
<sameeroak> friends, any go start up companies in europe?
<sameeroak> i'm start ups working in go?
<ianorlin> sameeroak: this is a support channel for lubuntu I don't know about go companies and don't know of any user facing packages in lubuntu written in go by default
<sameeroak> ianorlin: extremely sorry, i wanted to post the message to #go-nuts. posted here by mistake. again, extremely sorry.
<ianorlin> oh that makes more sense
<whytrytofly> hello
<whytrytofly> does anyone know how to addsome free space from a partition that i deleted to my lubuntu partition
<Gibarian> Any dropbox user around?
<holstein> Gibarian: yes
<Gibarian> Do you know if the white box issue (tray icon in white box) has been solved?
<Gibarian> In the current Lubuntu release
<holstein> Gibarian: i would ask the creators, or just try it.. i dont think its anything that lubuntu can solve, specifically, though, with all the GTK changes, i would expect "issues" for a bit
<Gibarian> holstein: ok
<jay8347> what is the command to disable the webcam on a laptop
<holstein> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<holstein> or, you may find you can disable  it in the bios..
<holstein> jay8347: whats the goal? you'll likely find that, you dont need to disable components like that, in linux, in regard to system resources
<jay8347> i tried to black list uvcvideo and it also disabled my keyboard
<jay8347> my goal is i want my webcam to always be turned off
<holstein> jay8347: sure.. so, can you disable it in the bios?
<jay8347> i do not think I have that option
<jay8347> i was looking for a way to shut it off in linux ............if possible
<holstein> jay8347: maybe check and see, since, that will be off.. also, a piece of tape is easy
<holstein> jay8347: its "off" in linux, if you are not using it
<jay8347> well i guess I do not want a hacker to be able to turn it on
<holstein> jay8347: you guess? why not try and "hack" your machine and turn it on?
<jay8347> I cant hack my machine I am not skillful enough
<holstein> anyways, you can simply blacklist, or disable in the bios.. but, if a "hacker" had access, then could just undo the blacklist, and hide that they did that.. so, *if* you are worried about 'hackers', a software solution is likely not going to address that
<jay8347> I was thinking via the internet a hacker could turn my cam on and spy on me or turn the mic on etc...
<holstein> jay8347: sure, and unblacklist, or, what about injecting something into the uefi bootloader to renable in the bios?
<jay8347> Module                  Size  Used by ctr                    13049  2  ccm                    17731  2  snd_hda_codec_hdmi     47547  1  snd_hda_codec_realtek    77185  1  snd_hda_codec_generic    68914  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek joydev                 17344  0  acer_wmi               32522  0  sparse_keymap          13948  1 acer_wmi hid_multitouch         17419  0  rfcomm                 69509  8  bnep                   19543  2  uv
<holstein> jay8347: if i have "hacked" your machine, you cant lock me out of the webcam like that
<jay8347> i cant locate the module
<holstein> jay8347: it doesnt matter.. it doesnt address the issue
<jay8347> i see
<jay8347> so the bios route is the best route
<holstein> you will want to purchase hardware that doesnt have it, or remove it physically.. or get a small piece of tape
<holstein> you can damage it, permanently.. you will likely want to "break" or disable/remove the microphone, as well
<jay8347> i was just curious about it.  i guess I will just see if it can be disabled in the bios, if not then i will just put a piece of tape
<holstein> also, try and see what legitimately can happen
<holstein> like, what does it actually take to do that? typically, on a linux machine, running things *not* as root, and having "good" permissions stops all of that
<jay8347> why is it when I do modprobe -r uvcvideo my keyboard stops working ?
<holstein> or, dramatically decreases it
<holstein> if, say, someone wants to target you, specifically, and has deep enough pockets, there is really nothing you can do
<jay8347> well i am not some big corp or a million dollar man............so i assume no one will be targeting me at that level
<holstein> jay8347: sure, and thats the issue... "assuming"
<jay8347> my cousin was surfing a porn site and the porn site popped up an ad that took a pic of him using his cam
<holstein> its alwasy good to try and get as factual as you can about the actual risks, and what they are
<holstein> jay8347: sure.. and, how did that happen? running the web browser as administrator? not patching? agreeing to that by clicking a button? etc..
<holstein> i mean, bad things happen..
<jay8347> yea for sure
<holstein> but, try and not live in fear.. look for the facts, and know the risks
<jay8347> i mean he has windows 8
<holstein> address them.. even if that means *not* going online
<jay8347> i went to linux because i didnt want to go to windows 8
<holstein> so, running windows 8 as an admin user, that can easily happen
<holstein> are you running as admin? not on a stock lubuntu install..
<holstein> and, im not saying "oh, trust me, you are safe".. im saying, check and see for yourself
<jay8347> i do not know the answer to that question.   I do know that it if i type in sudo it then asks for my pass
<jay8347> if i run as admin does it never prompt me for a pass
<holstein> jay8347: sure, so, when you dont know, then, ask, and look and see
<jay8347> i am new to linux, so far I have limited command abilities, reminds me of the days of DOS terminal
<holstein> *that* is a simple way for an attacker to gain access to hardware.. the user is running *everything* as admin
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> try and not expect to solve all these issues in such a short time
<jay8347> can a person hack linux ?
<holstein> i mean, if you were running windows, before, as admin, and you move to stock lubuntu, you are already in much better shape
<holstein> jay8347: of course
<holstein> but, you dont *have* to "hack" anything.. you just have to gain access
<jay8347> would they need to use a brute force password thing to hack linux
<holstein> that can be done by someone tricking you into running a sudo command
<jay8347> wouldnt they need my password
<holstein> jay8347: i dont need to brute force anything, if i get you to run a "magic" sudo command..
<BBA> Salut !
<holstein> jay8347: you would be the one inputing the password, and trusting the command, for example
<jay8347> what do the hackers use a keylogger ?
<holstein> or, not understanding what it does.. or, trying to install something
<holstein> jay8347: to capture keystrokes.. such as sensitive passwords
<holstein> BBA: o/
<jay8347> oh so the hacker gets the pass when you put it in on a server
<BBA> How to upgrade Lubuntu 14.04 to Lubuntu 15.04 please ?
<jay8347> like if i do sudo apt-get install ?
<holstein> BBA: you cant, easily.. you can simply reinstall, or upgrade to 14.10, then 15.04. i suggest backing up, regardless, before doing either.. and i suggest waiting til 16.04, which *will* upgrade straight from 14.04
<holstein> jay8347: no.. those are typically, "in repo" packages.. "safe and tested".. as much as they can be
<BBA> Okay, thanks
<BBA> Do you know when the 16.04 version will be available ?
<holstein> jay8347: the issue would be, sudo some_secret_script.you.dowload
<jay8347> why did microsoft windows get big but linux didnt ?
<holstein> BBA: the first number, 16, is the year, the second, 04 is the month
<holstein> jay8347: there is no "linux".. its not a company, selling you a product
<BBA> holstein: I have to wait for a long time !
<holstein> its just the community project, and the kernel that is produced.. android *did* get "big", selling and utlizing the linux kernel
<holstein> BBA: no, you can do what you like, friend.. install 15.04, if you want..
<holstein> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<holstein> 14.04 and 16.04 are long term support releases.. 5 years uptime on the sources
<BBA> I think I will test it, maybe will my old notebook die but I prefer
<holstein> if you want the "in between normal release" go for it. you'll upgrade from 14.04, to 14.10, to 15.04
<holstein> i would expect about 4 hours per step
<BBA> And thanks to you I ready for my english exam tomorrow, I'm French uhuh
<holstein> or, a simple reinstall might take 20 minutes..
<BBA> I did "do-release-upgrade" and it's saying "no new version available"
<holstein> BBA: yup.. there is no "new LTS version"
<holstein> and thats the way its setup
<BBA> Okay, thanks for the explainations
<holstein> i suggest, *if* you want to do the upgrade, have a proper backup, then, go into the menu to the update manager, and tell it you want to look for regular releases, not just LTS's
<BBA> Okay, I see
<holstein> then,  you can fresh, and see the 14.10, which is EOL soon, that may be broken
<BBA> Is it normal to have a reduced number of paquets availale in the software center ?
<holstein> BBA: not sure what you are referring to
<BBA> I'm using Lubuntu, I speaking about the graphic software where I can find other things to install
<BBA> In my langage that's the "Logithèque Lubuntu"
<BBA> That's it: http://www.clapico.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/lubuntu02.png
<BBA> Can I install he "regular" Ubuntu Software Center on Lubuntu ?
<holstein> BBA: should be in the repos, and actually, not address that issue
<holstein> you can use any package manager you choose.. i would try synaptic, for a GUI one
<BBA> Yes, I'm a beginner and the command line isn't very clear for me
<BBA> I will test it later, because the "upgrade manager" is running
<BBA> So thank you for your help, and maybe see you later guys !
 * penguin1263 FUCK AT&T
<wxl> !language | penguin1263
<ubottu> penguin1263: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
#lubuntu 2015-06-23
<anarkhos> ih
<Guest477> If i install pulseaudio, what parts shud i install ?
#lubuntu 2015-06-24
<lubuntu32435> In the softwarecenter there is so many pulseaudio options. What of them shud i install when i needpulse audio ?
<lubuntu32435> nobody here ?
<teward> lubuntu32435: patience is probably needed
<lubuntu32435> yes.. but i waited 1.5 hours in yesterday.
<ianorlyn> lubuntu32435: what do you want pulseaudio for but yes it will solve dependencies by default if you are installing an app that needs it
<ianorlyn> unless you are installing something not in repos that needs it
<lubuntu32435> I installed skype. I think i need pulseaudio because there is no sound.
<lubuntu32435> I installed what i think is pulseaudio but no sound. and there is some other apps too and i am not sure what to use.
<ianorlyn> lubuntu32435: do you have hdmi
<lubuntu32435> no i use a netbook. I got sound now. I try some another pulseaudio app. I am not sure about them all.
<lubuntu32435> built in speakers.
<ianorlyn> hmm I don't use skype
<pampelline> Hello, I just put the latest version of Lubuntu 15.04 LTS, my computer configuration and in my signature. I should open a very large Excel file, multiple pages, Google Doc does not allow me to load such a file, and Gnumeric handles very bad too, apart LibreOffice that loads better, I would have loved to do just spreadsheet, is this possible? I have tested them, long ago on an old laptop with TOUTOU LINUX, after OOo4K my lighter a
<Bourbonix> hey! is anyone awake? I'm having a problem with my wallpaper image being distorted from time to time (numerous times a week)
<Bourbonix> when I access desktop preferences and change the wallpaper mode to "fill with background color only" and then back to my selected image it fixes the problem
<Bourbonix> but it's rather annoying having to do that, sometimes, a few times a day
<creep1> hi
#lubuntu 2015-06-25
<Remoboth> Does anyone know how I can fix a battery indicator onto my taskbar in LXLE?
<holstein> Remoboth_: should be able to simply right click, and add it in the tray
<holstein> Remoboth_: you can ask in lxle specific support, or, just try using lubuntu
<Remoboth_> holstein -  THis is the closest chatroom to lxle support..
<Remoboth_> holstein -  But unfortunately there is no battery indicator or applet in the system tray.
<holstein> Remoboth_: cool.. lxle is actually not supported here. its not lubuntu, and we dont create or support it, so, we can say what is broken about it
<holstein> Remoboth_: could be, they remove the applet, for all we know, and you actually cant add it back, easily
<ianorlyn> and it has so many ppas and stuff not in the repos
<Remoboth_> Oh.
<holstein> anyways, there are more battery monitors.. such as, xbattbar
<Remoboth_> :(
<Remoboth_> THank you, though.
<Remoboth_> xbattbar..
<holstein> !info xbattbar
<ubottu> xbattbar (source: xbattbar): Display battery status in X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (vivid), package size 13 kB, installed size 77 kB
<Remoboth_> LEt me look in synaptic for that.
<ianorlyn> htop can show battery level as well but that isn't its main purpose
<holstein> i use it, for battery monitor.. i use -c flag
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xbattbar
<holstein> then, xbattbar -c, from the terminal.. and you can easily close the terminal to stop it, and decide it you want it, or now
<holstein> or, just simply install lubuntu, and see if it works "out of the box" for you
#lubuntu 2015-06-26
<whytrytofly> hello
<whytrytofly> has anyone of you a working SendToDesktop shortcut?
<whytrytofly> mine is not working and i dont understand why
<whytrytofly> http://sprunge.us/bXjB
#lubuntu 2015-06-27
<cheche> how to I reset the state of all windows on an user desktop?
<cheche> I have onle window, that I am unable to resize
<TheSchaf> select the window and press alt+space? does that work?
<cheche> TheSchaf: it does, I can minimize,maximized and other options
<cheche> but it looks like it is resize to the mimimun and I am not able to open the window.
<cheche> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6lfxz0la7dnydeb/screenshot.png?dl=0
<greg4860> hi
<greg4860> lubuntu 15.04 is a LTS version ?
<Unit193> No, 15.04 is not an LTS for any flavor.
<greg4860> ok thanks
<jirido> Hi. It is the askwise me again
<jirido> I installed lubuntu and choose to encrypt my partition. afterwards i was offered the key to my disk if i ever needed to access it from outside. i thought i take that a little later.. That is now . So how do i get the  key from whithin my lubuntu?
<jirido> holstein, Hi. hope you are well and enyoing the summer :) Could u help me?
<jirido> Also as i ticked of using syncro for the whatch now it sets it randomly to dates within 2016 2028 and 2037 And also refuses to be set trough the clock applet!!
<Remoboth_> Anyone here use Linux Lite?
<holstein> Remoboth_: maybe a general linux channel would have someone who uses it..
<Remoboth_> Aye.
#lubuntu 2015-06-28
<jxshxx> Hiya!  Something I miss from my Ubuntu days: External drives would show a desktop icon, and right-clicking gave the "safely remove" option.  Can that "system" be added to Lubuntu?
<holstein> from your ubuntu days?
<jxshxx> you know ... I used to use Ubuntu and switched to Lubuntu
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu.. lxde is a lightweight environment.. if you want, you can add desktop icons for what you like, or, use a different filemanager, or, unmount "drives" as you please..
<ianorlin> jxshxx: just unmount them in pcmanfm is how I normally do it
<holstein> you can right click on the drives in the filemanager, and likely, simply find what you are looking for there
<jxshxx> I understand.  Is it the file manager the difference?
<holstein> the entire desktop environment is the main difference
<jxshxx> using "eject removable media" does not quite function the same way
<holstein> it does
<holstein> it unmounts, safely, and allows you to remove it
<holstein> what are you wanting to do?
<jxshxx> In Ubuntu, it shuts off the light on my usb.  Not so in Lubuntu.
<holstein> jxshxx: its unmounted.. check and make sure..
<jxshxx> I justed liked the way it worked better
<jxshxx> Overall, I'm very happy with the switch
<holstein> jxshxx: you  can be comparing more than just the different desktops. you are comparing different kernel versions, if you are coming from, say, ubuntu 14.04, and using lubuntu 15.04..
<jxshxx> I just thought I'd ask to see if I could maximize comfort
<holstein> could be, in main ubuntu/unity, the light stays on..
<holstein> the light should go off after you remove it, after unmounting it
<jxshxx> I was using classic gnome in Ubuntu
<holstein> sure.. but, what kernel? and what version, you understand?
<holstein> anyways, the issue with "safety" is just that you dont want to remove it while mounted
<holstein> if its unmounted, which, you can check and see, then, its "safe" to remove.. light or no
<jxshxx> Okay
<jxshxx> Is it possible to set it up so that an icon appears on the desktop when external drives are mounted?
<holstein> anything, in open systems, is possible
<jxshxx> I am equally encouraged and horrified ...
<holstein> i would check in pcmanfm
<holstein> "Open pcmanfm the file manager and go to Edit --> Preferences to the tab Desktop and make sure the Manage the desktop and show file icons checkbox is checked this will give you your desktop icons"
<holstein> should look something like that, depending on your versions..
<jxshxx> I'll poke around.  Thanks and goodnight.
<holstein> cheers, and good luck
#lubuntu 2016-06-27
<n-iCe> hi
<mihael_k33hl> What is the command to run system settings on lubuntu?
<SynthSy01> Hello. Can we mask the task bar on Lubuntu?
<leszek> SynthSy01: mask ?
<SynthSy01> sorry
<SynthSy01> hide
<SynthSy01> Can we hide the task bar with a right click?
<leszek> SynthSy01: not with a right click but you can go to settings of the panel and activate auto hide under advance
<leszek> *advanced
<SynthSy01> perfect
<SynthSy01> Thanks
<leszek> np :)
<leszek> the option is called Minimize panel when not in use
<SynthSy01> I have just read that Lubuntu users experience some problems with LibreOffice, e.g. with the colors. Is that true?
<leszek> I am not sure if you can make it hide all the way as it needs at least 1 pixel for detecting the mouse to unhide
<leszek> let me install LO to try out
<SynthSy01> No problem
<SynthSy01> That's nice
<leszek> SynthSy01: even if its true it should be a theme thingy so changing the theme might fix it. Though just wait a sec so I can test it
<SynthSy01> ok
<SynthSy01> I prefer Lubuntu because I work on a Chromebook (I only have 32 Gb)
<leszek> yeah makes sense. Also an ARM based Chromebook or Intel ?
<leszek> SynthSy01: when installing libreoffice writer only from lubuntu software center it is missing the desktop integration packages as it seems so the UI looks like good old Windows 95
<SynthSy01> That's what I thought ^^
<leszek> SynthSy01: after installing the package libreoffice-gtk everything looks just the way it should
<leszek> make sure to install libreoffice-gtk and not libreoffice-gtk3 as this theme looks ugly and does not integrate aswell as the gtk one does
<SynthSy01> Will do. I am reading how to do it as I am a new Linux user.
<leszek> SynthSy01: I did it via terminal as I did not found it in Lubuntu Software Center (though it might be there still but by default it only shows apps and no libs or such packages)
<leszek> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-gtk
<leszek> is the command I used
<SynthSy01> easy enough
<SynthSy01> Would you recommend Lubuntu for a beginner?
<SynthSy01> I only need LibreOffice, Xmind and Freemind.
<leszek> SynthSy01: yeah its a good and very easy start for a beginner that knows Windows 95s user interface paradigma
<SynthSy01> thanks again
<SynthSy01> bye
<n-iCe> hi
<nodo654> hi im spanish
<nodo654> please suport me
<wxl> nodo654: we can try in english here, or else—
<wxl> !es | nodo654
<ubottu> nodo654: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<swift110> hey
<nodo654> i want to install a .tar.bz2 in lubuntu
<nodo654> with a terminal
<nodo654> i follow this tutorial http://blog.desdelinux.net/tutorial-instalar-paquetes-tar-gz-y-tar-bz2/
<wxl> seems about right
<n-iCe> Iceland :o
#lubuntu 2016-06-28
<OeleGeirnaert> Hello, i'd like to deploy lubuntu through PXE... Somebody that can help? Any resources? Any tutorials?
<tsimonq2> hello OeleGeirnaert
<tsimonq2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer might help
<tsimonq2> but for something like this, try #ubuntu
<tsimonq2> (just because it's a bit complex)
<OeleGeirnaert> Is the procedure exactly the same as for lubuntu?
<OeleGeirnaert> as for Ubuntu *
<tsimonq2> OeleGeirnaert: well if you can get a minimal Ubuntu instance, you can install the Lubuntu desktop on top of that
<tsimonq2> and you can do the same with an Ubuntu desktop :)
<OeleGeirnaert> Ok, i'll check the link you provided!
<topirate> yo , i have just installed lubuntu in my main machine and i am having some issues with package installers
<topirate> i have tried to install some .deb packages and the installer din closed when it was done
<tsimonq2> aww, I missed him
<n-iCe> hello
<swift110> http://www.minetest.net/#about
<n-iCe> what's that
<swift110> something you can read about
<Newk> swift110: looks like quite a good clone
<swift110> newk its not a clone it is better than that as the page brings ut
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2016-06-29
<capum321> hello
<capum321> i am unable to make a bootable usb drive with lubuntu on a linux mint xfce system
<capum321> i did use mkusb
<kennethlh> Needing help getting bluetooth working.
<kennethlh> anyone /avail
<serverDue> I need some help autostarting an application, I just downloaded 16.04 64bit and the autostart gui or manually putting the .desktop file in the directory doesnt work
<OreGon> Hello all
<OreGon> Is there any easy way in Lubuntu to set the DPI after installing the Nvidia drivers???
<capum321> helo
<capum321> how to enable wifi lan connection? interface is viewable on lspci, lshw, ifconfig
<capum321> i saw at beginning of installation asking for third party drivers for wifi ic?
<tsimonq2> capum321: can you do it graphically?
<capum321> actually I can't view on lspci
<capum321> but there are wifi networks on my network menu (tray icon) when wifi enabled
<capum321> yes, i am on lubuntu
<capum321> on software & updates -> additional drivers -> unknown (device not working) using processor microcode firmware for inte CPUs from intel microcode(proprietary) or 'do not use the device' ?
<capum321> brb
<OeleGeirnaert> Hello everybody!
<luuntu> Hello, how do I install skype in lubuntu
<luuntu> I dont see it in synaptic
<leszek_> luuntu: it should be available in the partner repository of ubuntu. So you need to activate this in software sources tool. Refresh the software list and it should show up in Lubuntu Software Center
<luuntu> leszek: I'm in the live version right now, maybe I should install it before seeing the partner repository? because it's not in the list
<leszek> let me check
<leszek> luuntu: it should be under the tab "Other Software"
<leszek> called Canonical Partner
<luuntu> I only see cdrom....so maybe I should install it first?
<leszek> luuntu: yeah I tested it here on the installed version. 16.04
<luuntu> leszek: for some reason I didn't have the repo, so I added it manually, all good now
<luuntu> going to install it now
<OeleGeirnaert> Can anyone help me?
<OeleGeirnaert> I do have a PXE
<OeleGeirnaert> Loading and starting correctly
<OeleGeirnaert> IP settings loading correctly
<OeleGeirnaert> Seems to run the kickstart correctly too
<OeleGeirnaert> but after a while a get a message that he couldn't find the mirror
<OeleGeirnaert> While i'm using a local mirror as told in my kickstart script
<OeleGeirnaert> #Use Web installation
<OeleGeirnaert> url --url http://192.168.10.1/lubuntu/
<OeleGeirnaert> where i've copied the whole ISO
<tsimonq2> OeleGeirnaert: you should ask that in #ubuntu, that's more of a specialized thing that they would know better about
<OeleGeirnaert> Ok!
<OeleGeirnaert> Many thanks!
<tsimonq2> no problem :)
<swift110> hey all
<Lax> Is it possible to tell lubuntu to default to audio over DVI-to-HDMI instead of onboard?  When I boot Pulsa Audio shows me the audio out from the MB, and will not even recognize that the DVI-to-HDMI is an option until I unplug the 3.5mm cable
<Lax> http://askubuntu.com/questions/791026/sound-will-not-default-to-s-pdif-dvi-to-hdmi-without-unplugging-headphone-jack
<lynorian> Lax are you using pavucontrol
<Lax> lynorian: Yes I am.
<lynorian> I don't really know of a solution to that pavucontrol is usually my solution to wrong device problems
<Lax> lynorian: Yeah this is so weird, it doesnt even see the s/pdif as an option until I unplug the headphone cable while playing sound.  Then PAVU sees (and defaults right to it).  But on boot up it only sees the line out as an audio option but wont send sound over it
<Lax> I wonder if its possible to disable onboard sound via the BIOS?
<lynorian> Lax, maybe
<lynorian> I have disabled hdmi audio out on my bios for this desktop
<Lax> I'll give that a whirl when I get home and see.
<lynorian> it depends if the person who makes your motherboard put an option to turn it off
<Lax> Yeah, its an older Asus, so probably not but maybe!
<lynorian> intel cpu ?
<Lax> AMD
<Lax> AMD 7750 Dual Core to be exact
<lynorian> I don't know if this will work but on the alsa level in alsa-tools-gui package there is a program called hdajackretask but the package description only lists it on intel hardware so I was thinking to change the jack to something other than line out
<Lax> If I use alsa, Id need to stop using pulse right?
<lynorian> nope pulse uses alsa under the hood
<Lax> Hmmm interesting, I tried ot use the alsa-utils but it doesnt show anything while playing.  really sparse so I figured it wasnt working
<Lax> I'll give it another shot too when I get home and see if I have more luck
<melodie> hello
#lubuntu 2016-06-30
<capum321> hello
<wxl> how can we help, capum321 ?
<capum321> my wifi isn't working. nmcli connection outputs http://termbin.com/5iok
<wxl> capum321: gimme `lspci -nnk` plz
<capum321> http://termbin.com/lchc
<wxl> capum321: you don't have onboard wifi?
<capum321> yes, i used on windows and more recently on mint xfce. it worked from the "zero point"
<capum321> look this
<wxl> capum321: well i don't see a wifi device on your lspci list
<lynorian> is it usb?
<capum321> http://termbin.com/m5f4]
<capum321> http://termbin.com/m5f4
<wxl> ah i see
<capum321> no it is a notebook full featured wireless
<wxl> the ethernet device provides the wifi
<capum321> never happen to know that!
<wxl> never heard of that chip or that driver before, so will have to do some searching
<capum321> wxl i remeber I had to adapter on windows one for cable, one for wireless
<capum321> two!
<wxl> here's an example of someone with that ethernet chip but also a separate network controller https://askubuntu.com/questions/618150/wifi-problem-in-ubuntu-14-04-intel-corporation-pro-wireless-4965-ag-or-agn-kedr
<capum321> are you 100% sure it the same chip?
<wxl> the pci id confirms it (11ab:4363)
<capum321> i mean... same chip both ethernet and wireless!
<wxl> except i don't see the separate wifi chip
<wxl> on your list
<wxl> yeah yours is usb!
<wxl> now i'm seeing it
<wxl> look at the bus info on the wireless http://termbin.com/m5f4 (usb@1:1)
<wxl> give me `lsusb`
<capum321> want to see the manual? http://suporte.itautec.com.br/eportaldownload_ptb/start.swe?SWERowId=2-AP7HXK&SWEField=s_3_2_28_1&SWERowIds=SWERowId0%3d2-AP7HXK&SWENeedContext=true&SWESP=false&SWEMethod=Drilldown&SWECmd=InvokeMethod&W=t&SWEVI=&SWEPOC=&SWETargetView=&SWEDIC=false&SWEReqRowId=1&SWEView=ITC+Driver+Download+TotalDrivers+Notebook+View&SWETVI=&SWEC=7&SWEM=&SWEBID=-1&SWESPa=&SRN=&SWEContainer=&SWETS=&SWETA=&SWEApplet=ITC+Drivers
<wxl> yiiiiikes no thanks. `lsusb` will suffice. :)
<capum321> http://termbin.com/3qyh
<wxl> yep there it is
<wxl> so you do have usb wireless
<wxl> to put my mind at ease, give me the results of `rfkill`
<capum321> 'rfkill wifi' ?
<wxl> yeah that works
<capum321> no
<capum321> rfkill list wifi ?
<wxl> argh yes
<wxl> sorry getting old and forgetful
<capum321> http://termbin.com/za3n
<capum321> no you are very helpfull thanks a lot
<wxl> so that's good
<wxl> but clearly you're not getting a device id, so something's wrong with the kernel
<wxl> well, kernel driver
<wxl> do you still have the mint installation?
<capum321> when installed. it didn't have internet connection because no dhcp is enable on my router. and i didn't check to install third party drivers
<capum321> which especifies wifi driver among others
<capum321> mint no.. did clean install
<wxl> ah fooey
<wxl> i'm not seeing any recent complaints about this
<wxl> i did see back in 2008 or so people were using the xp driver but this was supposedly fixed shortly thereafter
<wxl> and again, that would be in the kernel
<wxl> so if mint worked, this should just work......
<capum321> i can get the iso?
<wxl> hm?
<capum321> i saw some solution which you get the driver from the iso using synaptic ?!
<capum321> let me find the page
<wxl> you might be talking about the sort of thing you need to do with broadcom devices but this should not be the same
<capum321> oh
<capum321> i didn't understand you saying if mint worked, this should just work? what?
<wxl> supposedly your card is supported since you find 0bda:8189 in `modinfo rtl8187 | grep 8189`
<wxl> and that's the driver you're using
<capum321> i never used modinfo?
<capum321> but i can find 0bda:8189 part
<wxl> it just gives you information on the specific kernel driver (module)
<wxl> if you look at that one thing you sent (from hardinfo???) you're using the rtl8187 driver
<wxl> maybe you have another conflicting driver on the system
<wxl> let's try `lsmod | grep rtl`
<capum321> lshw -C network if it matters
<capum321> ok
<wxl> yeah that's what it was. it doesn't but i couldn't remember :)
<capum321> http://termbin.com/2sgd
<capum321> could I say there is four devices using this driver?
<capum321> are*
<wxl> no these are just drivers
<wxl> so if you look at `modinfo rtl8187 | grep depends` you can see those other drivers are requirements of this one
<wxl> so in order to all work, they should all be there, which they are
<wxl> and you don't appear to have any other drivers, so that's positive
<capum321> something is missing ?
<wxl> somewhere. just haven't found it :)
<capum321> let me help helping me. what should be the keywork to lookup ?
<capum321> keyword*
<wxl> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187/ seems to suggest rtl8187 is the right driver
<wxl> if you search through logs (syslog, dmesg), do you see anything relevant? maybe search for rtl8187 and look around instances of it
<wxl> as far as i can tell you have nothing obvious that should keep it from working. you have the right driver for the device. there are no obvious blocks or conflicts.
<wxl> in fact what you may want to do is watch the logs while you restart the module
<wxl> you can do `modprobe -r rtl8187` to unload the module
<wxl> then open up two terminals
<wxl> in one do `tail -f /var/log/{syslog,dmesg}` (that bracket syntax works in bash, which should be default)
<wxl> then in the other, run `modprobe rtl8187`
<wxl> oh and do those modprobes with sudo
<wxl> (or be root)
<wxl> capum321: i hope i have been helpful. i need to head home for the evening but feel free to ask questions. i'm sure someone else will be around
<capum321> listen
<capum321> what should i look for?
<wxl> well if you do what i say with watching your logs while you re-load the module, you should be able to get some output and see what errors come up
<capum321> the terminal with tail? Ctrl + C ?
<wxl> ctrl-c to stop watching, yes
<capum321> it connected !?
<capum321> yes it is
<capum321> why?
<capum321> just unloading it?
<wxl> if you unload it with modprobe -r
<wxl> and then load it with modprobe
<wxl> that's when it should give you errors
<capum321> how to get the file?
<capum321> just open /var/log/syslog ?
<capum321> wxl ?
<nmide> hi, does anyone have any experience with multi-head on lubuntu / lxde ? because of what in my opinion is just nvidia being jerks i can't get multiple monitors working on a single x screen
<nmide> so i have screen 0 and screen 1 - but screen 1 seems to be completely unmanaged, no themes, no window management
<nmide> it has the classic "X" shaped cursor that i remember seeing years ago when launching xfree86 manually without a window manager
<nmide> i can export DISPLAY=":0.1" && <run program> to start applications on it but they are undecorated
<nmide> i realize i won't be able to drag windows back and forth or do any of those convenient things that come from having multiple displays on one x screen but if anyone can point me in the right direction on how to have basically...the window manager actually running on screen 1 as well, would be much appreciated
<capum321> NetworkManager[601]: <info>  [1467248557.5319] device (wlan0): interface index 4 renamed iface from 'wlan0' to 'wlx001122334455' why loading my driver with modeprobe rtl8187 does this rename to interface?
<sat> hello
<Dylan> Hello, can someone help me ?
<Dylan> I just installed Lubuntu 16.04
<leszek> Dylan: please just ask your question. Then you will see if someone is capable to help you
<leszek> asking for asking is a bit redundant
<Dylan> But i can't see my taskbar
<leszek> :)
<Dylan> I hope you understand what i try to say :s
<leszek> Dylan: oh thats too bad. Is it maybe invisible ? Can you left click bottom left and see a menu popup ?
<Dylan> It's not invisible
<Dylan> if i click, nothing
<Dylan> it's like i don't have after the installation
<leszek> Dylan: can you make it appear again by alt+f2 and then typing in lxpanel
<leszek> I hope the run window stuff appears on alt+f2
<Dylan> yea on alt+f2 something appers
<Dylan> but when i write lxpanel
<Dylan> nothing
<Dylan> just the pop up close
<leszek> hmm... very strange
<leszek> can you open lxterminal with alt+f2
<Dylan> Yea i'm in
<leszek> then type in lxpanel and see if it shows an error message
<Dylan> There is already an instance of LXPanel. Now to exit
<Dylan> terminal tell me that
<Dylan> Even on google i didn't find any soluce
<leszek> Dylan: that means it is running int he background somehow
<leszek> can you enter killall lxpanel
<leszek> to kill every instance and then try restarting it
<Dylan> after the "killall lxpanel" and typing "lxpanel" i have :
<Dylan> (lxpanel:4071): Wnck-WARNING **: Unhandled naction type _OB_WM_ACTION_UNDECORATE
<Dylan> I tried : killall lxpanel && lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<Dylan> But that said "lxpanel : no one processus find"
<Dylan> I have a question, if i have two television (or screen), on the second, can i see the taskbar?
<Dylan> cause, i have an laptop but, my screen on it, is dead, so i'm navigate with the other, that maybe the problem
<Dylan> sorry i bugged
<leszek> Dylan: yeah that could explain the problem. The panel appears then on the wrong monitor. Can't you turn off the non working one in the settings and only use the working one as primary. You can install a tool like arandr which should be useful in creating such a config
<Dylan> I don't know how do for unable the wrong monitor
<Dylan> desactivate the wrong monitor*
<Dylan> i'm isntaling arandr for try
<Dylan> WELL man thank you <333
<Dylan> you saved me
<Dylan> that works!!
<leszek> need to go now. Hopefully it works for you otherwise just ask the other people here in the chan they are able to help you
<leszek> bye
<Dylan> bye man :)
<Dylan> see you
<capum321> hello
<Salmoneus> hi all, i got an update notice yesterday. it looked like system updates. i installed, but i've noticed that on startup the system appears a bit unstable and even slower than normal, losing handily to my windows 10 partition upon startup. anyone else with similar issues?
<n-iCe> hi
<capum321> hello
<capum321> why my system doesn't have /etc/network/interfaces set up, and still I have connection on ethernet and wlan?
<genii> Probably because "managed=true" in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<capum321> genii: yes, it's true, what does it do?
<capum321> https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration "To create a network interface without an IP address" what's the obejctive here?
<capum321> genii: https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkManager If you want NetworkManager to handle interfaces that are enabled in /etc/network/interfaces:   Set managed=true    -    but the file has only 'auto lo' interface populated!
<capum321> 'modprobe rtl8187' load up log has this "wlx00aa11bb22cc: renamed from wlan0" why this happening?
#lubuntu 2016-07-01
<swift110-phone> hey
<swift110-phone> https://swift110.wordpress.com/2016/06/27/stuck/
<Unit193> swift110-phone: Not really the place you're looking for with that, this is a support channel.
<LaserAllan> Hey there guys, I've got a friend that has a laptop that currently is running Windows 2000, would lubuntu work on such a machine?, i am currently not aware of what specs the laptop has but i thought id ask before i suggest something like that
<sodomy> LaserAllan: It should run Lubuntu without any problems - it's lighweight enough for a laptop of that era.
<LaserAllan> sodomy: Sounds good
<LaserAllan> The other alternative i have is to install debian with lxde
<sodomy> LaserAllan: There wouldn't be much difference in terms of load between the two.
<LaserAllan> sodomy: It's basically mewant for my mother so she can browse the web and watch youtube and stuff.
<sodomy> LaserAllan: haha, yeah, I got my mother a laptop for that a few months back.  Enjoy being free tech support :)
<LaserAllan> sodomy: I guess that is what is going to happen then.
<sodomy> LaserAllan: Yup :)
<LaserAllan> sodomy: It's mainly thought out as a srufing laptop nothing less, nothing more. I use Linux mostly for servers though, or almost exclusveily for servers
<LaserAllan> gaming on linux isn't the best atm sadly
 * hateball looks at his 200+ games in the steam library
<sodomy> LaserAllan: I got my mother an older Macbook with OSX - it's simple enough that she doesn't need 'basic' tech support, only for the more in-depth stuff.
<sodomy> LaserAllan: I use Linux on servers and the desktop.  Slackware on servers, Lubuntu on desktop/laptop.
<LaserAllan> sodomy: Slackware on serverS?
<LaserAllan> Well I mostly have a zfs fileserver at home so I run FreeNAS on that
<LaserAllan> sadly Linux doesn't support enough games to justify it for me to run linux on my desktop
<sodomy> LaserAllan: Yeah, Slack on the servers.  I run http://slackware.uk  after all ;)
<LaserAllan> sodomy: for what prupose do you run slackware?
<sodomy> LaserAllan: Purpose?  I use it on all my servers...  Or do you mean the reasons I use it?
<LaserAllan> sodomy: Yeah the reasons :)
<sodomy> LaserAllan: It's lean, highly stable, secure, exceptionally well tested, and it's the best Linux out there :)
<sodomy> LaserAllan: You don't get any hand-holding with Slack.. you gotta know your stuff.
<LaserAllan> sodomy: Interesting, I thought Debian was tested enough, i currently run Ubuntu 1404LTS on a server and its worked quite good so far
<LaserAllan> sodomy: Well i've never really used slackware, I have only used linux for maybe 2-3 years
<sodomy> LaserAllan: Ahh, i'm an oldie... Started with Linux in '96
<Capum321> to build monodevelop, after all setup, should run ./configure --prefix='or`pkg-config --variable=prefix mono` '  or --prefix=/opt/mono
<swift110> hey all
<mapomme1108> Hello, I am new to lubuntu and want to use it for Kodi. Is it possible to boot to Kodi without loading the desktop environment?
<okdz> hi
<swift110> hey okdz
<okdz> swift110: which video chat program do  you use on lubuntu ?
<davlefou> Hi, where is launch windows for notify usb was mount?
<davlefou> I would like to stop notify of that action!
<Unit193> davlefou: Go to PCManFM options, volume management.
<FoeHammered> Does lubuntu, as distributed, have archive mounting? I have .bin and .iso images I want to poke around with in that manner. If not, what's a good one?
<tsimonq2> FoeHammered: yes, you can mount it as a loop device in the terminal in pretty much any Debian and Ubuntu based distribution ;)
<tsimonq2> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<FoeHammered> Excellent! Thank you!
<tsimonq2> no problem :)
<FoeHammered> Is there a link, or could you explain, the meaning of "loop?"
<FoeHammered> This page isn't very clear on the meaning, if only because it's not strictly relevant.
<tsimonq2> FoeHammered: it means to mount it in memory if I remember correctly
<tsimonq2> but it mounts it in a read only way
<tsimonq2> but you can copy the contents to another directory if you wish
<FoeHammered> Interesting. Sufficient for my needs, since I'm just trying to make sure I know what my poorly named images are.
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<FoeHammered> I suspect my simcity and simtower disks got swapped, for example.
<FoeHammered> (I really should have named them while copying.)
<FoeHammered> Crud, can that do .toc?
<FoeHammered> Dang, these old CDs are all .toc because they have redbook audio or whatever it's called where there's music on the CD.
<tsimonq2> FoeHammered: http://reverseengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/3155/extracting-files-from-data-and-toc-files
<tsimonq2> Google is your friend ;)
<FoeHammered> Google bleeping hates me.
<tsimonq2> FoeHammered: then use DuckDuckGo if Google doesn't like you ;)
<FoeHammered> I really should try to use DuckDuckGo, it's true. Maybe I can wrap my head around the rules.
<tsimonq2> FoeHammered: I actually use DDG full time
<tsimonq2> it's awesome once you get used to it
<FoeHammered> And I'm not dead yet, so I assume I can get used to it.
<LaserAllan> sodomy: Damn, I feel honored than, I am merely starting out
<davlefou> Unit193, ok, i ll watch.
#lubuntu 2016-07-02
<stefanosath> hello, anyone know how to install solarised for terminal?
<stefanosath> 2
<Al-X> Lubuntu : Hello!
<Al-X> How could I configure shortkey in Lubuntu please?
<Al-X> okay, nobody helps XD
<Al-X> Here is my response : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<fishcooker> how to suspend if i do #pm-suspend but not successfully suspend/sleep
<youdontknow> I don't have any sound on my laptop
#lubuntu 2016-07-03
<OreGon> anyone know how to fix the dpi setting after installing the nvidia drivers in peppermint os
<administrador> Hello. I have Lubuntu 14.04 64bits. AMD drivers. When I set the resolution to 1920x1080 the whole desktop looks bigger than my screen, in Windows AMD has an option to scale the whole image, how can I scale down the image in LubuntuÇ?
<administrador> Hello. I have Lubuntu 14.04 64bits. AMD drivers. When I set the resolution to 1920x1080 the whole desktop looks bigger than my screen, in Windows AMD has an option to scale the whole image, how can I scale down the image in LubuntuÇ?
<administrador> Hello. I have Lubuntu 14.04 64bits. AMD drivers. When I set the resolution to 1920x1080 the whole desktop looks bigger than my screen, in Windows AMD has an option to scale the whole image, how can I scale down the image in LubuntuÇ?
<Zanarkan> hi
<Zanarkan> the wireless is not going in my laptop, what i have to do?
<Zanarkan> if i do the command -> rfkill list
<Zanarkan> all is 'no', then nothing is blocked
<Zanarkan> why is not going?
<Zanarkan> if i do "sudo ifconfing wlan0 up" the answer is 'host not found'. What it means?
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> don't you have a switch maybe?
#lubuntu 2017-06-26
<Ruben> Hi, I had issues trying to install it on a acer aspire 4315-2909 it said "no se pudo instalar el paquete grub-pc en /target/" (I;m installing it on spanish), in english it would say something like The package grup-pc couldn't be installed on /target/ any ideas how to solve this?
<xangua> Ruben: día
<xangua> Did you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Ruben> let me see.
<Ruben> actually I was about to try that thing but what concerns me is that it was a brand new installation, I mean I formatted the HDD and installed the os from scratch
<Ruben> So, as far as I understand I should't need to repair it since it should come well from the downloaded image
<Ruben> I'll install it one more time and try that out. but yes that happened to me almost at the end, so, I assume that the OS has been already installed and all what is broken is the boot manager. The issue is that I have very little experience dong this.
<lynorian> Ruben, the way I fix that is actually to boot a live session and run  sudo grub-install /dev/sda if /dev/sda is your drive you are booting from
<Ruben> ok, I'll try that out, thanks.
<Ruben> just to let you know I downloaded again lubuntu from this server http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/17.04/release/lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso and it worked great, not sure why I couldn't install it before. Regardless, thanks a lot for your comments
<fishcooker> i usually using gmrun to execute... what's the alternative from lubuntu?
<flaneur> hello
<flaneur> i am using lubuntu 16.04 and i seem to be unable to record any audio
<hateball> flaneur: Using what application to test?
<flaneur> audacity, mumble, skype..
<flaneur> and in the end i tried arecord
<flaneur> via terminal
<hateball> flaneur: have you checked using alsamixer that the mic is not muted?
<flaneur> yes
<flaneur> in the record section i got:
<flaneur> Mic Boost, Capture, Digital, Dock Mic Boost, Internal Mic B
<flaneur> Mic Boost: 13
<flaneur> Capture: 100
<flaneur> others: 0
<flaneur> i made a reset, that was the outcome
<flaneur>  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<hateball> Hmmm, then I dont really know
<hateball> You may consider asking in #ubuntu also, to get more eyes on it. It's hardly DE-specific
<flaneur> yes thats right
<flaneur> it is an issue since i upgraded from 14.04, apparently many people have it
<flaneur> and noone has found a solution yet
<flaneur> i thought maybe it was DE-specific, since Lubuntu uses Alsa
<hateball> True enough
<flaneur> and the others use Pulse, i thought?
<flaneur> ok, i will check #ubuntu, thanks for your thoughts :)
<int1> hello?
<int1> what's the best way to get a cheap laptop to run lubuntu?
<int1> i found ubuntu desktop certified dell laptops -- is that the way to go?
<hateball> int1: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<leszek> int1: thinkpad x200s are very cheap on ebay and run lubuntu fine. I can personally recommend those as they have long battery time (with the biggest battery available) and are pretty solid devices. Though the technology is a bit old. Maybe some successors to it might be also worth trying
<hateball> As long as it doesnt have hybrid gpu and/or realtek wifi chipsets then anything usually just works well
<hateball> int1: There is also ##hardware you might ask in
<int1> is lubuntu the best choice for eco + security?
<int1> ( + novice-intermediate experience)
<leszek> depends on what you mean by security. When it comes to privacy protection tails would be the best running as live system only
<hateball> what does "eco" mean?
<int1> ecological
<int1> environmentally-friendly ... i guess long battery low electricity consumption or recyclable ...
<int1> wow, thanks ...
<dueldu> .
<dueldu> Hello there! I'm currently using Lubuntu 16.04.2 LTS. I'm having some issues with cairo-dock if anybody is familiar with that software. Whenever I use it it blocks out the upper half of my window with its "fake opacity" and it blocks files on my desktop as well. I've tried fixing it by installing compiz which is simply telling me that there already is a window manager (OpenBox I assume) but the problem persists. Any help?
<leszek> dueldu: yeah compiz is the right direction. You need compositing enabled for such software like cairo-dock to work properly
<leszek> I would personally recommend using something like compton instead of compiz if you don't need all the fancy effects of compiz. Compton does not replace openbox but only activates compositing for it as far as I understand it
<dueldu> I will look into it. Thanks for the quick help.
<leszek> dueldu: here is a video though I think in italian but video which shows how to install it and use it I guess: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frfzgOQycpU
<leszek> it seems to use also docky or some dock app
<leszek> aswell
<dueldu> Thank you so much. I've been testing around for hours by now.
<mois> How to install hebrew language in lubuntu?
<mois> Is there someone there?
<moi_> How to install Hebrew language on lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2017-06-27
<miltos> hi ppl:-)
<miltos> how to unrar multiple files f.g part1.rar, part2.rar. I've tried to install rar unrar on my lubuntu but I've got the message "unrar has no installation candidate"
<xangua> Sudo apt update && sudo apt install rar unrar p7zip-full
<miltos> <xangua> thanks but it does not work...maybe it's because I run lubuntu on my odroid xu4...
<xangua> Ooh...
<miltos> <x<angua> it doesn't matter
<jomar> i have a problem installing lubuntu
<jomar> failed to install bootloader how can i fix this?
<Sabotender> hello, I am using lubuntu with LXDE and entire UI is super tiny on my 4K screen. how can I scale ALL UI elements?
<jomar> i dont know im new on installing lubuntu
<Sabotender> well, we won't be much help to each other then.
<jomar> yeah i guess
<jomar> do you know how to fix bootloader?
<Sabotender> nope
<jomar> danggg
<jomar> im new to linux
<jomar> i tried linux and now my laptop is fcked up
<jomar> youtube may help fix your problem
<hateball> !fixgrub | jomar
<ubottu> jomar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hateball> ignore that it says windows, just follow the steps to reinstall grub
<jomar> it always says bootloader failed to install
<jomar> i have 320 GB HDD can you tell me how to create partision?
<jomar> i dont know how to fix grub
<jomar> please help me
<jomar> how to reinstall grub?
<jomar> i use old sony vaios laptop hoping to use it again using lununtu
<jomar> what kind of mount point should i use
<jomar> hey?
<jomar> anyone?
<jomar> i need help
<jomar> how to create a right partition
<hateball> jomar: If you follow the documentation on the wiki it should be quite clear
<hateball> jomar: And if this is a fresh install, the install wizard will create partitions for you. No need to do it manually unless you have specific requirements
<jomar> where?
<hateball> !fixgrub | In case you have less than 10 lines scrollback jomar
<ubottu> In case you have less than 10 lines scrollback jomar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jomar> i use old laptop
<hateball> liveboot, install&run boot-repair, be happy
<jomar> and i dont know how to setup
<hateball> What do you need to know? Just let the installer choose for you
<jomar> i always stock at bootloader
<jomar> i tried erase disk and install lubuntu but same problem bootloader failed
<jomar> i tried lvm too
<hateball> jomar: are you using UEFI or BIOS?
<jomar> im using bios
<jomar> im using old laptop sony vaios
<hateball> jomar: Do you get any error message?
<jomar> failed to install bootloader
<jomar> im stock on it
<jomar> its says choose another partition (idk) it's asking me to change partion or something else
<jomar> choose another partition to save bootloader something like that
<hateball> well the bootloader goes into the MBR of your disk, but /boot resides in the filesystem
<hateball> jomar: Where do you choose to install the bootloader then?
<hateball> If your laptop drive is /dev/sda, you should install grub to that
<jomar> yes i do and i put  /  in mount point
<jomar> i create swap linux too
<hateball> jomar: So you are doing manual partitions? Why not let the installer wizard just do it for you?
<jomar> yes i tried that method too
<jomar> same problem bootloader failed to install
<jomar> if you have some time we can both use team viewer so you can see what the problem is ( if you just have time )
<hateball> jomar: is it 17.04 ?
<jomar> 16.10
<hateball> jomar: I am at work so I dont really have time
<jomar> its okay no problem
<hateball> jomar: 16.10 will be unsupported soon, so use 16.04 or 17.04
<jomar> awww
<jomar> seriously?
<hateball> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<hateball> jomar: LTS is supported for 5 years, and the other versions are only supported for 9 months, then you need to upgrade to the next release
<hateball> jomar: So it would be better for you to install 17.04 if you want the latest supported. Maybe that magically works also
<jomar> any direct download link?
<jomar> okay okay thank you for helping
<jomar> is there any way to contact you if there's a problem installing the new release version?
<hateball> jomar: Well this channel is always around
<jomar> email , gamail or facebook
<hateball> Heh, no.
<hateball> jomar: Also you can ask in #ubuntu too, there are more people there... even some that use Lubuntu
<jomar> oh i see
<jomar> Grub installation failed again
<jomar> the "grub-pc" package failed to install to /target/. without the grub boot loade, the installed s ystem will not boot
<jomar> i think the "Grub" is the problem here because it says "the installed system will not boot
<hateball> well yes, you need grub installed to be able to boot your system
<jomar> how to install it?
<hateball> I dont quite understand why it would fail to install tho, unless using some exotic UEFI setup
<hateball> jomar: well the installer should "just work"
<jomar> i use bios
<jomar> how to fix Grub?
<Pablo___> Hello! I need help
<Pablo___> Is there anyone who can help me with a wireless connection problem?
<Gaup82> Anyone there?
<Gaup82> I need help
<Gaup82> Anyone there?
<Gaup82> Hello?
<Gaup82> bye
#lubuntu 2017-06-28
<boblamont> I'm not getting any sound. I've made sure the volume is up/unmuted. Done alsa force-reload. Removed & reinstalled alsa-base (and then for-reloaded again). What now?
<boblamont> Oh, and I tried an mp3 and and ogg, neither have sound (no errors pop up when I play them, just no sound)... mixer shows output going to the speakers
<boblamont> just checked, live cd has no sound either... could I need a driver? how would I figure out what I need?
<boblamont> the speakers do work, a PCLinuxOS live cd can make sounds come from the speakers. so they aren't just broken
<eOM> I want to run lubuntu in intel dual core processor 1.6 Ghz with 2 gb ram
<eOM> will this work fine?
<hateball> Apparently not
<boblamont> Probably better than whatever he's running now if it makes his irc cient crash...
#lubuntu 2017-06-29
<jack> join
<jack> help
<ashwinm199> Hey there
<ashwinm199> I have got  Dlink dwa 131 wireless nano adapter to my pc running on lubuntu
<ashwinm199> I am not able to install drivers for it
<ashwinm199> Could you please help
<redwolf> I got late for ashwinm199: https://askubuntu.com/questions/591016/how-to-install-a-wireless-adapter-d-link-dwa-131
#lubuntu 2017-06-30
<Burni> Does anyone know if there is a difference in the installed version of lubuntu when using standard or alternate download options?
<wxl> the alternative installer and the desktop installer should give you the same end result
<Burni> so the lower ram version / alternate is just for lower ram usage during install.
<wxl> exactly
<Burni> ok, thanks. gonna try setting up dual boot next to xp and mint
<wxl> ew xp?! why? don't connect that to the internet
<Burni> yah, i know... still have some really old crap that works fine on xp and the machine is that old...
<wxl> you should just run xp in a vm
<wxl> or use wine
<Burni> machine 's probably not powerful enough for that.
<wxl> it's worth a try
<wxl> especially with wine
<wxl> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wxl> note it's NOT an emulator
<wxl> (that's what wine stands for)
<Burni> i'll proably try that when i get a more current machine.  the old p4 is rather taxed as it is.
<wxl> it's probably because of all the malware running on it XD
<Burni> hoped lubuntu would keep it going for a while.
<wxl> it will for sure
<Burni> k
<Burni> thanks
<wxl> no prob
<EleanorEllis> Would LXDE be a lighter weight faster environment than XFCE? I am running Ubuntu Studio on an old laptop with only 8GB of RAM and it slows down a lot. I am wondering if I could improve things by changing to LXDE. I do some video and audio editing and processing plus recording and photograph editing, plus desktop publishing. Thanks. For example I have a problem when I my partner is watching video on one screen and I and looking up
<tsimonq2> EleanorEllis: It would be a bit more lightweight
<EleanorEllis> tsimonq2: Thanks
<Dominic___> is there any way i can install Lubuntu X86 from Windows10 without using a DVD or USB
<Dominic___> i am a noob so i dont know if this is the right place to ask this
<tsimonq2> Dominic___: It would be difficult to, and I don't have the time to show you right now (I'm about to go to sleep) but yes, it is possible.
<Dominic___> ok
<tsimonq2> Dominic___: If you want to send an email to the lubuntu-users mailing list linked in the topic, they will be happy to help you there :)
<Dominic___> thanks
<tsimonq2> Thanks for choosing Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> Have a nice night
<Dominic___> you too good night
<azizLIGHT> im trying to install lubuntu in a vm. vmware asks me to install vmware tools and then asks about kernel header paths. where are these kernel header paths so i can specify it correctly. here is what im asked: Searching for a valid kernel header path... The path "" appears to be a valid path to the 4.10.0-19-generic kernel headers. Would you like to change it? [no]
<leszek> azizLIGHT: you need the kernel headers for this to be installed
<azizLIGHT> i dont have kernel headers installed?
<azizLIGHT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24987686/
<azizLIGHT> seems that i do
<leszek> why are you asking me ?
<leszek> ah so you have it installed
<azizLIGHT> i shouldnt be asking you?
<leszek> then vmware fails to autodetect it
<azizLIGHT> maybe so. what is the dir location for hte kernel header path
<leszek> the path should be in /usr/src/linux-headers-<YOURVERSION>
<azizLIGHT> i see. thank you
<Gent71> I can not get on the internet. Says can not find servers
<Amalcor> Hey, i can't find anywhere what does the character code "[[20~" correspond to ? It randomly appears in the terminal, i don't know why ...
<wxl> Amalcor: does this persist after a reboot?
<Amalcor> yes. It's a laptop, and when i boot or open a terminal with the built-in keyboard connected, the lubuntu logo flicker during loading, like when you spam "esc", and many [[20~ appears in the background. When i only plug in another keyboard and disconnect the built-in one, nothing like that happens.
<wxl> so what about if you open a virtual terminal (e.g. ctl-alt.f1)?
<wxl> you know `infocmp | grep 20` shows a sequence for f9. that may be the problem.
<Mattcttn> Hi, i'm well connected to wifi but firefox has no internet
<Mattcttn> Any solution?
<wxl> restart it. sometimes it gets grumpy if the network connection changes while it's running
<Mattcttn> Done but not better
<Mattcttn> It seems like a driver problem
<wxl> then your wifi shouldn't work at all :)
<wxl> how do you know it's working?
<Mattcttn> Others pcs work, my phone works...
<wxl> ah so you mean to say the wifi access point works, but you DON'T mean that your computer is connected to it
<wxl> correct?
<Mattcttn> Yes it's connected and usually works away but i'm not home every devices work here but not my pc
<wxl> well i must say i'm still not clear on your problem, but let's assume it's the driver
<wxl> i need to know some information
<Mattcttn> Ask me
<wxl> namely, the driver PCI ID and the kernel modules available/in use
<wxl> to do this, ideally you would enter the following in a terminal:
<wxl> lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 Network
<wxl> i don't have a wifi card, so this returns just my ethernet card but you may get both
<wxl> here's an example of what i get:
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24990760/
<wxl> were we discussing my ehthernet card, i would want to know the 8086:10bd (that's the PCI id)
<wxl> and i would also want to knoe that e1000e is the driver in use
<wxl> you MAY see another line that says "Kernel modules available," in which case, i'd want to know all of those
<Mattcttn> So i get the kernel rtl8723be
<wxl> that's in use or available or both?
<Mattcttn> Both
<wxl> are there any other available modules?
<Mattcttn> Yep the ethernet one which is r8169
<wxl> yeah i'm not worried about that
<wxl> what's the PCI ID of the wireless card?
<Mattcttn> Im looking for, thx
<wxl> should be in the first line
<wxl> in square brackets
<Mattcttn> 0280 ?
<Mattcttn> Or 10ec:b723
<wxl> it should be [xxxx:xxxx]
<wxl> there's often two. i want the first one
<Mattcttn> So it's 10ec:b723
<wxl> ok and just to be sure, do you get any response if you `ping google.com` in the terminal?
<Mattcttn> I've already tried and it doesn't work
<wxl> does it ever show wifi connections?
<wxl> like perhaps when you first turn it on?
<Mattcttn> Yes but it was the connection i used to install lubuntu
<wxl> i do see that other people have had issues with the connection dropping
<wxl> there's a bunch of solutions here https://askubuntu.com/questions/635625/how-do-i-get-a-realtek-rtl8723be-wireless-card-to-work
<wxl> this is common fix echo "options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<wxl> sadly there's not one CLEAR answer to the solution, but that's probably better supported than using a ppa, grabbing the git repo and building the module, etc. if it works.
<Mattcttn> Ah you found the tip i was looking for! Thanks my friend
<Mattcttn> I have to leave, I really thank you
<Guest1__> I have allmost 1GB free disk space and still get an error message when i try to install the updates. It tells me there is not enough disk space even to install only the last updates who need only 7 MB. I allready used apt-get clean. What more can i do with this problem ?
<wxl> Guest1__: let's see the full error message. pastebinit up, please.
<Guest1__> I use 2 computers here.. will try..
<Guest1__> brb
<Guest1__> How can i copy the error log ?can not mark it.
<wxl> you can do `command | pastebinit` if you have pastebinit installed
<wxl> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Guest1__> I have a one way drive sign.
<Guest1__> It say my disk is full.
<Guest1__> And you want me to install even more ?
<wxl> well you can certainly copy/paste
<Guest1__> Full disk with 1GB free.I dont understand it.
<Guest1__> It tell me i have one broken package.
<wxl> i thought you said the disk was full, not that you have a broken package
<Guest1__> I have both messages.
<Guest1__> When i come here it is rare peoples understand the problem and it is complicated to get help.
<Guest1__> I have the same before..
<wxl> it's probably because you're not clearly stating the issue
<Guest1__> Full disk..
<wxl> what EXACTLY is reported when it says the disk is full?
<Guest1__> 1GB free.
<Guest1__> broken packge.
<Guest1__> one way drive sign.
<Guest1__> shud be understandable for peoples in here.
<wxl> do this:
<wxl> df | grep " /$" | awk '{print $5}'
<wxl> what does it say?
<Guest1__> I think i write that in terminal ?
<wxl> yup
<Guest1__> 91%
<wxl> that means your disk is 91% used
<wxl> are you saying you have a 1TB drive?
<Guest1__> No..
<wxl> well then you can see how much space you have available with:
<Guest1__> I have 8GB drive and 1GB free.
<wxl> sorry, not true
<Guest1__> The porogram disks say 1GB free.
<wxl> mathematically that doesn't work out
<wxl> 9% of 8GB is not 1GB
<Guest1__> I can read.
<wxl> i assume you're using synaptic to install packages
<wxl> it's not always really clear
<wxl> you can try to do your update in terminal with apt
<wxl> sudo apt update && sudo apt update
<wxl> or sudo apt install <package>
<wxl> that might give more clear messages
<wxl> but i assure you, you are very low on disk space.
<Guest1__> The program disks say this: 7,5 GB — 1,0 GB free (86,3% full)
<wxl> the "installed size" reported by the package manager may be the final size and not the size required to actually perform the installation
<Guest1__> sudo apt update && sudo apt update.  why two times and the && ?
<wxl> the second one should be upgrade
<wxl> the && is syntax that says if the previous command succeeds, run the next one
<Guest1__> i will try.. I be back.
<Guest1__> wx|: It is done.. but i am not sure what is fixed or not.
<Guest1__> wx|: i am back.
<Guest1__> I have run the command..
<Guest1__> Still it install something but still errors here.
<Guest1__> The package system is broken  Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems. Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<Guest1__> I guess i can reinstall because it will free some space again.
<Guest1__> nobody here.
<nistonce> I've been following https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1205397 ("encrypted install fails because unsafe swap (zram) is detected" in Lubuntu for a whlie and it doesn't seem to be making any progress. What are Xubuntu, etc doing differently here installerwise?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1205397 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypted install fails because unsafe swap (zram) is detected" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wxl> i'm pretty sure they're not using zram
<nistonce> Ah, thus ubiquity not addressing this more, I guess, if only more niche distributions are hitting it as a result of needing to combine zram and ubiquity.
<wxl> yuup
<nistonce> I'm sure this has been thought of, but is it even vaguely reasonable to run without that just for the installer (not the live environment), and/or disable swap somewhere in the installer or before it?
<wxl> i know of folks that have done that
<nistonce> as a default thing -- e.g., what https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1205397/comments/8 suggests
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1205397 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypted install fails because unsafe swap (zram) is detected" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wxl> getting things implemented in ubiquity can at times be difficult
<wxl> since we are not ubuntu proper, we've kind of got the short straw
<wxl> they're often disinclined to accept sweeping changes
<nistonce> Not surprised, alas
<nistonce> What about before launching ubiquity, or is this just a misunderstanding of when/how ubiquity is run? There seems likely to be something the Lubuntu project's in control of between those points.
<wxl> well, ubiquity should be the place, really. we'll keep pushing on getting it fixed
<nistonce> And, to be clear, I'm happy to try to help make this happen, if that's a feasible thing and it hasn't just run up against a wall of conflicting constraints in other projects
<wxl> i think the biggest problem we face is that we're a very small team and mostly busy with lxde things. when it comes to core infrastructure, generally ubuntu ends up taking care of it. this is one of those cases where that's not true
<wxl> that said, if you want to take that on as a project, feel free!
<nistonce> Sounds reasonable. Is it possible to even before ubuity from the boot medium, e.g., turn swap off? I get that the right fix is, as you say, for ubiquity to fix it, but since they evidently place a very low priority on this...
<nistonce> Or for the broad distribution media, is it not considered acceptable to even run the installer sans swap?
<wxl> well there's the problem. we don't want to turn it off for all
<wxl> especially considering the limiting factor on most lubuntu users will be memory, so swap is pretty crucial
<nistonce> Okay, good to know at least.
<wxl> we're a special case is what the problem is
<wxl> it's our claim to fame and our greatest curse :)
<nistonce> Yeah, makes sense. My use case is mostly that I want a 'bare' Ubuntu-ish installer that functions adequately as a live environment to recover, etc with.
<nistonce> And Lubuntu, precisely because of what it is, is the best for that except for this one thing
<wxl> you want the installer or you want an installation that's bare?
<nistonce> So instead I keep Xubuntu boot media around.
<nistonce> Both, the ability to either repair or reinstall
<wxl> ah
<nistonce> But I just remove any default windowing environment, etc and install my own
<wxl> you could build your own system up, one that doesn't have zram at all
<wxl> base it on ubuntu-core or whatever it is and add what you wnat
<nistonce> Yeah, that might end up working best. It can be nice to have some kind of GUI to browse the web with in a live environment to look things up, which is why I've not just done the super-minimal server/more core things, but maybe that's the right approach.
<nistonce> Lubuntu's just so close to being exactly what I'm looking for, thus my questions here.
<wxl> the problem with doing that is that you have to figure out all the things you want to install
<wxl> but that's also a benefit because then you can trim the size way down
<wxl> on the other hand there are others who have essentially created their own thing out of lubuntu. you might want to ask Kamilion about what he does
<nistonce> Yeah, I basically do tha already. I tend to closely track what packages I have installed, I've gone through and made sure that exactly the ones I want are manually selected vs automatically installed (and thus removed with auto-remove), etc.
<wxl> yeah i think starting from scratch would be a good way to go
<nistonce> And that's another reason I like to start closer to minimal -- the installation procedures seem to mangle the auto/manual information
<nistonce> so I have to retroactively reconstruct it with aptitude etc
<wxl> huh interesting
<nistonce> Yeah lots of 'manual' packages which I don't really believe were manual in any meaningful way
<wxl> tbh i haven't played with it too much personally except on vms that i just wiped out, so i don't really have a lot of experience
<nistonce> Which combined with dependency loops (foo-utils depends somehow on foo depends on foo-base depends on foo-utils, some of which are weak deps such as suggests or recommends) means that teasing out what should have auto(-removeable) automatically becomes a bit tedious
<wxl> right
<wxl> i could certainly imagine the many implications of that one little problem
<nistonce> Do you know why https://github.com/Distroshare/distroshare-ubuntu-imager/commit/b01e6540b249c7178f5b57d624d2869d49ecd541 and https://github.com/Distroshare/distroshare-ubuntu-imager/commit/467590c5542ba6a32c3a9c55e1e6c109132a2633 didn't seem to go anywhere in upstream ubiquity? They suggest the patch is pretty local and low-risk.
<nistonce> (Also, that people have been actively trying to fix it for at least 2 years now.)
<nistonce> (They do just swapoff --all, which maybe ubiquity didn't like, rather than actually fixing ubiquity, which may be the issue, and which you said Lubuntu didn't want to do in general.)
<wxl> not sure they tried
<Kamilion> yo?
<Kamilion> I have zram removed for the liveISOs I generate, yes.
<nistonce> Oh, hi Kamilion -- wxl suggested I ask you about that
<Kamilion> lubuntu's aimed at lower spec machines, where compressed swap makes more sense.
<wxl> that's not necesarily nistonce 's use case, so that might be a good idea
<nistonce> Yeah, no zram works fine for me
<Kamilion> Also, since I'm building appliance-style images that get replaced after a reboot, ubuiquity isn't generally on my radar. The few times I've tried it, it's sorta worked, but I've done enough in the initramfs so attempting to boot an installed version is probably going to be pretty broken
<nistonce> Looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/changes/6536?start_revid=6536 and it's not the most active project
<nistonce> (aside from being on a dead DVCS...)
<Kamilion> canonical loves going off the beaten path for some reason
<Kamilion> never understood that myself.
<wxl> me either
<nistonce> They dropped Mir and their own DE at least/at last
<Kamilion> and upstart.
<Kamilion> and just about every other project they've started, gotten bad press about, banged on, and given up on after ~7 years
<nistonce> It's too bad in a way. The Ubuntu phone/tablet was a neat idea
<wxl> i think they saw red hat innovating and said "we can do that!"
<Kamilion> and then demonstrates exactly the behavior we all worry about
<Kamilion> "well, mir's toast, chuck it in the bin, we're done here"
<wxl> except that their idea of innovating was reinventing the wheel
<nistonce> But a lot of things were just pointless copies of other projects, yeah
<Kamilion> <MATE> Wait, wait, we still think it's useful as a wayland shim!
<Kamilion> "Nope, too bad"
<Kamilion> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nistonce> And, worse, for some of them they got 3rd parties (Nvidia) to commit to putting resources to their own display solutions and giving Nvidia yet another excuse to ignore wayland
 * Kamilion shrugs
<nistonce> So looking at ubiquity, I still don't understand why it cares about the installation environment's swap at all?
<nistonce> I don't care if that's encrypted
<Kamilion> Hm, I've never been able to rely on ubuntu's installer to get encryption right
<wxl> some people would not agree with you, nistonce
<Kamilion> errybody's got different ideas on "how secure it's gotta be"
<wxl> yuup
<nistonce> Xubuntu's works okay for me. I don't agree with all its defaults, but it's reasonable in my experience, the full disk encryption at least
<Kamilion> my view is "break in all you want, after a reboot, you'll be flushed anyway like everything else"
<nistonce> So it just has to make sure to keep key material, etc off swap
<Kamilion> pretty much what you see out of container lifetimes these days... Average of about 2-3 days then destroyed
 * Kamilion nods
<nistonce> And some cloud providers pushing for even more ephemeral, yeah
<Kamilion> yeah, I make one of those.
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core
<Kamilion> everything lives in tmpfs, thanks to casper's TORAM=Yes
<nistonce> Neat
<Kamilion> finds named btrfs volumes and mounts them on it's own under /mnt/btrfs/<volumename>
<nistonce> Collapses a lot of the management GUI into something open source, etc
<nistonce> And that's still not widely available as your readme notes
<Kamilion> I just use lubunto for the management UI, along with X2Go
<Kamilion> although I do support grabbing the ajenti-core packages once the system comes online, I can't distribute them due to their dumb licensing
<Kamilion> there's not many other reasonably secure panels out there
<Kamilion> ajenti's python; so it is automatically out of the PHP-crapware trend
<nistonce> Oh, they do one of those almost-free but if-you're-not-evil-it's-FOSS licenses
<nistonce> Which yeah are dumb
<Kamilion> "Embedding Ajenti Core in a commercial product requires a license."
<Kamilion> Bullshit, it's FOSS or it's not.
<Kamilion> Requires, my left foot.
<nistonce> They do seem to be trying to get the good PR of FOSS disingenuously
<Kamilion> and even though I don't charge anything for kamikazi, I'm not going to close the door on that, as I do tend to make some $$$ from supporting it for various installations
<Kamilion> I net at least ~$200/mo off support retainers for a couple gameserver providers
<wxl> you should add it to the list of type-1 hypervisors on wikipedia :)
<Kamilion> who were sick of paying for solusvm
<Kamilion> they use kamikazi's "Roles" system to specialize the image on boot.
<Kamilion> Sadly, again, I'm stuck with control panels I'm not allowed to redistribute >.<
<Kamilion> right now I'm sort of at a loss with what I'm going to do next
<nistonce> It's counterintuitive to me at least that kubernetes and similar software; distributed configuration management; etc actually see substantial open source support, but what seems like a conceptually more straightforward problem, managing a bunch of more-or-less opaque-to-hypervisor VMs, seems to have less mature/available FOSS solutions
<Kamilion> I still want to stick with 16.04, but with xen 4.9, I don't really know how deep the rabbit hole of shoving newer xen sets into my PPA for 16.04 is going to go
<Kamilion> and most of them were for xen3 and never got forward ported to libxl
<Kamilion> yeah, I had the same problem. The ones left are all mostly PHP crapware
<Kamilion> or some plugins FOR some PHP crapware (like WHM Complete Solution)
<nistonce> Why 16.04 specifically? LTS I get, but is there anything wrong with how 17.10 (and thus likely 18.04 LTS) are shaping up for your purposes?
<nistonce> Is there a reason http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man2/mlock.2.html isn't the solution to https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145919591/unsafeswap.png ?
<Kamilion> Eh, they've had a lot of issues I've sidestepped by staying on 16.04 LTS
<nistonce> I ask partly because from everything I've seen of the reasons behind this so far, it's not some deep technical insight required for the fix, but different people and projects with conflicting priorities
<nistonce> Xen or Lubuntu?
<Kamilion> like https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/29/systemd_pwned_by_dns_query/
<Kamilion> *buntu, in that case.
<Kamilion> systemd-resolved isn't used in 16.04
#lubuntu 2017-07-01
<nistonce> Oh, yeah, systemd-resolved doesn't seem to be the best software in general. I checked some Ubuntu VMs I had in response to that issue and they were 16.04 and not running systemd-resolved. Apparently its design isn't great...
<Kamilion> and I tend to use openvswitch, so I'm not really affected by any of the churn in networkmangler or systemd's networkplan stuff.
<Kamilion> I like what I'm seeing with systemd and nplan
<Kamilion> but it's not where I need it to be yet to get openvswitch shoved in there and happy.
<Kamilion> I'm hoping 18.04 will be more advantagious
<nistonce> I'd like to think that's why they're bringing it in in 17.10, to get it ready for 18.04, by which point they'll not be trying anything too likely risky.
<Kamilion> eh, xen's release cadence and canonical's don't really coincide
<Kamilion> and 14.04 was a lot better at deploying newer releases on xen on LTS
<nistonce> oh?
<nistonce> That's surprising
<Kamilion> 16.04's reliance on 4.6.5 is kind of... an odd move
<Kamilion> not that I'm complaining, I didn't see much value in the xen 4.7 or 4.8 releases
<Kamilion> and the security issues were resolved with 4.6.5's release
<Kamilion> but it strikes me more as "we're too lazy to bother updating the whole toolstack to support the new features, so just wait until we are"
<Kamilion> and pushing fresh qemus out to everyone with SRUs also doesn't seem to be a wonderfully great idea
<Kamilion> so really, they're stuck 'tween a rock and a hard place.
<Kamilion> Sometimes the best move is simply to abstain.
<nistonce> It sounds like it may be partly a temporary timeline misalignment that eventually both Ubuntu LTS and Xen will reconverge (independently) to something improved
<Kamilion> yep, 4.9's released, and 4.10 should cement the new pvops stuff before 18.04, hopefully.
<nistonce> bzr's 'progress bar' is worse than https://www.xkcd.com/612/ -- at least there, the endpoint is know, but bzr branch will show X/Y, 2*X/Y, etc, then whoops, sorry, it's actually of Y*10
<nistonce> So even knowing the speed it's downloading doesn't help
<nistonce> zram apparently does help a lot: https://bryanquigley.com/memory-usage/ubuntu-16-04-livecd-memory-usage-compared (not news here, presumably, but I hadn't realized)
<Kamilion> absolutely, and I'd highly recommend it for any non-secure workloads.
<Kamilion> Seen AMD's slides for Ryzen Pro and EPYC yet? Supposed to support some interesting memory encryption shenanigans
<nistonce> I could see that it'd add a horrific sidechannel for any sensitive workloads though, to be fair to the ubiquity people on this
<nistonce> I'm simultaneously learning (by looking at how it does this) how it could be fixed and growing less convinced it's a net positive to fix :p
 * Kamilion chuckles
<Kamilion> Ubiquity is hack with hacks layerd on hacks
<nistonce> Yeah, it's quite encouraging to see memory encryption get slightly more mainstream
<Kamilion> and keep in mind that things are always churning around it
<Kamilion> like the switch to aufs
<nistonce> Especially for slightly-more-trusted cloud guest VMs
<nistonce> It's actually a substantial attack surface mitigation
<Kamilion> overlayfs and just something as simple as tail were a nightmare to deal with
<nistonce> Yeah, a twisty maze of (self-)recursively called shell scripts
<nistonce> a few of which deign to use set -e, but otherwise..
<Kamilion> tip: use "tail ---disable-inotify -f FILE" on overlayfs
<nistonce> Looks brittle
<Kamilion> that's TRIPLE dash.
<Kamilion> and also undocumented. XD
<Kamilion> so yeah, I'm quite thankful we're now on aufs where things don't go all weirded out at the slightest edge case
<nistonce> That might be the first triple-dash GNU/Linux option I've seen...
<Kamilion> yep. I know it suprised the hell out of me to know it existed.
<nistonce> (if anything, a lot of the outside cloud-related management commandline software I use, e.g., for AWS, goes back to single dashes)
<Kamilion> and doubly so to learn it solved my issue
<nistonce> Any idea why they didn't use --disable-inotify instead?
<nistonce> or Google's cloud offerings, also a lot of -single-dash switches
<Kamilion> in general inotify doesn't fail except under certain edge cases like half-retarded stacking filesystems
<Kamilion> and it's so well-worn that fanotify responds to inotify now
<nistonce> Doesn't fanotify not support everything inotify does?
<nistonce> I haven't used either much so am not sure of details though
<Kamilion> and has replaced it. yes.
<Kamilion> anything that calls inotify is calling fanotify behind a shim, AFAIK
<nistonce> Ah, first sentence of StackOverflow question on this: "fanotify, built on top of fsnotify, is supposed to replace inotify which replaced dnotify"
<Kamilion> hence my comments on constant churn.
<nistonce> IMO the most principled way to change ubiquity that I've so far spotted is for d-i/source/partman-base/parted-server.c to recognize that /dev/zram* isn't actually of type linux-swap no matter what it looks like
<nistonce> Because while one could still argue it's a bad idea, it's not a bad idea to use with zram for the reason the scary dialog box says
<Kamilion> if I recall correctly, d-i indicates it came from debian-installer
<Kamilion> I don't know how much the two share, code-wise.
<nistonce> Huh, so that'd be where to go with any patches, okay
<Kamilion> dunno -- it may be a fork, it may be a submodule, I've never looked into it.
<nistonce> I was confused about that, since when I bzr branched the ubiquity project, it didn't contain this error message at ll, but the tarball from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/ubiquity does
<nistonce> (and also include d-i, etc)
<Kamilion> submodule, yeah.
<Kamilion> git makes that easy
<Kamilion> bzr and subversion have their own wyrding way
<nistonce> The less risky way is to just change ./d-i/source/partman-crypto/check.d/unsafe_swap but it's not completely trivial, since I'm not sure it passes enough information along from when it accumulates partition information to where it checks things on that list, so it's not just a one-liner, I think
<nistonce> https://pastebin.com/Lu4U7Gi3
<nistonce> so in that first while loop, add a check for whichever of type/fs/path/name/etc identify zram
<nistonce> and continue (skip that device being accumulated), etc. But this is simple-looking enough I'm skeptical/wary of that there were reasons it didn't happen before. zram just doesn't have the properties that disk-backed swap does, such that https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=381870 would apply (for which that unsafe_swap check was added)
<ubottu> Debian bug 381870 in partman-crypto "Does not prevent setup of unencrypted swap" [Important,Fixed]
<nistonce> so either they should remove it or reword it to address the more subtly bad security properties that zram has, side-channelwise, if one cares about disk encryption to begin with. either way, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145919591/unsafeswap.png is bullshit.
<nistonce> ah, indeed, it's a submodule at https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/d-i/partman-crypto.git/tree/check.d/unsafe_swap
<nistonce> e.g., https://pastebin.com/8prjBU1d is a concept patch
<Kamilion> oh, I should mention, by default, the livecd behavior will derp around the disks looking for swap partitions and swapon -a anything it finds.
<Kamilion> and, even more annoyingly, there's at least two or three places where this occurs, and I couldn't track them all down
<Kamilion> and swapoff -a doesn't actually do what it says on the tin
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/62e8bc0260057b1f73e1c214a063bd4dac6bc938/tools/xenial/deploy/pre-update.sh
<Kamilion>     # We have no idea how many disks are connected. Hopefully it's less than 96.
<Kamilion>     for i in {0..96}; do         swapoff -a     done
<nistonce> That's kind of insane
<Kamilion> you have no idea. What was more insane was 48 wasn't enough the first time around *sob*
<Kamilion> though, this has ended up being useful in *so* many other places.
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/62e8bc0260057b1f73e1c214a063bd4dac6bc938/tools/xenial/deploy/update-repos.sh
<Kamilion> stash, pull, pop... works *suprisingly* well.
<Kamilion> especally since some of the stuff in here has a chance of being changed in early runtime by the roles scripts
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/tree/master/resources/xenial/config
<nistonce> That looks handy, yeah.
<nistonce> Seems like it would backfire occasionally, but your comment does note that
<Kamilion> generally only barfs if there's local changes to something the remote side has updated
<Kamilion> hence the segmentation in my repo of the three major zones, buildscripts, tools, and resources
<nistonce> Does stash pop use the full git merge capabilities?
<Kamilion> yeah
<Kamilion> but it can't deal with some merges
<Kamilion> hence the warning comment
<nistonce> I see you love various popular PHP packages. :p
<Kamilion> if you change something locally, stash it, and that segment of the file's updated remotely, popping the stash may require additional input to resolve
<Kamilion> s/love/loath/i
<nistonce> Still, it seems like a nice middle ground -- handles merges where feasible, better than most other easily accessible methods, and doesn't fail any worse when it can't
<Kamilion> none of my images contain PHP or anything php related
<Kamilion> I made a personal rule to stick with the languages shipped on the existing livecd
<Kamilion> so by and large it's mostly python based tools and libraries.
<Kamilion> you cannot have an ubuntu system without python -- it's required by the package manager.
<nistonce> Seems reasonable. And while PHP's improving, apparently, designwise, there's some ridiculous stuff in the past -- the hash function formerly being len(function name), so to distribute among buckets, manually ensuring various similar functions are inconsistently named so that they have different lengths, etc.
<Kamilion> pretty much everything else is optional at this point, including perl
<Kamilion> http://www.phpsadness.com/sad/47
<Kamilion> nuff said
<Kamilion> $ php -r 'var_dump("61529519452809720693702583126814" == "61529519452809720000000000000000");'
<Kamilion> bool(true)
<nistonce> And a lot of that stuff in the past is still present because new people learning PHP find tutorials, etc from a decade ago or similar
<nistonce> So it's never going away
<Kamilion> `suppose the $password is "ximaz", which has an all-numeric hex-encoded MD5 hash of "61529519452809720693702583126814"`
<Kamilion> "oh gee, that looks like a float to me, *truncated*"
<Kamilion> well, you're just a shitty programmer, you SHOULD have used ===...
<nistonce> That seems unsafe to expose to external data
<Kamilion> what the hell is ===?!
<nistonce> And unsafe in a way a lot of people won't realize
<Kamilion> bingo.
<Kamilion> PHP is filled to the brim with "I need to pay an engineer more money to think" pitfalls, built in
<Kamilion> and you tend to see the same trend with large PHP applications that aren't fully open source.
<nistonce> Yeah, for all the apologetics for it I've seen, that it's just a matter of learning the quirks, it sure does seem to have a lot of such quirks, and more severe ones than I see the tu quoque responses unearthing in Python or even Perl or...
<Kamilion> and the larger they are, the bigger the attack surface... and no, we wouldn't DARE think about making small modular microservices... of course not, SERVER SIDE INCLUDE ON EVERY PAGE
<nistonce> C or C++ might be dangerous, but at least it's in mostly well-advertised ways, where there are real gains to be had
<Kamilion> It actively encourages bad practices.
<Kamilion> yeah.
<Kamilion> And one of my reasons for sticking with python
<Kamilion> if it's not fast in python, import a C/C++ library that does it faster.
<nistonce> And, I've found the Python issue with Ubuntu myself recently too -- wanted to try Python 3.6, but it's not default anywhere
<Kamilion> no need to overoptimize.
<nistonce> even in 17.10
<nistonce> So yes, one can get a PPA or etc, but then one has to compile any module one uses because any binary module only is packaged so far for Python 3.5
<Kamilion> well, there's not a lot of changes between 3.5 and 3.6 from an application designer's perspective, just minor syntax sugar improvements; mostly on the async side.
<nistonce> f strings look interesting, but that falls into the first category
<Kamilion> but that's also one of python's shortfalls... It's event reactors are nice, but...
<Kamilion> https://github.com/channelcat/sanic
<Kamilion> nodejs's libuv just blows most others out of the water.
<Kamilion> and uvloop is just so easy to take advantage of now
<Kamilion> and it works well on windows too.
<Kamilion> same python code runs lots more places, which is nice when you don't try to control your developer workstations
<Kamilion> who cares as long as the wirebytes aren't crazy.
<nistonce> Well-written Python can be quite fast, apparently. Here, it looks like it's mostly functioning as glue between a lot of C libraries
<Kamilion> that's where python shines. Gluing together lots of faster code
<Kamilion> and one of the biggest reasons it's seen such popularity in scientific computing
<nistonce> Still, its lack of concern for speed does get me sometimes -- there's a base64 encoder/decoder in the base64 module, literally several times slower than one it wraps that's just a C function in the binascii module, because it runs a few lines of Python code.
<Kamilion> python's also doing a lot more under the hood, with variable types, for instance.
<nistonce> And optimizing Python can too easily become a game of obfuscating it because function calls are so slow (Py3.6 improves this, to some degree, reportedly)
<Kamilion> Python's Decimal type still makes me squee inside as 'something they did right the first time'
<Kamilion> they did improve the bytecode a bit in 3.6, that's true
<nistonce> Or, because variable access is kind of slow, repeating the same constant values across the code, making maintenance harder
<Kamilion> and there's other methods still, such as pypy or even JITting machine code out
<Kamilion> http://deeplearning.net/software/theano/
<Kamilion> Theano's really good about machine code emission
<Kamilion> both on the CPU and on GPUs
<nistonce> But the code measurably faster. etc. Lots of this sort of thing, so it ends up seeming like Python just wasn't designed to be optimized except insofar as one figures out how to call out of Python ASAP
<Kamilion> yep.
<Kamilion> Don't overoptimize.
<Kamilion> prototype, make it work, optimize what's slow until it works the way you need it.
<Kamilion> I started out with pure python scrypt constructs while I was working to understand it, then moved towards the C extension once I knew what I was doing.
<Kamilion> 6 hashes per second with pure python code
<Kamilion> 2364 hashes per second with the C wrapper around libscrypt.
<Kamilion> but, then I have to have pip around, and the c compiler, and all the headers...
<nistonce> Anything per-byte or per array index or per etc I've found to have that kind of mismatch, yeah
<nistonce> Hits the VM hard
<Kamilion> So, kamikazi has pip around, and the c compiler, and all the headers... and compiled versions of libscrypt and uwsgi...
<Kamilion> In general it's pretty much set up to be a workable python development system out of the bag
<Kamilion> plus, well, in order to support DKMS, I had to have that same baggage around...
<nistonce> The need to have those does conflict somewhat with one of Python's main advantages, to which you alluded -- it's got a reasonably batteries-included approach which makes it one of the only usable language environments on Windows outside something JVM-based or similar.
<Kamilion> open-vm-tools and sysdig both being dkms modules.
<Kamilion> ruby's alright on windows, as is go
<Kamilion> perl's fine too as long as you don't try relying on tk or other gui stuff
<Kamilion> but anything that relies on sh -c generally fails hard
<nistonce> Go packages seem to have a habit of pulling random packages from github without any clear indication of what sort of build environment they'd need
<nistonce> Ditto Ruby, in my brief(er) experiments
<Kamilion> go shares the java idea that packages can have a namespace on the greater internet
<Kamilion> and I do appreciate that
<Kamilion> Ruby, on the other hand... Nnnnnnghhhhhhhh.
<Kamilion> SO MUCH ANGER. SO LITTLE TIME.
<Kamilion> the whole gems thing and RVM is just oh. mi. gawd.
<nistonce> Sure, for their design intentions, Go executes better than most languages I've tried
<Kamilion> it spits out a static binary.
<Kamilion> really no different than gcc or llvm clang's output
<Kamilion> on the up side, it can also spit out dynamic modules (.so) that python is more than happy to load
<Kamilion> so mixing go and python is a real good way to get concurrency and adaptability
<nistonce> It does makes sense given that that Docker, etc have picked up on using it. It's a good language for a lot of things for which there wasn't a good, widespread language before
<Kamilion> Rust too.
<nistonce> I know they tried to lure C programmers in, but IMO Go works best as a kind of faster Python
<Kamilion> well, the thing with docker is, containers have an average lifetime of about 2.45 days before they're simply destroyed and replaced by a newer version
<Kamilion> And with go spitting out static binaries... that can kind of clash
<Kamilion> I've already seen a couple instances where developers have ended up losing their go sources and being stuck with this opaque go binary they can't do anything further with
<nistonce> I knew Rust emphasized C interop, but hadn't realized Go did. Neat.
<Kamilion> machine code on disk is machine code on disk.
<nistonce> How's that different from any other compiled language though, in principle?
<Kamilion> well, python's compiled bytecode (.pyc) that's interpreted
<nistonce> Sure, but some languages care more about keep to C calling conventions, name mangling, etc.
<Kamilion> JVM does some similar stuff
<nistonce> And some are happy to live in their own world
<Kamilion> and the whole .net ecosystem uses CIL as an intermediary bytecode before rendering real machine code
<Kamilion> which I thought was a very neat approach
<Kamilion> and allows the same CIL to be specialized for ARM or AMD64 or SPARC
<Kamilion> without having the original source code
<nistonce> Sure. I guess I consider .pyc files barely-compiled. However, for the class of languages that compile to machine code, I don't see how Go makes it particularly harder to preserve source code. Most such languages don't embed source by default in object code, unless one intentionally enables debug symbols, etc.
<Kamilion> so "a better idea than OSX Universal Binaries" which are just a bunch of ELF binaries for various architectures tar'd up. (It's more complex than that)
<nistonce> Granted, by comparison with Python, the JVM, or .Net, it's more opaque.
<Kamilion> As far as I know, during the go compilation, the binary is only partially stripped
<Kamilion> so I don't think it has full debug symbols, but I think it does still have the basic dwarf symbols and function name mappings
<Kamilion> and line number definitions
<Kamilion> but I'm not a Go pro.
<nistonce> So that's as much as any language I'm familiar with of its class. (But yeah, I've only written a couple of toy programs in Go.)
<Kamilion> kinda picking up bits and pieces of it as I go along
<Kamilion> same. Couple little microservice responders that spit a blob of JSON over a socket
<Kamilion> and python+flask app that uses jinja2 to make the pages that request those JSON blobs
<Kamilion> jinja2 does it's job well, I find.
<nistonce> Sounds like the sort of thing it was designed for
<Kamilion> and it's general purpouse, not just html specific like PHP tends to be
<Kamilion> I've used it to template nginx configs, all kinds of stuff.
<Kamilion> and flask is so simple and reliable because it doesn't *DO* anything
<Kamilion> werkzeug does all the work, flask just defines a URL routing scheme and kind of says "yeah, I'm here so jinja2 is too, because it's one of my requirements"
<Kamilion> defines a couple useful annotations too
<Kamilion> but 90% of anything useful in a flask app is done by extensions like flask-login or flask-principal or flask-bouncer or flask-classy (which replaces the URL routing!)
<nistonce> But it picks up some of PHP's onboarding strengths, I think, in being opinionated with reasonable default libraries packaged with every Go installation to start with. While Scala, Rust, Clojure, etc cycle through HTTP, JSON, etc libraries, never so far really annointing any as a widespread usable default, Go just ships with one. It may not be the best, but it works.
<nistonce> A very PHP ethos.
<nistonce> But with reasonable design backing it.
<Kamilion> actually, go ships with a couple, and points you at a couple more.
<Kamilion> you've got your choice of at least three HTTP compatible responders
<nistonce> Still less fragmented, so far as I can tell
<Kamilion> one that's HTTP2+TLS only, one that's HTTP2+HTTP1.1, and another pure HTTP1.1 minimal responder.
<Kamilion> only the former actually bothers touching things as low as the TCP level
<Kamilion> the other two are like "yeah, gimme a socket."
<Kamilion> and then you can always just ask for more with their fancy namespaced requirements
<nistonce> The glory of JSON in Scala: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/8054018/what-json-library-to-use-in-scala (yes, the main answer's from 2013, but the 'best' answers change every year through at least 2015)
<Kamilion> like https://caddyserver.com/
<Kamilion> heh, even python has that problem
<Kamilion> I've been using ujson lately for performance stuff
<Kamilion> but that's generally when I have to parse
<nistonce> Those seem interestingly different enough (HTTP2+TLS, HTTP2+HTTP1.1, and pure HTTP1.1) that I don't consider those duplicate functionality
<nistonce> There's just almost no overlap at all between the first and last for example
<Kamilion> flask's built in 'jsonify' is pokey but more than enough to deal with a 20kb response
<Kamilion> well, HTTP2 requires TLS, it's part of the spec
<Kamilion> so the middle one basically sits on top of the left and right code
<nistonce> Ditto on ujson. Surprisingly fast.
<Kamilion> and upgrades HTTP1.1 to 2.0 if possible, switching on TLS in the process.
<nistonce> And its source is straightforward -- no real tricks that I spotted.
<Kamilion> yep.
<Kamilion> I goof around with Unity3D games
<Kamilion> so json's kind of a big thing for moving stuff back and forth for me
<Kamilion> yaml's kind of partially supported but not exposed...
<Kamilion> and their default object serialization is JSON based anyway, so trying to farf around with YAMLizing it would be counterintuitative
<nistonce> So that HTTP library responder organization seems completely reasonable -- not duplicating things, but just nicely factoring them out.
<nistonce> JSON's supported everywhere so
<Kamilion> and Unity's all C# based... and not just C#... an old old version of mono 3.10...
<Kamilion> so .net 3.5 is basically as far as you get.
<nistonce> Even the newish Unity 5.x versions?
<Kamilion> yep.
<Kamilion> you get a couple .net 4 features like linq
<Kamilion> but it won't be until Unity 2017's release (they've deprecated major/minor version numbers for a year/month scheme) that we actually see deep architecture improvements
<nistonce> Odd on the surface they haven't updated to newer Mono
<Kamilion> didn't need to -- the bytecode interpreter is reasonably robust
<nistonce> I saw that. Was confused what it operationally meant -- whether they'd just do everything incrementally, or just abandon version numbers.
<Kamilion> they've upgraded the bytecode compiler several times though
<Kamilion> so there's an experimental build right now with the microsoft roslyn C# 6.0 compiler, that emits CIL bytecode still compatible with mono 3.10.
<Kamilion> which is kind of interesting on a technical level
<Kamilion> and other forum posts that have 3rd party'd it beforehand (almost 2 years ago now)
<nistonce> Part of the .Net core initiative, or?
<Kamilion> the compiler, yes; I don't know what they're going to do about "dotnet"
<Kamilion> I believe they've gone and joined microsoft's little group, but it's unclear if they'll move to dotnet or mono4
<nistonce> I'm sort of surprised the licensing aspects worked out with Roslyn
<Kamilion> so far everything I've seen has pointed towards mono4 + the roslyn C#6 compiler
<nistonce> MS hasn't always made it easy to redistribute their components
<Kamilion> *chuff*
<Kamilion> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2001/06/02/ballmer_linux_is_a_cancer/
<Kamilion> Soon as they pitched him on the curb, things got a lot better, for the Samba team and novell
<lynorian> And now he has a basketball team
<nistonce> Ah, MS in full embrace/extend/extinguish era bloom
<nistonce> It's sort of amazing how much more open their new CEO (forget his name)'s made them
<Kamilion> There's so many comments I could make against that, but I'll leave it with "All the sport team owners I've ever seen have been pretentious jerks with very few morals"
<Kamilion> ehh, I have some points of contention on that one
<Kamilion> he pushed the windows 7 development model into small teams that tended to write code and test it, and only check into the main branch when the tests passed
<Kamilion> and that made 7 one of the better released so far, and one of the bigger reasons why so many have latched onto it
<Kamilion> then broke that model up for 8 and 10, and it's unsuprising why they can be brittle
<Kamilion> but the servicing side definitely learned a lot from linux
<Kamilion> the whole WIM model is a lot more linux-package-manager-transaction-like than ever
<nistonce> The larger complaints I've mostly seen about 8 and 10, at least, haven't been obviously related to code quality, though some correlation might exist, but rather to clearly intentionally designed anti-user hostility.
<nistonce> I've lost count of how many programs claim to remove Win10's spying/telemetry
<Kamilion> I dunno. I feel microsoft did their best work around the pre-7-post-7 time... .NET had major improvements, powershell became a very nice tool...
<Kamilion> *chuff*
<nistonce> Sure, and they've picked up other aspects of that in Chocolatey, etc.
<Kamilion> which of course is not possible, because they've shoved the telemetry right inside the visual studio runtime dlls now
<Kamilion> and that even infests machines as old as XP and vista that run apps built with visual studio 2015/2017
<nistonce> Had not realized/known that. Disappointing, but unsurprising.
<Kamilion> and also wine :D
<nistonce> They already retroactively added it to 7 and 8.x.
<Kamilion> installing the visual C++ runtimes on wine is a real adventure.
<Kamilion> "you need the msxml package first"
<Kamilion> ends up just googling it and finding out about winetricks
<nistonce> Well as someone invariably tries with each new malware release and posts on twitter, WINE is surprisingly Windows-compatible for both good and bad ends :p
<Kamilion> https://github.com/Winetricks/winetricks
<Kamilion> yep
<Kamilion> I assume you saw https://github.com/taviso/loadlibrary ?
<Kamilion> I got quite a few chuckles reading his readme.md
<nistonce> Hah, I hadn't actually. That is funny
<nistonce> It's even practical, which is a nice bonus
<Kamilion> and someone will probably hook it up to python pretty soon
<nistonce> Looks like that's how he's been finding all those AV 0-days
<Kamilion> "Microsoft doesn't release public symbols for every build, and sometimes the symbols lag behind for a few months after release. Make sure you're using an mpengine version with public symbols available."
<Kamilion> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/23/windows_10_leak/
<Kamilion> well, I guess THAT's not a problem anymore
<Kamilion> The "Shared Source Kit" they point out as being such a big boogeyman... isn't. It IS some source, but for a large bulk of driver-facing codesurfaces, not anything like ntoskrnl.exe
<nistonce> At least that will catch people up to current versions
<nistonce> It also looks like it's not super-secret to begin with, just somewhat controlled distribution
<Kamilion> But just the fact that they HAVE a shared source kit now to be able to share with big ODMs is good in my book.
<nistonce> Blackhats should be assumed to have access to it anyway
<Kamilion> pfft
<Kamilion> https://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2014/11/pulling-jpegs-out-of-thin-air.html\
<Kamilion> https://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2014/11/pulling-jpegs-out-of-thin-air.html
<Kamilion> we have AFL
<Kamilion> and mixing AFL and loadlibrary is going to end up with some fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun
<nistonce> hah, I like those possibilities
<nistonce> I guess with tools that powerful, source access isn't as important anyway
<Kamilion> "At this point, the fuzzer managed to synthesize the valid file header - and actually realized its significance. Using this output as the seed for the next round of fuzzing, it quickly starts getting deeper and deeper into the woods."
<Kamilion> "Within several hundred generations and several hundred million execve() calls, it figures out more and more of the essential control structures that make a valid JPEG file - SOFs, Huffman tables, quantization tables, SOS markers, and so on..."
<Kamilion> mostly thanks to libjpeg barfing at every 'bad' input
<Kamilion> still, afl blows my mind.
<Kamilion> It's basically flatline dixie in a github repo.
<Kamilion> https://www.redbubble.com/people/wolfecreative/works/17996500-dixie-flatline-warning-label-sticker-white?grid_pos=87&p=sticker&rbs=aeb8b144-175c-40af-bcb4-8dc23a49cda1&ref=shop_grid
<nistonce> Sure, even given that JPEG parsing seems to be specifically amenable to this, that level of automatic structure discover's quite an achievement
<Kamilion> http://imgur.com/a/knY8l   https://n-o-d-e.net/cyberdeck64.html  http://i.imgur.com/zcxb6qk.png
<Kamilion> the slide out display in that still tickles my inner geek
<Kamilion> it's just too bad he ran with the MATE image instead of the Lubuntu one...
<Kamilion> (super thanks to flexiondotorg for his work on MATE and Lubuntu for the Pis)
<nistonce> That's one of the more interesting, I guess I'll call it a kind of (fictional) retrocomputing, where form factor's the trickier part
<nistonce> projects that I've seen, and, it is quite appealing
<Kamilion> yep. Good use for a commodore 64C case
<nistonce> The slide out display is one of the best parts
<Kamilion> https://www.redbubble.com/shop/cyberpunk+stickers
<Kamilion> The stickers "make it" though.
<Kamilion> especally the one on the bottom.
<Kamilion> http://i.imgur.com/ixHyqFW.jpg
<nistonce> They add a lot of polish to what would otherwise be a more straightforward use of that case, yeah.
<Kamilion> what isn't visible is that this unit was meant for use with a HMD
<Kamilion> the slide out screen is apparently hooked to the SPI bus and run at 33Mhz, leaving the HDMI port open
<nistonce> The keyboard sort of blatantly doesn't fit with the rest of the aesthetic (the modern shallow laptop-ish style, etc) but the rest is remarkably coherent in all the details
<Kamilion> the FN+Enter really makes me grin though
<Kamilion> I know exactly why that's there (Filthy Domain-joined workstationseses! HISSS!)
<Kamilion> it HAS pushed me towards thinking about the same concept
<Kamilion> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Orange-Pi-Zero-Plus-2-H5/1553371_511302832.html
<Kamilion> https://goo.gl/photos/WqMLAni2FhE27Tm18
<nistonce> Never dealt with them myself, but read accounts of people who have, and the failure modes can apparently be opaque, and weird stickiness with old domain settings, etc. Apparently not fun to deal with.
<Kamilion> I think I might be able to fit an orange pi zero plus 2 H5 inside of this matias halfkeyboard.
<Kamilion> I've already stuffed an arudino micro in there to replace the old palm pilot serial cable (9600 baud 8n1, thankfully)
<nistonce> Do they run anything close to mainline Linux?
<Kamilion> armbian's got a near-mainline build
<nistonce> Last time I looked at those SBCs, most of them had some weird old kernel version they were stuck on
<Kamilion> https://www.armbian.com/orange-pi-zero-2-h3/
<Kamilion> yeah
<Kamilion> allwinner's been slowly upstreaming stuff
<Kamilion> and the H2/H3/H5 series are based off the A10/A20's IP blocks, which are pretty well GPL supported now
<nistonce> That's encouraging, both the armbian link and Allwinner upstreaming
<Kamilion> http://linux-sunxi.org/Xunlong_Orange_Pi_Zero_Plus_2
<Kamilion> their little NAS board has me really interested
<Kamilion> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Orange-Pi-Zero-NAS-Expansion-board-Interface-board-Development-board-beyond-Raspberry-Pi/1553371_32789632568.html
<Kamilion> got a pair of SATA UASP chips on it
<Kamilion> http://www.jmicron.com/PDF/brief/jms578.pdf
<Kamilion> which means SMART and most ATA stuff like Secure Erase should work
<Kamilion> and UASP continues to work even under USB2.0 fallback (good thing to know!)
<nistonce> Armbian is certainly good to know about. Still kind of an artifact to have an entire distribution that has to be designed around basically one small quirk (having a different bootloader, etc)
<nistonce> (different device tree, different kernel)
<Kamilion> that's actually being cleaned up right now
<Kamilion> the arm64s are being prepped with uEFI tables and other fun annoyances
<nistonce> I don't know that I'll trust these things too much until pick-your-mainstream-Linux-distribution (okay, not RHEL, probably, but Arch, maybe, or Debian, or Ubuntu, or ...) can run them
<nistonce> and just swap out a couple of packages
<Kamilion> so in theory we should have much less of a problem supporting ARM SOCs on arm64/AArch64
<nistonce> Obviously armbian's better than not having armbian
<Kamilion> for the most part it's only the original Raspberry pi that has the problem of not being able to run arbitrary distros
<Kamilion> ubuntu made a choice to support arm7 and above, and it's an arm6 device, hence why rasbian needed to exist for it
<Kamilion> and when linaro went with arm7, so did everyone else.
<nistonce> So ARM is finally converging to being a real platform, not just a bunch of random SoCs with random on-chip peripherals with random pinouts
<Kamilion> nah, we'll still have that for quite a while
<Kamilion> device tree overlays and all kinds of idiotic uboot stuff for the tiny 32bit chips
<Kamilion> https://www.servethehome.com/exclusive-first-cavium-thunderx-dual-48-core-96-core-total-arm-benchmarks/
<Kamilion> the real big iron already went uEFI
<Kamilion> and it's the smaller SoCs that are racing to catch up
<Kamilion> Pi3 should have uEFI support fairly soon though
<lynorian> I mean arm is much better than the joke that is ia-64 which is now dead
<nistonce> And I've seen that its graphics support (upside of not really improving it much between Pi/Pi2/Pi3 is at least there's a stable target for driver development) has been more capable in its open source form lately
<Kamilion> but beagleboard (who uses i2c roms to identify Capes) will probably still remain with it's existing setup
<Kamilion> eh, there's another mali400 driver that's popped up a little while ago
<Kamilion> but for the most part, mobile GPUs aren't really well supported in linux outside of vendorblobs and "look what we patched on the android kernel, good luck reusing it anywhere else"
<nistonce> At least in c-ray, that chart shows it being more-or-less in the ballpart of competitive
<nistonce> Needs 10x the cores to achieve it though
<lynorian> Kamilion, why I do not use android
<lynorian> is the whole only vendor blobs and can't get anything else to work
<Kamilion> as long as you stay away from PowerVR, and recently, I heard rumors that apple was moving to their own in-house GPU IP core, and Imagination's about to be up shit creek, because nobody outside of apple likes them, and they've been extremely hostile to the open source community.
<Kamilion> but there'll always be some sucker out there with more money than time, and less brains than engineers.
<Kamilion> it WAS a nice architecture till they spat in FOSS' face.
<Kamilion> now arm's malis are really preferable in my opinion, even if the support for them isn't great.
<nistonce> Yeah http://www.bbc.com/news/business-40364662 "Shares in the company more than halved in April when Imagination said that Apple was to stop using its technology."
<Kamilion> http://malideveloper.arm.com/faq/what-are-bifrost-midgard-and-utgard/
<Kamilion> and guess what, bifrost and midgard both stole PowerVR's thunder
<Kamilion> in this case, PowerVR's claim to fame, their tiled rendering engine.
<Kamilion> ergh, broken link
<Kamilion> http://www.anandtech.com/show/10375/arm-unveils-bifrost-and-mali-g71/3
<Kamilion> and the nice thing is, the newer designs are mostly based around GL
<Kamilion> and compute shaders.
<Kamilion> and I've heard they're much easier to work with than the older mali400 designs
<nistonce> New enough GL version that Vulcan works?
<Kamilion> the G71 was designed for Vulkan, supposedly.
<nistonce> Or rather *Vulkan
<Kamilion> https://developer.arm.com/graphics/vulkan/vulkan-drivers
<Kamilion> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4dWzIagMPM
<Kamilion> and they've had video samples for 1.3 years now
<nistonce> Ah, should ease driver development -- it looks easier to factor out the chipset-specific parts with Vulkan than the monolithic blob that is GL
<Kamilion> yeah, the chip is driven from implimenting the specs
<Kamilion> nice to see ARM finally taking the hint
<nistonce> So make good-quality open source drivers in time frames people care about more likely
<nistonce> Without needing to reveal too many trade secrets, etc
<Kamilion> and that's where the story comes to a crashing halt
<Kamilion> Ohai, userspace support binary!
<nistonce> Oh, good, GPL workarounds
<Kamilion> Eventually someone will stick it under the mmio microscope and reimpliment it
<Kamilion> but for now, it's blobby
<nistonce> I guess better than something tightly bound to a specific ancient Android kernel
<Kamilion> AT LEAST this time it's the sort of granularly blobby that makes it easier to replace section by section
<Kamilion> unlike AMD's atombios... hoooo.
<nistonce> For whatever reason, graphics is just generally a disaster area here, both mobile and desktop.
<Kamilion> I don't think there's anyone who actually WANTS to try and take apart AMD's 8MB bios blob
<nistonce> Hey, at least s3tc's coming out of patent in a few months
<Kamilion> and what's funny is I'm still missing a 'stupid' ethernet monitor.
<nistonce> So people can actually implement GL in open source
<Kamilion> the closest I've got is a samsung smart TV with some hacky android-derived apps brutely shoved into it
<Kamilion> I love the *idea* of steam in-home sharing
<Kamilion> the implimentation is... Well, it has room for improvement. Heck of a lot better than nvidia's whole Sheild thing
<nistonce> Aren't there dozens of those? https://inconsolation.wordpress.com/ would regularly list network monitors of some sort. Not exactly the sort you're looking for though I think -- too high level/summary view
<Kamilion> http://moonlight-stream.com/
<nistonce> But network monitors seem to be next to text editors regarding pointless toy reimplementations
<Kamilion> yeah, and yet companies keep doing them
<Kamilion> https://static.gamespot.com/uploads/original/123/1239113/2840664-onlive.jpg
<Kamilion> "Remember me?"
<Kamilion> http://store.steampowered.com/app/353380/Steam_Link/
<Kamilion> "ohai"
<Kamilion> http://www.jide.com/mini
<Kamilion> "why halo thar"
<Kamilion> https://www.ouya.tv/
<Kamilion> "I'm not dead, just pining for the fjords... Just kidding, I'm dead."
<nistonce> I assume they're all incompatible and at least borderline proprietary, undocumented protocols
<Kamilion> bingo.
<Kamilion> they're all doing the same thing
<nistonce> It's too bad, because the idea is good
<Kamilion> "hey ma, I can send input events along the same TCP stream I'm viewing this h264 stream from!"
<Kamilion> moonlight works for the nvidia shield and other nvidia streaming receivers
<Kamilion> and there is an implimentation of the Steam In Home Streaming source for SteamOS
<Kamilion> but I don't know if it works for the plain Steam .deb packages
<Kamilion> or if it could be tinkered with to stream arbitrary content like a desktop.
<Kamilion> and even RDP has modern optimizations
<nistonce> While it's not great for latency-sensitive games, I'd guess, there are lots of use cases for it
<Kamilion> "Oh, I see you're watching an h264 stream in that browser, WHY DON'T I JUST FORWARD THE STREAM"
<Kamilion> Actually works quite well for latency-sensative games -- 60FPS is about 16ms per frame and human reaction is somewhere between 120ms-200ms for visual motion stimulus to be integrated
<nistonce> I've seen that ~.2 seconds number elsewhere as a UI threshold for subjectively instant
<Kamilion> we CAN react faster by training ourselves; but ye average baseline human that doens't play Quake 3 Arena will end up in that range
<Kamilion> plus many people have to "stop to read" the screen
<Kamilion> and others will absorb an entire page of text without having to read any of it
<lynorian> Well maybe f1 2015 which I run on 16.04 not sure of any other racing games
<lynorian> yes well network latency for text does not matter
<Kamilion> "for visual motion stimulus to be integrated" meaning for a decision to be made based on events; not just instinct reactionary stimuli like driving
<Kamilion> but in other games where loot mechanics come into play
<Kamilion> instinct and training can absolutely reduce the delay between hand/eye coordination
<lynorian> Well loot is a seperate mode for mount and blade warband which can be what I want to call third person crossbow in one mode and then you loot
<Kamilion> and I credit linux for being the major reason why I *can* parse an entire page of text in one instant; years and years and years of watching dmesg scroll past and picking interesting messages out of it mid-scroll..
<lynorian> but for say battle for wesnoth latency will not matter
<lynorian> Kamilion, it pisses my dad off as he cannot read anywhere near as fast as I am
<Kamilion> likewise. My dad looks wherever the mouse cursor is
<Kamilion> like a young child reading with his finger underlining the word
<Kamilion> it's so frusterating being able to intuit what the computer will do next versus watch someone else slowly struggle through reading prompts I can dismiss in milliseconds
<lynorian> yes
<Kamilion> to me that dialog box is like the license plate on my car
<Kamilion> I've seen it so many hundreds of times, it's information is burned into my brain
<lynorian> Kamilion, I think I know ubiuqity dialog prompts better than the liscense plates on cars I drive
<Kamilion> *chuckle*
<Kamilion> i remember a couple years back... I think it was 13.10... had two typos in the ubibuity slides
<lynorian> Then again there was a vm graphics side where every other letter was missing and I could get it to install
<Kamilion> Securuity and Imstallation
<Kamilion> I still laugh inwardly whenever I remember that
<Kamilion> like hearing a child say "aminal"
<lynorian> at least those are fairly easy to fix if you report a bug
<Kamilion> they were fixed before release; they only showed up in the dailys
<Kamilion> and I only remember that because 13.04 and 13.10 were real cluster---- releases for me
<Kamilion> 13.10 is basically the reason why I don't bother with .10 releases now *sigh*
<lynorian> Kamilion, I wasn't testing then
<lynorian> I started with 14.04
<Kamilion> 16.10 would have ended up breaking a whole bunch of random stuff for me
<Kamilion> so glad I didn't even bother spending time on 16.10/17.04
<Kamilion> speaking of which
<lynorian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1380774 this bug is a bit funny looking back
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1380774 in apt (Ubuntu Utopic) "debian-installer does not find kernel" [Critical,Fix released]
<Kamilion> my lxqt 16.04 installation is getting a bit long in the tooth
<lynorian> yeah
<Kamilion> has anyone actually fixed any of the lxqt packages?
<Kamilion> or am I still stuck on ... 0.10? I think?
<Kamilion> maybe 0.11
<lynorian> 0.11 is in artful I know
<lynorian> and probably zesty
<lynorian> I do not think they are in 16.04
<Kamilion> yeah, pcmanfm says it's 0.10
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/wyJTx/e3b0ae7b29.png
<Kamilion> outside of the desktop-not-resizing bug, I havn't really run into anything outright broken.
<Kamilion> root window doesn't update when the display server changes resolutions
<lynorian> Kamilion, I remember that it is fixed in .11
<Kamilion> which is easy to trigger in VMWare Worksation by View -> "Fit Guest Now"
<Kamilion> oh good.
<Kamilion> now if someone would PPA 0.11 for 16.04, I'd be all set, lol
 * Kamilion eyes simon
<Kamilion> eh, he's got enough to do already
<lynorian> Kamilion, I think the Qt version changed as well
<Kamilion> also, I love that lxqt has a windows 7 taskbar icon-only mode
<Kamilion> so much less ugly than Lubuntu's LXDE defaults... http://puu.sh/wyK1m/426b9e52bb.png
<lynorian> Kamilion, I hate stacked windows so want the text but I want to know if the default way too long
<Kamilion> which are so much less ugly than LXDE's defaults... XD
<Kamilion> Hm? Stacked windows?
<Kamilion> not sure what you're referring to...
<lynorian> on the taskbar
<lynorian> I want one taskbar for one window
<Kamilion> ohh
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/wyK8e/6a0361377a.jpg
<Kamilion> So you don't like this?
<Kamilion> the way they stack, EG, Explorer, Chrome, Putty, Paint.net, Notepad?
<lynorian> yes I do not like that
<Kamilion> yeah, win7+aero tends to make that work well, but LXQT's windowselector is not on par
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/wyKc2/a82e52f4b4.jpg
<lynorian> Although it is easy to make the panel have say a stop menu
<Kamilion> I find it's really easy to navigate to the window I want when their live-contents are shown as the thumbnail
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/wyKfz/8a26960086.png
<Kamilion> Totally unhelpful.
<Kamilion> Absolutely unreasonably helpful, I'd say, actually.
<Kamilion> Hi, I could have the window title as well, but I'm just going to center this icon for you. 🖕
<Kamilion> *unhelpful
<Kamilion> and of course, the desktop switcher widget has also lost the ability to track windows visually
<Kamilion> which would have at least been useful to shove into the window-picker in icon mode.
<lynorian> Kamilion, qpdfview is awesome for me espically as I can increase the pdf cache size and not have many windows open
<Kamilion> hm, I tend to work with browser tabs a lot more than PDFs
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/wyKoV/0fa97ea566.jpg  Which can get out of hand quickly, I've got 185 tabs open right now
<Kamilion> and another 30,000 stashed away
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/wyKpS/fb110c6e40.jpg
<lynorian> I actually do not like having that many tabs
<Kamilion> yeah, that window is just about to get split in half
<Kamilion> the button two over from the bookmark star does that
<lynorian> Too easy to have a distracting tab for me I can close the whole window
<Kamilion> I typically visit over a thousand sites a day
<Kamilion> today has been fewer than normal because I had a relatively long phoronix binge-read earlier (it's a friday, after all)
<Kamilion> oh, crap, gotta check lwn's thursday-dump
<Kamilion> oooh, casync and mkosi...
<Kamilion> https://lwn.net/Articles/726655/#Comments
<Kamilion> https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/726625/acdf8d0546cb57cf/
<Kamilion> and since we discussed it earlier, async python: https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/726600/dc0debc356028e06/
<Kamilion> https://lwn.net/Articles/726005/  Comments here seem worth checking out as well; for once some level headed discussion <3
<Kamilion> and links to other cool stuff
<Kamilion> Wha.... http://appfs.rkeene.org/web/index   This is the first I've seen of an OSX-ish app-system for linux...
<Kamilion> ohhh, LazyFS returns with a vengance
<Guest_> My battery indicator shows 0% with full battery. Why and how can i fix this problem ?
<tsimonq2> Guest_: Got a screenshot?
<Guest_> Screenshot of what ?
<tsimonq2> Guest_: Your battery indicator
<Guest_> are you seriouse ? I say it shows 0% all the time.
<Guest_> Do you need a screenshot of that ?
<tsimonq2> Yes, I'm serious.
<tsimonq2> It can help me identify the precise bug.
<Guest_> A screenshot will not show anything.  A empty battery.
<Guest_> I used the same lubuntu before without this problem. After i reinstall this happens.
<Guest_> 16.10
<tsimonq2> Within the next month, 16.10 will no longer be supported.
<tsimonq2> Try upgrading to 17.04.
<Guest_> I know..
<Guest_> and that is why i use 16.10
<tsimonq2> Why?
<Guest_> uppgrade is not a solution.. it shud work anyway.
<tsimonq2> It should, I agree.
<tsimonq2> Which is why I want to get a screenshot, that will help me fix it...
<Guest_> In yesterday after many updates it told me the disk was full evene with 900MB free space.. If i upgrade the problem will come back with all the updates.
<tsimonq2> Not updating isn't a solution either.
<Guest_> To talk about other thing is not a soulution.
<Guest_> How can i fix the battery indicator ?
<tsimonq2> It's not a simple solution.
<tsimonq2> I don't know the answer.
<Guest_> Why it works before and not now ?
<tsimonq2> I don't know.
<Xguest> Why was i removed from the chat ?
<tsimonq2> You were not removed?
<nomtat> i used the magnet download, but do not know what to do with the file. help?
<m4sk1n> hi
<m4sk1n> on 2015 there was (simple) lubuntu-related task in Google Code In. will there be something lubuntu/lxqt-related task in 2017? or is #lubuntu-devel better place for this kind of questions?
<eco2geek> If anyone happens to be listening: I'm playing with your "experimental" LXQt edition
<eco2geek> The Lubuntu blog says, "The LXQt ISO will most likely break your system."
<wxl> eco2geek: might want to head over to #lubuntu-devel
<eco2geek> OK will do.
<Drachon> I'm needing help I was adjusting my security settings in my profile to require my password at boot and my os loops back to the login after entering the correct password. I adjusted the config to be autologin after this by backdooring in with a live disk now it doesn't even get to the login
<wxl> Drachon: make a new user. if they don't have the same problem, something got messed up.
<Drachon> I can't access the system without accessing the file system from a different os
<wxl> sure you can. open up a tty with ctrl-alt-f1
<wxl> you'd just have to do it non-graphically
<Drachon> it then requested my password and looped back to the graphical login now won't even get to the login
<Drachon> it now stops at bootrmfs with a prompt and doesn't respond to any of the comands it lists in it's help list
<wxl> sounds like you severely messed it up.
<wxl> i would advise a reinstall, but keep your home.
<Drachon> i was afraid of that. thank you i was just hoping there was something else i could try first
<wxl> yeah sorry. that's pretty drastic stuff
<wxl> it could probably be unravelled but not easily without being in front of it
<Drachon> ya it sux. i tried adjusting the settings from the file system but it didn't work even put the old files back in and it shows system check failed no file errors
<Drachon> thank you wxl for the help i'm off to get this straight
<wxl> good luck Drachon
<Drachon> thanks I'll need it
<wxl> i replied all
<wxl> oops
<n-iCe> hi
<nistonce> If I'm interested in using the Nvidia driver blob, but don't want to risk its sending back telemetry, is there any sort of equivalent of https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/firejail (or various other container tools) one can use to prevent it [as partly kernel code] from accessing said network? Dropping routes to known IP space could help, but that seems high-maintenance.
<nistonce> e.g., some kind of nftables setup which unless a packet was identified with a specific userspace process, dropped said packet.
<nistonce> Ah, https://wiki.nftables.org/wiki-nftables/index.php/Matching_packet_metainformation#Matching_packets_the_socket_UID
<n-iCe> :D
#lubuntu 2017-07-02
<newby> hello. I am trying to install lubuntu in vmware.  it is stuck in a type of shell screen with the blinking cursor next to (initramfs).  I typed help and gave me a list of built in commands.
<Guest33447> anyone using fcitx got bad experiences of LDM getting stuck with it ?
<exw7> Hello everybody just switched from Win7 to Lubuntu so nice to meet you all. :D And have 2 sound cards searching the web told me alsamixer is the software taking care of it, right ?
<exw7> Now after select the sound card that needs to be used trough the terminal how do I save it?
<KOLANICH> Hi all. sddm gives me black screen after some modifications in hardware. Xorg works, so does firefox. Lxqt doesn't, but openbox works. Who can help me fix this?
<KOLANICH> agaida: 1 with lightdm instead of sddm I have managed to start lxqt 2 when I tried lxqt-session without any login manager it didn't work
#lubuntu 2018-06-25
<jim_beginner> Hello! I am making a live usb for Lubuntu x64 with etcher. The usb does not boot - I've changed the uefi bios setting to boot from the usb and disabled secure boot but it still doesn't load the OS. I tried 2 different usbs and formatted them to FAT32.
<jim_beginner> Any ideas? The folder for the usb that etcher produces is the EFI folder with bootx64 and grub64 but no linux iso is displayed in said folder
<diogenes_> jim_beginner, try dd
<mpmc> tsimonq2: tried the latest daily image on my laptop. Still many GTK apps (to be expected tbh). font styles aren't updated for gtk apps/various fonts mismatch/gtk theme doesn't quite match. The install option still exists after an install. and you can launch nm-tray twice. Plus there are lots of other things I can't remember. Will have to install it on another machine & note the lot :p
#lubuntu 2018-06-26
<tsimonq2> Thanks mpmc
<Nordo> hello, how do i COMPLETELY remove lxde and lightdm from Ubuntu 18.04 LTS?
#lubuntu 2018-06-27
<quxgyver> Uhh. I just updated Lubuntu (LTS) as per the recommendation by the popup and suddenly have two Wifi-icons in my system tray with different GUIs. Why is this and how do I fix this?
<alkisg> quxgyver: I'm not using lubuntu, I came here to ask :D But does it happen in a new user? If not , it's a user setting then
<alkisg> Try "guest login" if lubuntu has that
<quxgyver> alkisg: I'm not following, sorry.
<quxgyver> What are you suggesting
<GuestMe> Hello all. My computer is Pentium 4 2.26ghz, Ram 1gb, Graphic Onboard. Can I setup Lubuntu for this computer?
<hateball> GuestMe: Probably. You can always run the live-usb and see
<hateball> 1GB is getting a bit low for modern computing with browsing and such, but the OS itself should be fine
<GuestMe> I only use it for watch video on youtube
<alkisg> quxgyver: the problem is either a user setting, or a system setting. To see if it's a user setting, you try with another user account.
<alkisg> GuestMe: pentiume 4 @2.26 can watch youtube, but not hd youtube
<alkisg> 1 gb ram is ok for 1-2 tabs in the browser. I.e. don't open many tabs or apps.
<alkisg> quxgyver: another user account means, either use the guest account, or create another account. Another username. Like, /home/newuser.
<GuestMe> @alkisg: Yes, I need a tab and 480p... That's mummy's need.
<quxgyver> alkisg: That doesn't really help.
<quxgyver> It could be any number of quirks
<quxgyver> what I need is help figuring out what's causing it
<alkisg> quxgyver: it restricts searching to /home/username, instead of /usr
<alkisg> or /etc
<alkisg> It's the best bineary-search step
<alkisg> If you don't like my 25 years of troubleshooting experience, sure, ok :)
<alkisg> I stop
<GuestMe> what's version I need? Lubuntu desktop 32bit or lubuntu alternative 32bit?
<quxgyver> Well uh, it doesn't necessarily have to be a user setting. It could easily be any number of quirks within the user space itself
<quxgyver> most likely it won't appear in a guest account for that reason
<GuestMe> @alkisg: what's version I need? Lubuntu desktop 32bit or lubuntu alternative 32bit?
<alkisg> GuestMe: desktop 32 bit
<JohnDoe_71Rus> quxgyver: two are better than none :)
<alkisg> quxgyver: sorry, I can't help if you refuse to take the troubleshooting steps, wait in case someone else wants to help you the way you prefer
<alkisg> Your "likely" there meets 10 panel cases I've seen, and doesn't match another 10, so "likely" doesn't help at all.
<GuestMe> Thanks, alkisg
<alkisg> np
<quxgyver> alkisg: Panel case?
<alkisg> quxgyver: yeah, i've seen several panel issues over the years, duplicate icons included
<quxgyver> So what causes it?
<alkisg> quxgyver: sorry, i'm not interested in helping you without getting proper feedback...
<quxgyver> I'm not gonna close down my workspace and log in as guest when we both know that the problem isn't gonna appear in a clean user profile.
<quxgyver> Lubuntu LTS doesn't come with duplicate wifi icons by default.
<quxgyver> So yeah, okay. Bye.
<alkisg> quxgyver: it can be caused by multiple packages
<alkisg> anyways, bye, whatever you prefer
<quxgyver> I keep getting "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgoocanvas3 (>= 0.15)" when installing a package, and despite trying every solution I've found via Google (including installing a bunch of software), nothing seems to work. Any help?
<leszek> libgoocanvas3: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libgoocanvas3
<genii> !info libgoocanvas3
<ubottu> Package libgoocanvas3 does not exist in bionic
<genii> Hm
<genii> Looks like the last Ubuntu which had it is 17.10. Whatever you're trying to install that requires it is probably pretty ancient
<help_me> Hey guys. I've been trying to get lubuntu to boot from my usb drive without success. Tried etcher and rufus. With rufus I've indicated GPT, the 16.04 iso (currently reflashing it in dd to see if that changes anything). Using fat32 (wasn't sure if I should try udf now instead).
<diogenes_> help_me, does bios see the usb stick?
<help_me> It's a lenovo idea laptop, of course lenovo support said they won't help with linux related questions due to an agreement with microsoft (supposedly).
<help_me> It does see it
<diogenes_> and what happens when you choos to boot from it
<help_me> It hangs at the lenovo logo
<wxl> also, did you check the hashes?
<help_me> Haven't checked the hashes...
<wxl> one bit of difference could render it unbootable
<diogenes_> help_me, hmmm, i'd suggest you to try to boot anything else and see if the stick is even able to boot anything
<wxl> ^^ but start with the hashes first
<jk^> has been released the latest LTS lubuntu version?
<jk^> :\
<wxl> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<wxl> also that's kind of a silly question.. there's always at any point in time a "latest LTS" version. is there maybe a particular one you're asking about?
<thanks_much> I'll try flashing it as dd since it's a hybrid
<thanks_much> And I guess if that still doesn't work I'll check the checksum
<thanks_much> Thanks guys
#lubuntu 2018-06-28
<quxgyver> Hi. I'm getting "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgoocanvas3 (>= 0.15)" in Lubuntu 18.04 (LTS) when trying to install a package. I've tried following every instruction that I've found on Google - including installing a bunch of software and packages - to no avail. I've checked apt update and apt upgrade, and the only issue there is with Sublime Text 3. Everything else checks out.
<quxgyver> Any help?
<diogenes_> quxgyver, what solutions have you tried?
<quxgyver> diogenes_: I can't remember off the top of my head. Mostly installing stuff.
<diogenes_> that;s very bad
<quxgyver> Well I mean, I saw threads on Ubuntu forums and Stack Exchange about other software having this issue, and the suggestion was to install certain software which supposedly contained this package. So I did.
<diogenes_> quxgyver, try this: sudo apt install -f
<quxgyver> diogenes_: Thanks for the tip, but no change.
<quxgyver> Guess that's good. :-)
<diogenes_> ok open software and updates dialog
<quxgyver> I've been getting some help in #ubuntu and this seems like a lost cause
<quxgyver> I apparently need dependencies that are only compatible with older versions of *buntu
<quxgyver> But thanks for taking the time to help. :-)
<mathemathiques> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<mathemathiques> what is lubuntu, is grunb, grunb 2, .....
<diogenes_> mathemathiques, what do you need that for? why? and how you gonna use that information?
<mathemathiques> what use to boot lubuntu
<mathemathiques> ??
<diogenes_> the bootloader
<mathemathiques> yes
<mathemathiques> I solved my problem
<mathemathiques> goodbye
<jk^> also that's kind of a silly question.. there's always at any point in time a "latest LTS" version. is there maybe a particular one you're asking about?
<jk^> wxl ? what do i wrong to ask? :\
<jk^> i just asked if it's been released the latest LTS version...
<alkisg> jk^: the current LTS version is 18.04, the next one will be 20.04
<jk^> alkisg  lubuntu site don't talk about LTS near the item "18.04"
<jk^> even wikipedia
<diogenes_> alkisg, so mate or lxde? :)
<jk^> https://lubuntu.net/downloads/
<alkisg> jk^: https://lubuntu.net/downloads/ => Download Latest lubuntu Version 18.04
<jk^> see yourself
<alkisg> BIIIIG letters there :)
<alkisg> diogenes_: I've about 20 distros and DEs :)
<diogenes_> wow
<alkisg> I'm testing my software in many distros...
<diogenes_> on the same machine?
<alkisg> I'm maintaining 1000 schools, so... many machines as well
<alkisg> My virtualbox has about 20 VMs as well
<jk^> mine is still 16.04.4, how to update it?
<jk^> :\
<alkisg> jk^: the update is offered when 18.04.1 comes out,in August
<alkisg> You can manually update it earlier if you want, but the automatic ones comes then
<jk^> oh, u'r clearly clear :)
<jk^> thanks
<diogenes_> alkisg, wait? schools use linux?
<alkisg> diogenes_: http://www.ltsp.org/stories/widget-map/?location=Greece
<jk^> how to do it manualy?
<alkisg> jk^: for example, https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver
<jk^> alkisg may i ask another kind of question?
<alkisg> Sure
<jk^> where are u from?
<jk^> alkisg
<alkisg> Greece, why?
<jk^> ok
<jk^> is it correct, recommended, not recommended connect a traditional plug with 2 or 3 pin either thick or thin, to a schucko electric socket?
<jk^> alkisg
<happyfr0gg> I'm reading some info on LXD. What is a container hypervisor?
<alkisg> jk^: this channel is for questions related to lubuntu
<wxl> jk^: you need to pay attention to the topic, the wiki page, wikipedia, distrowatch, etc. lubuntu.net is NOT the right website
<jk^> alkisg that's why i ask if i can put another kind of question
<wxl> jk^: for questions not directly related to lubuntu support, try the #lubuntu-offtopic channel
<jk^> ok
<alkisg> jk^: you can ask another kind of question as long as it's related to the channel topic :)
<genii> sm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu.me is our only website.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu.net isn't controlled by us
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wish we could just change the topic or something to say that in big, bold letters :P
#lubuntu 2018-06-29
<Questt> Why is there 2 sites for lubuntu.me and lubuntu.net
<Questt> I used to always download the iso from .net but it had always problem connecting to the ubuntu servers and it would take minutes. Noew ice dled the .me site iso and it works perfextly
<Questt> Its strange
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Questt, Because the people squatting .net won't give it up.
<gigabum> how do I install and run program from the internet istead of just dowloading its files
<kingchoc> Is it safe to add i3 window manager to the newest standard setup of lubuntu that has lxde?
<tsimonq2> Sure, why not?
<kingchoc> Is the option to switch DE's available at sign in like ubuntu?
<kingchoc> p.s. lxde is nice
<tsimonq2> Yes it is.
<kingchoc> noice, ty :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No problem.
<pragomer> hi. how can I change gtk-theme and icon theme via terminal/command ?
<newbie554> hello sorry for the question, but can someone tell me how i can now if the trim in my lubuntu are activated and working, because i have lubuntu 18.04 lts using a ssd
<newbie554> no help?
<diogenes_> newbie554, ?
<newbie554> can someone give me a little of help with the trim on ssd
<tttt> hh
#lubuntu 2018-06-30
<skjones> checking out Lubuntu with the LXQt desktop. having trouble signing in to dropbox. installed dropboc but when i click on "sign in" - nothing. thoughts?
<skjones> i think i figured it out - thx
<maazid__> exit
#lubuntu 2018-07-01
<jamie1> is there a way to install gnome with wayland on lubuntu?
<jamie1> i just finished setting everything up and started getting used to the de but if i want to run retroarch i have to use wayland display server
<jamie1> i want want know for the sole purpose of running retroarch and lxde for running everything else
<stobrendo> Hi there. I've installed ubuntu and have 2 problems with it. First one is that I don't have audio at all and second one is that whenever I play any video on any browser (html5), the video is choppy (it struggles and "jumps"), but when I download that exact video and play it with VLC It plays perfectly. I haven't a clue on how could I fix it, audio isn't muted (already checked in alsamixer and pavucontrol),
<stobrendo> headphones are working and already did `modprobe pcspkr`, also already installed lubuntu-restricted-extras , ubuntu-restricted-extras vpx-tools, wavpack, gnome-alsamixer and i965-va-driver. What else could be missing or wrong_
<stobrendo> ?
<stobrendo> s/I\'ve installed ubuntu/I\'ve installed lubuntu/g
#lubuntu 2019-06-24
<persontest> Hello, I just booted up into a fresh lubuntu.
<persontest> I installed 'gnome-disk-utility' but can neither run nor install 'palimpsest'
<persontest> I would like to run or install and then run, 'palimpsest' but apt is 'unable to locate package' palimpsest. help?
<persontest> I am running Lubuntu 18.10
<persontest> Ah, it looks like the new command instead of 'palimpsest' is rather 'gnome-disks'
<persontest> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/1041665
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041665 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "gnome-disk-utility is missing palimpsest (renamed to gnome-disks)" [Low,Triaged]
<persontest> Is there a disk manager people would recommend for Lubuntu 18.10 and setting up LUKS encryption etc?
<kc2bez> persontest:  The KDE partition manager should be installed on 18.10. Also keep in mind 19.04 is the current release.
<persontest> kc2bez: thank you
<kc2bez> YW
<chieta> is the lubuntu live usb support feature copy to ram ?
<wxl> booting the live system runs the OS in RAM if that's what you're asking
<lynorian_> chieta: add to ram as a boot parameter
<lynorian_> if you want to copy all to ram
<chieta> on the grub menu... start lubuntu options, lynorian_
<chieta> ?
<lynorian_> press e at grub and add toram
#lubuntu 2019-06-25
<chieta> is it also support persistent?
<wxl> not through grub parameters
<wxl> you'll have to make it special
<lubot> <amharris> Don’t be shy, just cum by..  … https://www.reddit.com/r/asiansgonewild/comments/c3df8k/_/
<wxl> mkusb should do the trick
<wxl> ^^ @tsimonq2 @teward001 etc
<lubot> wxl was added by: wxl
<lubot> wxl23 was added by: wxl23
<chieta> is lubuntu 19.04 liveusb also support persistent storage?
<lynorian_> chieta: on the live usb?
<chieta> yes, lynorian_ i have lubuntu-calamares installer here
<user991> ey there
<chieta> in case i have to still use the lubuntu usb live here... which have disk space limitation... what should i do ?
<dogchase> Hi. Looking for a CHASE Bank chatroom
<dogchase> Hi. Looking for a JPMorgan/CHASE Bank chatroom
<guiverc> dogchase, this is a Lubuntu user support room, so you're looking in the wrong place
<dogchase> I see that. Old time IRC user but new to Quassel. Not sure how to change or find CHASE
<dogchase> Not even sure if a CHASE Bank IRC even exists. Guess I google it. Looking for more the unsanctioned complaint sort.
<dogchase> Carry on #lubuntu(I'm a big fan)
<chieta> last time i use live usb 18.04 there is menu boot windows menu but now on live usb 19.04... the same option doesn't appear... will the windows menu will appear after i install the lubuntu 19.04
<chieta> ?
<tomreyn> ^ answered in #ubuntu
<lubot> sfxpt was added by: sfxpt
#lubuntu 2019-06-26
<andrew667788> hi, i have a question, is it possible to both share wifi connection through ethernet cable connected to windows PC AND also be able to remote desktop through that same ethernet cable? the cable is crossover and all that but from what i tried only one works at a time for some reason
<lynorian> andrew667788: which one are you using the wifi through
<lynorian> I have not done this succesfuly with windows but 2 lubuntu latpops
<lynorian> which pc is connected through wifi
<andrew667788> the lubuntu one
<chieta> i tried usb live 19.04 is it normal without other boot windows* menu? https://pasteboard.co/Il7RpV3.jpg
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> is it uefi boot?
<lubot> <lynorian> yes that appears on uefi boot
<chieta> is that normal, lynorian?
<lynorian> yes
<chieta> i expect there is the windows os boot menu there?
<lynorian> chieta it will after install but that is grub for the installer
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> i think that boot menu  will appear on legacy bios legacy, cmiiw lynorian
<pirving> did nickserv make me visible
<sappheiros> falkon is freezing up ...
<Guest27208> Hello one question. If I install ubuntu 19.04 or 19.10, can I update to 20.04?
<diogenes_> sappheiros, /j #falkon
<sappheiros> lol
<sappheiros> thanks diogenes_
<sappheiros> fair point
<sappheiros> google documents freezes my 32-bit dell d620. do you know an alternative? i am otherwise using libreoffice 'offline' ...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Guest27208 [<Guest27208> Hello one question. If I install ubuntu 19.04 or 19.10, can I updat …], yes you can
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @sappheiros [<sappheiros> google documents freezes my 32-bit dell d620. do you know an altern …], which browser?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you might try another browser, but maybe lo is best option or abiword, gnumeric, etc..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how much ram do you have?
<Player_1_start> hey guys is there anything similar to K-Lite Codec pack for Lubuntu?
<wxl> Player_1_start: what is that?
<Player_1_start> if someone wants to see video in a pc needs a Codec pack, what is the similar in lubuntu ?
<wxl> Player_1_start: vlc's pretty much got all the codecs you could want.
<Player_1_start> yes but I want to watch youtube videos also and causes problems
<wxl> and again your browser should have everything you need
<Player_1_start> my browser is mozilla firefox and cannot play video well,also does not allow google voice commands
<wxl> how much resources do you have?
<Player_1_start> I have Pentium 4 3.2 GHz 2Gb Ram
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you could grab the youtube url and try to play it in vlc
<wxl> that is likely your problem right there. not enough resources to run both the browser and google apps
<wxl> google is increasingly a resource hog
<lubot> <teward001> chances are though that you might still have issues playing the videos if it's a resource issue
<lubot> <teward001> and yes google is a resource hog
<wxl> what's that app that downloads youtube videos?
<Player_1_start> can I open youtube from vlc?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sometimes
<Player_1_start> is there a better browser than mozilla?
<lubot> <teward001> not if you want a browser that works with most of the Internet
<wxl> you *might* try falkon, but i doubt with 2G you're going to get very far
<Player_1_start> is there some way to have features ?
<lubot> <teward001> not with 2G RAM, your RAM is going to be the bottleneck there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> try vlc, it can use gpu, browsers in linux cannot.  Put the youtube video url in open network place (or similar)
<lubot> <teward001> ^ this
<Player_1_start> I also cannot see image in kodi, although I have sound
<wxl> i don't know why you would mess with kodi. that's a whole lot of power when you've got one weak machine.
#lubuntu 2019-06-27
<billghgh> hi
<billghgh> i am new in lubuntu
<billghgh> any greek here?
<billghgh> i want to ask if i can see ip tv in Lubuntu
<billghgh> sports channels and cinema
<tomreyn> there's a web browser ;)
<billghgh> ?
<wahhrs> Hi
<pavlushka> o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Donate to Lubuntu! … The Lubuntu Team is happy to announce that we now have ways that you can directly donate to the project and purchase apparel. … More info here: https://lubuntu.me/donate-to-lubuntu/ … Donate/purchase apparel here: https://lubuntu.me/donate/
<g2r2> hello im on lubuntu 14.10
<g2r2> very good distro for my eee pc
<teward> 14.10 is way past End of Life by the way and not supported anymore ;)
<g2r2> yes teward
<g2r2> but it pleases me that way
<g2r2> it is stable
<g2r2> and i don't like complications
<g2r2> difficulties
<tomreyn> catching ransomware or other malware due to running outdated software with well-known wide-open security holes could potentially mean complications
<tomreyn> g2r2: ^
<tomreyn> (and, yes, such is not just theoretical)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yeps, tomeryn is right, using unsopported versions is a bad idea. Example, spectre and metldown apparently are not corrected in 14.10 according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<lubot> <HMollerCl> g2r2^
<g2r2> yes
<g2r2> but what would u do ? i don't know how to make evolve my config
<g2r2> i'm not used with linux more than that
<g2r2> so i should reinstall a new distro
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is your pc 32 o 64bit? how much ram do you have?
<g2r2> 32 bits
<g2r2> atom
<g2r2> n270
<g2r2> 1gb ram
<g2r2> it only uses 100mb on boot
<g2r2> that's why i like lubuntu
<g2r2> i can use my pc on bed
<g2r2> to browse web
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, was on a meeting
<lubot> <HMollerCl> grg2: you could go as far as 18.04 w/o problems
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> g2r2: I think you should do a full installation of lubuntu 18.04 32 bit.
<tomreyn> g2r2: i agree. also heading to bed now.
#lubuntu 2019-06-28
<p> hallo
<Guest76636> jmand da
<Guest76636> jemand da
<Guest76636> why is myload so high
<uio> Hello - just did an install of Lubuntu 18.04 LTS on an eeePC with LUKS. When I boot the LUKS password prompt and the Lubuntu logo behind are very dim. I can use the adjust dimness key to change this, ut I don't get why this is even then. If I do nothing and enter the password, it autmatically continues the boot process and the dimness is resolved. How can I make the default LUKS prompt brightness correct permanently? Thanks.
<uio> oops
<uio> Hello - just did an install of Lubuntu 18.04 LTS on an eeePC with LUKS. When I boot the LUKS password prompt and the Lubuntu logo behind are very dim. I can use the adjust dimness key to change this, ut I don't get why this is even then. If I do nothing and enter the password, it autmatically continues the boot process and the dimness is resolved. How can I make the default LUKS prompt brightness correct permanently? Thanks.
<uio> Sorry for the re-post..
<decnet> Hi all ..
<decnet> Bye all
#lubuntu 2019-06-29
<sappheiros> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sappheiros> the wiki there, as you've said before, is outdated ...
 * sappheiros checks https://manual.lubuntu.me/
<sappheiros> might there be dual-monitor information at https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/System_Tools_and_Preferences.html ?
 * sappheiros checks https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.10/monitor_settings.html
<sappheiros> ahhh. lxqt-config-monitor ... glorious. <3 you guys
<sappheiros> (works with dell d620 32-bit)
<sappheiros> (lubuntu 18.10)
<sappheiros> is there a default keyboard shortcut to mini... i guess i should check the manual again first, huh?
<guiverc> sappheiros, i'm not on 18.10, but if I enter 'shor' (shortcuts) into menu the global.actions.manager opens (shortcuts) which allow me to scan to see what keys are coded to do/open what
<sappheiros> guiverc: ah, yes
<sappheiros> there's no 'minimize window' on this list :(
 * sappheiros thinks alt+m is a good choice
<guiverc> no idea if there is one, i roll-up more often anyway..
<sappheiros> "roll-up"?
<guiverc> openbox.config.manager, appearance; I add shade(roll-up) button to mine; it rolls-up the window to a single line height (top title bar line)
<sappheiros> oh, nice! thanks for teaching me something new :3 but how do you make keyboard shortcut for it?
<chieta> what's the default app for image editing on lubuntu 19.04?
<lubot> <aptghetto> I guess, its libreoffice draw
<chieta> why not qt based app @aptghetto
<lubot> <aptghetto> I think, because it is part of the libreoffice suite
<lubot> <aptghetto> But you can use, whatever you like
<lubot> hauk92 was added by: hauk92
#lubuntu 2019-06-30
<Jonopoly> Laptop seems warmer on idle than windows
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Jonopoly [<Jonopoly> Laptop seems warmer on idle than windows], Which lubuntu version? Also, laptop specs?
<Jonopoly> I'm running lubuntu 19.04 (Jan 2020 Support)
<Jonopoly> Laptop is:         Product Name: TUF Gaming FX505GM_FX505GM
<Jonopoly> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8750H CPU @ 2.20GHzIntel Corporation UHD Graphics 630 (Mobile)
<Jonopoly>  NVIDIA Corporation GP106M [GeForce GTX 1060 Mobile]
<Jonopoly> 8
<Jonopoly> 8ram, sorry multi lines
<tehmemzguy> ^^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fans speed might be low? heating is kinda wierd. Lubuntu is very lightweight. wait around, others might be able to help.
<tehmemzguy> Lubuntu is so lightweight my VM was given 1 GB out of 4 GB of RAM, and it's so awesomely smooth.
<tehmemzguy> It's giving me multiple orgasms, just as ricing.
<Jonopoly>  :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tehmemzguy [<tehmemzguy> It's giving me multiple orgasms, just as ricing.], I am running a vm with 2 gigs of ram out of 6 since last 2 hours, only on battery and my laptop is so compact that it doesn't have any fan but still no heating. The host is also lubuntu. It's on my lap only. NO HEATING EVEN WITHOUT FAN. HAHAHA!!
<Jonopoly> feel like i should just go with lubuntu VM >_>
<Jonopoly> Infact, i'll see if i can solve this heating issue
<Jonopoly> if not i'll just go back to windows with ubuntu vm
<Jonopoly> @The_LoudSpeaker: Are you running VM software on windows? with linux installed (on vm) if so what software you using?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Jonopoly [<Jonopoly> @The_LoudSpeaker: Are you running VM software on windows? with linux …], I am running a lubuntu vm under a lubuntu host system. the software used is qemu.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Jonopoly [<Jonopoly> if not i'll just go back to windows with ubuntu vm], Wait a bit, someone here might be able to help.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wx: @tsimonq2 @kc2bez
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl:
<chieta> if i want to recommend my friend to use full lxqt desktop environment which version should i proposed?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Lubuntu 19.04
<chieta> do you use the same version also aptghetto?
<lubot> <aptghetto> I use Lubuntu only in virtual machines. Currently I am writing from the development version 19.10
<chieta> im using windows 10 for daily use without development look good
<chieta> 4gig ram is not enough for windows 10
<chieta> im using wsl on it
<chieta> how to upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10 aptghetto?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Either wait some months and do a release upgrade with `sudo do-release-upgrade` or replace 'disco'  with 'eoan' in /etc/apt/sources.list which might break your installation, because it is not tested
<lubot> <aptghetto> You can also download the daily iso and install 19.10
<lubot> <aptghetto> But 19.10 is still in development, so I recommend it only to advanced/experienced users
<chieta> note, if i also install 19.04 ... will it be seamless migrate to 20.04?
<chieta> i used to use the LTS version due to stability but the guy on this channel not recommend me to use 18.04 because i want to use lxqt one
<lubot> <aptghetto> If you have 19.04, then you have to upgrade to 19.10 and then to 20.04. If you don't add PPAs, it will very likely succeed
<chieta> noted
<chieta> preparing to install see you soon from the 19.04 aptghetto
<chieta> cheers
<chieta> windows 10 https://snag.gy/aVbhHm.jpg using chrome only
<chieta> #benchmark
<hauk23> Hi, I am trying to upgrade 18.04 to the hwe stack via "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04" but it wants to remove lubuntu-desktop lubuntu-gtk-core and lubuntu-gtk-desktop. What is the right way to proceed? Paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zjZc9XyrwR/
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> Helo
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> I'm installing lu buntu,  there is menu enCrypt system
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> I'm using Dev sda5 for rootfs
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> Will itu enCrypt all disk?
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> I have other is too
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @hauk23 [<hauk23> Hi, I am trying to upgrade 18.04 to the hwe stack via "sudo apt-get ins …], Afaik its Dangerous to remove Ubuntu desktop...  Any chance you will lose your desktop env
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @Maria Andrea [I have other is too], I have other OS installed
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Maria Andrea [Will itu enCrypt all disk?], If it's a clean install without other os then it will encrypt whole disk.
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @The_LoudSpeaker [If it's a clean install without other os then it will encrypt whole disk.], I have other...  So itu will be applied on sda5 only?
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> With this feature...  Should i insert the password to deCrypt the disk after boot, or itu will be automatically?
<hauk23> Well, I should be able to keep these meta packages. The package dependencies are updated in bionic-updates but apparently it takes the meta package from bionic.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Maria Andrea [I have other...  So itu will be applied on sda5 only?], Ummm. I haven't played along with encryption much. But afaik, full disk is only encrypted when you install only lubuntu on whole disk. If you want to install alongside other OS, it won't encrypt. Infact, when you select 'Install lubuntu alongside..' it
<lubot> won't give you an option to encrypt.  … Wait for sometime tho, let others answer this. @kc2bez might be able to help.
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> Noted
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Maria Andrea [With this feature...  Should i insert the password to deCrypt the disk after boo …], If you encrypt the disk, it will ask you the password at every boot.
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> I see the menu replace a partition on installer menu...  No internet dont do clean install
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/2tqVLS9.jpg
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @Maria Andrea [<reply to image>], But the enCrypt feature appeare
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wait for sometime. Since I haven't used encryption, I won't say anything.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto @tsimonq2 @HMollerCl anyone here? ^
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> They are in holiday,  no worries
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> Have you tried the New installer...  Here there are replace a partition menu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Maria Andrea [Have you tried the New installer...  Here there are replace a partition menu], Idk. Is it in 19.04? I have two 19.04 vms Installed. I didn't notice. I have always done a full disk Install. Even on hardware, I had clean wiped an earlier lubuntu install.
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> Yes
<hauk23> For the record: just letting Lubuntu remove the packages and reinstalling them worked fine.
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @hauk23 [<hauk23> For the record: just letting Lubuntu remove the packages and reinstalli …], 👍
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @hauk23 [<hauk23> For the record: just letting Lubuntu remove the packages and reinstalli …], Great!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [@aptghetto @tsimonq2 @HMollerCl anyone here? ^], Haven't used encryption either, maybe @kc2bez can help
<sappheiros> lubot's use here -- does it imply HMollerCl is using a cellphone to chat on IRC?
<apt-ghetto> Telegram is bridged to this channel and vice versa
<sappheiros> isn't that a cellphone app? is it also a desktop one?
<guiverc> sappheiros, telegram can be used on desktops too
<apt-ghetto> You must have a phone number to use Telegram, but there is also a desktop app
<apt-ghetto> And you can add bots, such like lubot
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [Fans speed might be low? heating is kinda wierd. Lubuntu is very lightweight. wa …], I haven't seen a heating issue on any of the hardware installs I have done. You could take a peek at htop or qps to see if something is hogging resources. There is also a sensors widget you can add to the panel to keep an eye on t
<lubot> emperature.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [Ummm. I haven't played along with encryption much. But afaik, full disk is only …], The way the installer works you would need to go this way unless you manually set up your partitioning scheme. I am not sure if I know of a guide to walk you through that process.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [The way the installer works you would need to go this way unless you manually se …], How about writing one? I could help. Our manual should have it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I have to run through it a bit first but even a forum thread could be a thing.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Meanwhile I will create a couple vms with different configs like one with windows and lubuntu dual boot, one with encryption, one with both dual boot and encryption, etc. And note how the installer works in each case. It would also be useful for future testing  but might take some time tho.
<Jonopoly> Anyone know how i cana find out why my laptop is running hotter idle
<Jonopoly> with lubuntu 19.04 than windows 10
<wxl> how are you sure it's running hotter?
<Jonopoly> Because i can feel warmth on laptop Around enter Key
<wxl> but you actually haven't measured the temperature of the cpu. knowing the difference would be helpful
<Jonopoly> if i run sensors i'm getting 61c on idle
<Jonopoly> well, just with firefox running
<Jonopoly> pch_cannonlake-virtual-0Adapter: Virtual devicetemp1:        +61.0°C
<wxl> virtual device? you running a vm?
<Jonopoly> Dual booting atm
<wxl> why is it a virtual adapter? that's strange
<diogenes_> Jonopoly, you could run: sudo powertop and use tab key to go to he device stats and see which one has 100%.
<Jonopoly> diogenes_: Okay will do
<Jonopoly> there are quite a few.. 100%s
<diogenes_> look for something unusual like usb camera or some device that you are not using but it still uses 100%
<Jonopoly> https://pastebin.com/pp71Tdzz
<diogenes_> oh there is a lot of them.
<Jonopoly> yeah.. feels quite strange
<diogenes_> pastebin the output of: inxi -F
<Jonopoly> just installing
<Jonopoly> diogenes_ https://pastebin.com/3MUThgEU
<diogenes_> Jonopoly, and the output of: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<diogenes_> paste here in the chat because it's one line.
<Jonopoly> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 1060/PCIe/SSE2
<diogenes_> Jonopoly, that's the problem.
<Jonopoly> ??
<diogenes_> you've got an optimus machine which is designed to run intel gpu (which is power efficient) for basic stuff and only use nvidia with heavy 3d demanding stuff.
<diogenes_> but you switch to nvidia full time and it's heating the motherboard.
<Jonopoly> Ah okay that's kinda cool
<Jonopoly> so its basically only using nvidia gpu when needed? so like games etc..
<diogenes_> because on windows when you install nvidia drivers, your nvidia gou is sleeping and autoswitching when needed.
<diogenes_> on linux it's a different story.
<diogenes_> you need to switch it manually when needed.
<diogenes_> but with PRIME you can switch it full time and that's no good.
<Jonopoly> diogenes_: Thanks, is it possible to fix?
<diogenes_> Jonopoly, for testing purpose open your nvidia settings, go to prime, switch to intel integrated, reboot and check the temp.
<diogenes_> see if you get a lower at idle.
<Jonopoly> diogenes_: Okay gotta logout and relogin to check - one moment
<Jonopoly> 54 atm.. which is lower than usual
<Jonopoly> It's 52c atm
<Jonopoly> which is nice
<Jonopoly> woah now it's 50.0c
<diogenes_> Jonopoly, yeah that was the issue.
<Jonopoly> diogenes_: Thank you, I guess i can just keep it in powersave mode as i won't be gaming on this
<diogenes_> Jonopoly, you've got 3 choices:
<diogenes_> 1) leave it like that and switch to nvidia when you really have to (gaming, encoding< video editing etc.)
<diogenes_> 2) use bumblbee and switch to nvidia card with optirun <application name> command
<diogenes_> 3) uninstall nvidia and try with the native nouveau driver.
<Jonopoly> hmm I think 1 is safest to do
<Jonopoly> I only use my Linux OS for dev
<Jonopoly> Java, Mobile and Python so don't really need to be running performance mode
<diogenes_> then you're good to leave it as is.
<Jonopoly> it is safe to leave it right?
<diogenes_> yes
<jr> boa noite.
<chieta> hello from 19.04
<chieta> is there any lxqt alt for xbacklight command
<chieta> i want to set the specific brightness after booting
<sappheiros> apparently falkon is kde ... is firefox the recommended browser for lubuntu 18.10?
<sappheiros> is kde a competitor of lxqt?
<chieta> is there any kde agenda here?
<sappheiros> what do you mean?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> afaik not only kde supported chieta
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @sappheiros [<sappheiros> apparently falkon is kde ... is firefox the recommended browser for …], i wish the FF will be the first candidate always
<sappheiros> lubot: shiboncip why? falkon seems faster than firefox for lubuntu 18.10, although it seems now to be crashing more ...
<sappheiros> ugh, 31 minutes to upgrade 19 packages due to a 1 Mbps Internet :(
#lubuntu 2020-06-22
<rtn0> hi
<rtn0> how can i rename more than one file, via some sort of regex?
<rtn0> for example, if i have "file 1.txt" and "file 2.txt", both in the same dir, but i want to rename them by replacing the spaces in the filenames with underscores _, then how would I most efficiently go about it?
<rtn0> (so they would now be file_1.txt and file_2.txt. this is what i am trying to do.)
<rtn0> is there a command line command for that?
<rtn0> thx in advance.
<guiverc> rtn0, the rename command will do that
<rtn0> guiverc: okay. TU. so what syntax would i use in the theoretical example above? can rename take more than one file like that?
<rtn0> like can i tell it "rename, I would like you to replace every space with an underscore instead, pls"? if so, what syntax to do so
<guiverc> `rename 'regex' filename` is the rough syntax...
<guiverc> `rename s/\ /_/ *` maybe is a quick example
<guiverc> (though I'd test it first, I've not used rename in some years)
<rtn0> okay so whatever comes immediately after the s/ is the thing to be replaced with something else, and after the next / comes what you are repacing it with?
<rtn0> is that correct?
<rtn0> guiverc: so IOW, s/a/b/ would replace a with b?
<rtn0> and $rename s/a/b/ * would theoretically replace every occurence of the letter a in names with letter b, correct?
<guiverc> I'd suggest reading the manual (man rename) first.., and as I suggested I'd create a sample directory with like filenames & test there first to ensure you've understood it
<rtn0> guiverc: ok np. thx agn.
<rtn0> brb.
<rtn0> i will let u know if successful.
<rtn0> guiverc: ok i tested it.
<rtn0> woot!
<rtn0> it works, thank you very much guiverc.
<rtn0> :)
<rtn0> im still pretty new to linux. 6 months experience. still learning.
<rtn0> This is something I have been curious about from the beginning, just haven't had a chance to get around to learning it until now, cuz ive been so busy learning other things -- like 100 things per day. :p
<rtn0> drinking from a fire hose.
<rtn0> gnite all
<smm_> hello
<marci> hi all!
<marci> installed my ubuntu macbook laptop 3gbyte and ssd drive, very fast :)
#lubuntu 2020-06-23
<guiverc2> is anyone a emacs user? and have issues with ALT keystrokes on lubuntu?
<rtn0> hi.
<rtn0> are there any programs which allow an enduser to view .pdf files from the tty?
<rtn0> actually, I do remember someone saying it was possible if you had a framebuffer.
<rtn0> but what program would allow you to do so?
<rtn0> nevermind. I already found the answer.
<rtn0> SOLVED.
<GEORBY> Hello
<Rick> I need help. Please someone
<lubot> <tbs61> Rick, pls ask your question:)
<travis_> Hello
<lubot> <tbs61> hi (to who say hello here)
<lubot> <tbs61> (who ever did)
<travis_> lubot: it was me just a friendly hello... Who ever seen it :)
<Ranger5> Hello peeps!
<Ranger5> How does one go about uninstalling a program with the Terminal? I can remember using "apt-get rm name-of-package" once in the past, but I also recall someting about "autoremove". I want to remove all the smaller packages that were installed with it, that aren't being used by other programs of course, but I can't remember the proper way to do it. Any help?
<Ranger5> Oh, and there's also "autoclean"? tucked away in my head too, is that involved?
#lubuntu 2020-06-24
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Apt remove or apt purge
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Apt --help will give you the correct answer, I don't remember exactly
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think they left Hans.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ow
<lubot> <kc2bez> Telegram is great in a way, you don't have to idle in the channel waiting for the answer.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 👌
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And emoji 😂
<lubot> <kc2bez> 😁
<lubot> <tbs61> @kc2bez [Telegram is great in a way, you don't have to idle in the channel waiting for th …], +1
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> Hi every body
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> I have an old driver
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> Nvidia fx 5500 geforce
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> The file i had as .run
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> I have watched a video in youtube for installing .run file
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> I want to know if i have install it correctly
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> (Photo, 1280x768) https://i.imgur.com/PyYM0uC.jpg
<Cj9> Hi there, completely new to lubuntu. just downloaded lubuntu iso file, do I need to extract it with winnzip. how do I make it to a bootable usb from the file. tried dvd but it didn't work so now would like to try usb
<micrex22> rufus?
<Cj9> haven't got rufus
<micrex22> thrn get it
<micrex22> then*
<Cj9> ok
<Cj9> then what, do I use the iso as it downloaded or do I extract it first
<genii> What OS did you download it with, Windows?
<Cj9> yep Windows
<genii> I usually use dd for Windows http://www.chrysocome.net/downloads/dd-0.6beta3.zip  ..the image itself doesn't require any modifications to boot from either DVD or USB, it just needs to be directly written to an USB  stick
<lubot> <kc2bez> There are many options. You can read more on our manual page. https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.2/booting_the_image.html
<Cj9> aah ok, just got rufus so will try that but if that doesn't work I'll try your idea. cheers guys. Might be back in a minute if this doesn't work. lubot; red the manual page but couldn't make heads or tales of it. Like I said, new to this.
<genii> When the image was only for making a CD/DVD special software needed to be used to modify it for booting from other media, but the images have been hybrid ones for some releases now and don't need modifying
<Cj9> thanx genii
<Cj9> the file is lubuntu-18.04.4-desktop--386.iso so probably/hopefully doesn't need modifying
<Cj9> but I suppose I still need to verify it even though its from lubuntus download page
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, you should always verify just to make sure the download was good and nothing got lost in transit.
<Cj9> cheer lubot. could you please show me the full command line, previous verification didn't work thanx again
<lubot> <kc2bez> In Windows I think the best way is in PowerShell https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/powershell/module/microsoft.powershell.utility/get-filehash?view=powershell-7
<lubot> <kc2bez> Basically at a PowerShell prompt issue `Get-FileHash PATH TO ISO -Algorithim SHA256`
<lubot> <kc2bez> That should give you the hash then you can compare to the sha256 to make sure it matches.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Don't forget to sub PATH TO ISO to where the iso is actually located. ^
<Guest43219> gfsbn
<Guest43219> gfr
<Guest43219> hr
<Guest43219> hra
<Guest43219> bhtrg
<Guest43219> ba
#lubuntu 2020-06-25
<seanluv> Hi! I've been trying out the lxqt versions of lubuntu since their first releases, unfortunately I'm not really getting the new looks of the system, it seems a lot more clumsy and less minimalistic than previous lxde desktop. Today I tried out 20.04 and after seeing the teal text over light blue background in the wallpaper with the grey borders I
<seanluv> was really worried for the distro's design team. So I wanted to ask if there is some place to engage in design discussions about Lubuntu. I really love the distro, and as the switch to LXQt is imminent, I would really love for it to look good.
<seanluv> Don't get me wrong, the default theme and icons that come with the system are a lot better than those of the lxde versions, but the lxde versions with the same themes and icons looks a lot "cleaner"
<wxl> seanluv: pull requests welcomed, of course. development discussion is at #lubuntu-devel.
<seanluv> Thank you!
<tpw_rules> hey all. if i have a lubuntu 20.04 iso, how can i do a core install where i only get the GUI but not all of the installed apps?
<seanluv> In these topics that are very subjective, are PRs usually accepted nonetheless?
<wxl> seanluv: i'd contine this conversation on the other channel, but i think barring any glaringly obvious problems, i would say we're pretty open.
<tpw_rules> is there any way to type a path into lubuntu's file open dialog?
#lubuntu 2020-06-26
<fromliveos> hi people! anyone has experience patching bioses-firmware on laptops using fwupdmgr?
<chieta> why written renamed why not moved https://bpa.st/WWXQ ?
<fromliveos> i think its to do with the fact im not booted via EFI in the OS and there is no /boot/efi on it.
<strywgr> /whois $me
<frenchuser> hi
<frenchuser> after update qterminal no have transparency !
<kc2bez> frenchuser: which version did you update from and to? Also, is Compton enabled?
<frenchuser> i have lubuntu 20.04
<frenchuser> kc2bez: i have lubuntu 20.04
<kc2bez> Which version did you have?
<frenchuser> kc2bez: i have qterminal 0.14.1
<kc2bez> frenchuser: which version of Lubuntu did you upgrade from?
<frenchuser> lubuntu 20.04
<frenchuser> kc2bez:i have installed iso --> lubuntu 20.04
<kc2bez> so this is a fresh install then. got it.
<kc2bez> Compton needs to be enabled for transparency.
<frenchuser> kc2bez: i have installed fresh install, and make upgrade with interface, and after no transparency in qterminal...
<frenchuser> kc2bez: ok in term when lauch compton, i have transparency, thanks, but why qterminal don't launch automatic compton ?
<frenchuser> now i have transparency in all !
<kc2bez> Excellent. Compton is disabled by default to keep the needed resources down a bit.
<frenchuser> kc2bez:but before compton just enabled on qterminal...
<frenchuser> compton-conf :ok
<frenchuser> kc2bez, Thanks
<lubot> <kc2bez> You are welcome.
<frenchuser> kc2bez:maybe i can put command : "compton -b" in qterminal file ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> frenchuser: you can just tick it on to start at login https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.13/session_settings.html
#lubuntu 2020-06-27
<strywgr> why my lubuntu's installation isnt showing my external hdd?
<frenchuser> fdisk -l
<strywgr> fdisk: cannot open /dev/sda: Permission denied
<frenchuser> sudo fdisk -l
<strywgr> and 4 other replies
<strywgr> /dev/sda1    4096    618495    614400   300M EFI System
<strywgr> /dev/sda2  618496 488392064 487773569 232.6G Linux filesystem
<strywgr> i guess its not even mounting it
<strywgr> i remember it was showing when i tried it on live usb stick ;/
<frenchuser> cd /
<frenchuser> cd /mnt
<frenchuser> mkdir sda1 && mkdir sda2
<kc2bez> lsblk will list all block devices
<frenchuser> mount /dev/sda1 sda1 && mount /sda2 sda2
<frenchuser> mount /dev/sda2 sda2
<strywgr> :/mnt$ mkdir sda1 && mkdir sda2
<strywgr> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘sda1’: Permission denied
<frenchuser> with sudo
<frenchuser> sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1
<strywgr> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/mnt/sda1’: File exists
<strywgr> this one exists
<frenchuser> sudo mount /dev/sda1 sda1
<strywgr> mount: sda1: mount point does not exist.
<frenchuser> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<strywgr> ok did it got no replies this time
<frenchuser> cd /mnt/sda1
<frenchuser> ls -all
<frenchuser> it's your internal... sda1...
<strywgr> sudo cd /mnt/sda1
<strywgr> sudo: cd: command not found
<strywgr> yeah i realized by its name ;/ why my internal hdd isnt loaded
<frenchuser> try on other pc
<strywgr> it was working just fine on this one
<strywgr> tho thr was a mount thing on my lxqt task bar.. i removed it.. did it cause this?
<frenchuser> the hard drive's broken?
<strywgr> nop it was working just fine on windows 7
<frenchuser> ok
<frenchuser> sudo fdisk -l show only sda ?
<frenchuser> the external is with usb ?
<strywgr> yes the external is with usb
<frenchuser> sudo lsusb
<strywgr> evice      Start       End   Sectors   Size Type
<strywgr> /dev/sda1    4096    618495    614400   300M EFI System
<strywgr> /dev/sda2  618496 488392064 487773569 232.6G Linux filesystem
<strywgr> this is what sudo fdisk -l shows
<frenchuser> sudo lsusb
<frenchuser> ls /proc/scsi/usb-storage/
<strywgr> ls: cannot access '/proc/scsi/usb-storage/': No such file or directory
<strywgr> ;/
<frenchuser> and lsusb ?
<strywgr> https://i.imgur.com/VVwToSV.png
<strywgr> to long to paste here
<frenchuser> try lsusb with plug disk and without plug disk
<frenchuser> and look diff
<strywgr> external hdd is fine.. working fine ona windows laptop.
<chieta> does anyone here have success story on installing lubuntu on Google Cloud Platform?
<chieta> with an X
<rtnd0g> hi all
<rtnd0g> Does anyone here know anything about Virtual Packages and/or Meta Packages in apt-get?
<rtnd0g> hi cyphase
<strywgr> i changed os of this machine to work better and now its freezing ;/
<rtnd0g> hi strywgr
<strywgr> hello
<rtnd0g> strywgr: do you know anything about Virtual Packages and/or Meta Packages in apt-get?
<strywgr> actually i dont
<strywgr> i did a clean install and facing just 2 problems.. everything else is working fine.
<strywgr> the first one is that my external hdd is not showing up and the second one is this freezing randomly
<rtnd0g> strywgr: sry 2 hear that. i hope everything works out perfectly for you.
<strywgr> yeao hoping so
<strywgr> so far i dont think its using any less memory thn windows 7 ;/
<rtnd0g> strywgr: have you ever used Devuan or Debian?
<rtnd0g> they are very similar to Ubuntu.
<rtnd0g> but lighter weight.
<strywgr> ive not
<rtnd0g> and have much larger and more up-to-date repos
<strywgr> link me for it
<rtnd0g> i have used ubuntu, linux mint, debian, and gentoo.
<rtnd0g> and everyones trying to get me to switch to Devuan, which I might do.
<rtnd0g> jas
<sk__> ??
<sk__> ren hai bu shao
<sk__> hello
<hdmdie> F
<orion2036> many thanks to all the devs, Lubuntu is a great work, i can reuse old laptops
<EllieTheOnly> guys, can anyone help me? i have the most annoying problem.
<EllieTheOnly> i CANNOT access BIOS. like, at all. and i need to tell my ubuntu PC to boot from usb...
<EllieTheOnly> is there a workaround?
<santimir[m]> guys I'm trying to run a program that runs on ubuntu according to the developers
<santimir[m]> but I get this error: bash: `/opt/mopac/MOPAC2016.exe: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error`
<santimir[m]> EllieTheOnly: why you cant access the BIOS?
<santimir[m]> is there a password?
<santimir[m]> (I'm running focal)
#lubuntu 2020-06-28
<lubot> . . was added by: . .
<santimir[m]> And wrote all details here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1254428/problems-running-a-program-tested-in-ubuntu-according-to-developers
<lubot> <. .> Hi lubuntu community, … my libre Office cannot create any pdf files. I mean, it puts only images into the pdf file and ignores the texts. How can I solve this problem ?
<guiverc> I would check the fonts are all present.. I'd likely change a small section of the text to another font, re-print to pdf (or however you create pdf) & see if better.  I suspect it's font related, but I'm guessing
 * guiverc didn't respond with name as I can't see your name
<lubot> <kc2bez> @. . [Hi lubuntu community, … my libre Office cannot create any pdf files. I mean, it p …], Take a look at our Discourse forum thread https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/libreoffice-export-to-pdf-has-no-text/1042   There are a couple of workarounds posted there.
<kevin____> hello
<lubot> <. .> @kc2bez [Take a look at our Discourse forum thread https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/libreof …], Thanks a lot it is working correctly now :)
<Guest78675> hi
<Guest78675> who s there
<flyback> why is only lubuntu.me mention 20.04?
